# MINIDREAMS WORK BENCH !



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Looked in all my past post and can't find a working work bench topic for myself so here its ! 

You guys can see all my finished builds over in MINIDREAMS DISPLAY CASE topic ! 

This spot here will be just for my random building and cutting up shit topic !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

lets see some cut up shit


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

hno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

FWD CADDY ! 


Had put in some work on t this today ! 










Mounted the bumpers , head lights and grill ! Finishing up some body work then next stage of primer ! 


























As you can tell i got all new body lines and door lines back in.


























Did a little item sreach for the FWD motor , add a fan belt system , and air box .










Also try to detail up the chassie to look like it would be a FWD !










Added some body trim to it but i dont like it ! I think i will just do the trim around the windows !










Thast it for tonight ! Heading off to bed !


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:cheesy:

should look fantastic when finished, mini, as usual!!!


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 11 2008, 12:04 AM~11836405
> *FWD  CADDY !
> Had  put  in  some  work  on t  this  today !
> 
> ...


WHY, do you have to SHOWOFF? That YOOHOOOO. :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Oct 11 2008, 02:08 AM~11836424
> *WHY, do you have to SHOWOFF? That YOOHOOOO. :angry:
> *


LOL ! I just thought it needed to be in that pic !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

ccan you pm me your addy

got complete kit , but clip is cut from body


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 11 2008, 12:04 AM~11836405
> *FWD  CADDY !
> Had  put  in  some  work  on t  this  today !
> 
> ...


Most natural looking two door version in my opinion. :biggrin: 
Looks great David!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 11 2008, 04:05 AM~11836572
> *Most natural looking two door version in my opinion. :biggrin:
> Looks great David!
> *


X2

jev, when did this happen?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Oct 11 2008, 01:09 AM~11836581
> *X2
> 
> jev, when did this happen?
> ...


It didn't... :biggrin: Costs were to high.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

yo check my pm hit me back asap. i'm waiting on you so I can print this next order.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

looks good mini. man its too bad those northstar devilles were pieces of crap. they look soooooo good on wires...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Mini, I can't believe you cut out the entire front grill on that caddy...all those little slots to be removed....that a hell of a lot of work, especially on resin....damn....


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 11 2008, 10:14 AM~11837765
> *Mini, I can't believe you cut out the entire front grill on that caddy...all those little slots to be removed....that a hell of a lot of work, especially on resin....damn....
> *


Mr. Dremel takes care of that...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 11 2008, 08:22 AM~11836826
> *yo check my pm hit me back asap. i'm waiting on you so I can print this next order.
> *


Pm was replied too !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904+Oct 11 2008, 12:14 PM~11837765-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yea the woste part was triming it down once i opened the grill ! 

And it was all done by knife J ! I got a grille from Twinn that was kinda of shitty , he was testing out resin added to resin to see if really melted back together like they say ,so this grille here has 2 layers and was easy to trim out ! The frist layer he did all the detail and common air pockets with a tooth pick the added the rest for the thickness ! And that made it very easy to trim out and open up ! Then i added plastic stock behind it for support cause being that thin its very weak !


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 11 2008, 11:38 AM~11838211
> *Yea  the  woste  part  was  triming  it  down  once  i  opened  the  grill !
> 
> And  it  was  all  done  by  knife  J !  I  got  a  grille  from  Twinn  that  was  kinda  of  shitty , he  was  testing  out  resin  added  to  resin  to see if  really  melted  back  together  like  they  say  ,so  this  grille  here  has  2  layers  and  was  easy  to  trim  out !  The  frist  layer  he  did  all  the  detail  and  common air  pockets  with  a  tooth pick  the  added  the  rest  for  the  thickness !  And  that  made  it  very  easy  to  trim out  and  open  up !  Then  i  added  plastic  stock  behind it  for  support  cause  being  that  thin  its  very  weak  !
> *


I used Mr. Dremel on a '64 grill...worked like a charm although you need to be carefull.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 11 2008, 02:04 PM~11838324
> *I used Mr. Dremel on a '64 grill...worked like a charm although you need to be carefull.
> *


OH YEA ! Me and Miss's Dremel have been on plenty of job's FUCKING SHIT UP ! 

even with differnt speed settings if you not carefull you can go right throw the shit ! 

My dremel is the second best tool i use in building ! It's right behind my Airbursh in my book !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok when i am not happy i pull out the knife and start cutting ! 

I wasn't happy with the caddy in a few area's so i sanded off all the primer , took off the moldings i added , cut the roof off and restarted all the body work , added a plastic impala roof , and new moldings here are some pics showing what has been redone !


























































I also hinged the hood , cut the firewall and inner fenders for the hinges .


















And its now in the new first stage primer to find my areas that need to be worked and finished off !










































Hope the new work shows ! I am really glad i went with the new roof ! Everything lines up like factory now ! Thanks for following please speak you mind ! You might off me a new idea !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

mini what color are you going with? hopefully a bright one.. that kind of color seems to fit this car for me


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 15 2008, 10:21 PM~11875607
> *mini what color are you going with? hopefully a bright one.. that kind of color seems to fit this car for me
> *


Yea same here it needs a bright color ! I plan on painting it BRIGHT GRAY ! Or fluorescent Black !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 15 2008, 09:24 PM~11875647
> *Yea  same  here  it  needs  a  bright  color !  I  plan  on  painting  it  BRIGHT  GRAY  !  Or  fluorescent  Black !
> *


 :0 


nice


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I'd go with flourescent black. :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 16 2008, 05:52 AM~11876908
> *I'd go with flourescent black. :biggrin:
> *


x-2 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I am having bad thoughts today guys ! Some voice in my head keeps saying * " DO A 1 DAY BUILD ! DO A 1 DAY BUILD! " * what should i do ? Do you guys think i should or should i just sit down at the bench and ignore my-self and just work on FWD CADDY ! 

I'm eat brakefast with my son ** NO SCHOOL TODAY ** then i'll start off down to the hobby room ! You guys got till noon to decide !

*IF 5 PEOPLE BETWEEN NOW AND NOON MY TIME {2 HOURS} SAY DO THE 1 DAY BUILD THEN I'LL DO IT !*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 16 2008, 09:19 AM~11879873
> *I am  having  bad  thoughts  today  guys  !  Some voice  in my  head  keeps  saying   "  DO  A  1 DAY  BUILD !  DO  A 1 DAY BUILD! "  what  should  i  do  ?  Do  you  guys  think  i  should  or  should  i  just  sit  down  at the  bench  and  ignore  my-self  and  just  work  on  FWD CADDY !
> 
> I'm eat  brakefast  with  my  son  ** NO  SCHOOL  TODAY **  then  i'll  start  off  down to the hobby  room  !  You  guys  got till noon  to  decide  !
> ...


1. Do it dammit.
2. Do it dammit.
3. Do it dammit. 
4. Do it dammit. 
5. Do it dammit.

:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 16 2008, 07:23 AM~11879893
> *1. Do it dammit.
> 2. Do it dammit.
> 3. Do it dammit.
> ...


x2 do it :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

DO IT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

go on do it . uffin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

# 5 do it :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

DO IT ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK ! Its a done deal ! I'll be back at NOON {1 hour from now } and i post a pic of the start !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

:uh: SICK I GOTTA SEE THIS, SHOULD BE GOOD


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Sorry fellas got stuck on the phone with my lawyer I am starting it right now ! I'll take a pic of it with the clock ! I chose the LOWRIDER CADDY KIT ! Everyone i have built so far has been sold so i guess i need a new one for myself anyways ! Well i got to get to work later !


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

This should be interesting to see cant wait for updates!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

hno: hno:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 16 2008, 01:42 PM~11881260
> *hno:  hno:
> *


x2

hno: hno:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

tick tock tick tock


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

22:55.............


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

hno: hno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok i am here taking a brake from the bench to post an update ! Here is the 2 Day project ! Was aimming for 1 day but things didn't work out so its been carried over another day LOL !

The start


















With everything painted !


















everything foiled !


























Now with the decals !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Now with plates and side leafing stripe !










































The stance is just to get wheels under it for the pic ! It will be ass down !


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

looking good!!

so is the FWD caddy.... I havent really touched my 2 door shaved top, in about 2 weeks. been too busy.

and now its too cold to paint here.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I hinged the hood and filled in the holes that where  ther for the factory hinge, also added metal hinges to the trunk , the hood decal fell apart in the water so i didn't add them to the hood but the others laid down ice so far ! The trunk decals are a little small but TRICK did a great job so i am happy ! Well i better get back to it !


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:biggrin:

looks good


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

did you paint white under decals?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

No its light gray ! Its the same color as the padded roof !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nothing but good shit from that bench


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 17 2008, 02:31 AM~11889876
> *nothing but good shit from that bench
> *


Just having fun GRASS ASS ! If i just kick back and let my mind run i work better LOL ! I got the stance right now ! I am calling it a night and when i get up I'l put it in clear and hope by this time Saturday moring it will be #10 for 08 in the finished books !


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Real quick mini and nice job..........Like the color combi and the murales :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

great job mini :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

tight ass lac i like the decals


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

looking great...now u just need to build a transport for it


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I had to do some shit today i forgot about ! Just got home and about to put more work in on the 2 day build ! With this extra running around today i wont make my deadline fells but i am still going to make this a very quick build ! 

Here are pics of it freash out of the booth after clearing it this morning ! 


















































I got few spots to wet sand and polish , did some pillows for the seats , and got foil some chassie parts and build the set up and motor ! ALot of still yet but its moving at a pace !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 lookin good mini


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:  :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 17 2008, 05:16 PM~11899136
> *I  had  to  do  some  shit  today  i  forgot  about !  Just  got  home  and about  to  put  more  work  in  on  the  2 day  build !  With  this  extra  running around  today  i wont  make  my  deadline  fells  but  i  am  still  going to  make  this  a  very  quick  build  !
> 
> Here are  pics  of  it  freash out  of the  booth  after  clearing it  this  morning !
> ...


   lookin sick....


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks sick homie


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK tonight we finial found pics of the undertaker set up ,










But sad to say i have no decals to replacate it ,Its an AIR RIDE set up with 2 free air subs and a mini casket to hide the compressors and the tank ! This is the only pic i could find and is great for Trick to make decals BUT not clear enough to show the full set up so what i done did is went off my own ideas ! I know its not exact but it will look bad ass when detailed up! 










































The tube encloser is from a write right pen and the subs from IBULDMYOWN and the casket is hand made ! 

Thats it tonight , heading off to bed got to work tommrow !


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: lookin good as always mini :thumbsup: 



:nicoderm: thats the first time ive seen the undertakers trunk setup 
i didnt even know it was bagged :dunno:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 :worship: :worship: :worship: 



but you sure its bagged?I'VE SEEN IT LOCK UP RIDING DOWN THE STREET YRS AGO AND IT LOOKED LIKE CYLINDERS TO ME... BUT MAYBE HE CHANGED IT  
EITHERWAY :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looking good D!! I've got a skull you can use for the center if you want it?


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Yo Mini your car looks great........i like the sound system....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 18 2008, 05:56 AM~11901927
> *:0  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> but you sure its bagged?I'VE SEEN IT LOCK UP RIDING DOWN THE STREET YRS AGO AND IT LOOKED LIKE CYLINDERS TO ME... BUT MAYBE HE CHANGED IT
> EITHERWAY :thumbsup:
> *



x2 I'm pretty sure it's juiced.


and the cleanliness of yours will blow mine out of sight. Glad I could contribute to one of your excellent builds.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN+Oct 18 2008, 02:56 AM~11901927-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*X2!* this car is NOt bagged. they were just fuckin with him. if u see in these pics of the undercarriege u see the cylinders.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 18 2008, 04:25 PM~11904201
> *x2 I'm pretty sure it's juiced.
> and the cleanliness of yours will blow mine out of sight. Glad I could contribute to one of your excellent builds.
> *


Bro it would not have the detail it has if not for your decals! 

And i guess were going juiced with this build LOL ! 

BIG C is offering a skull , so i'll add that in aswhile along with some of my own touchs the trunk should be killer ~


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well i am clicking in on this again and going to put some work down tonight ! Plan on doing my own thing in the trunck area so it wont be exact but i plan on finishing this build this week and maybe really do a 24 build this week also ! 

I think i have all my family BS done and out of the way so its all building time this week !


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

The Caddy is killin' it!!! More!! More!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Oct 21 2008, 08:39 PM~11934059
> *The Caddy is killin' it!!! More!! More!!
> *



X2


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

that car is nasty homie


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

i think i have an extra skull too bro, if biggc doesn't work.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

this bitch is clean


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 22 2008, 12:43 PM~11939931
> *i think i have an extra skull too bro, if biggc doesn't work.
> *


Whats me working have to do with a skull?? 








j/k :biggrin: But no he said mine was to big. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 22 2008, 03:10 PM~11943211
> *Whats me working have to do with a skull??
> j/k  :biggrin:  But no he said mine was to big.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: my bad bro, MEANT TO SAY IF YOUR SKULL DIDNT WORK :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

i got a new old project out on the bench !


anyone remember this ?


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 22 2008, 01:10 PM~11943211
> *Whats me working have to do with a skull??
> j/k  :biggrin:  But no he said mine was to big.  :biggrin:
> *



too much information.... what u guys do in private should stay there  :biggrin: 



























jk homies.....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Whats up mini. I got the resin goodies in today! thanks a lot! I got some stuff I needed to put some good touch's to my builds. One question, how do I cut out the hole on the continental kit for the rim? is there an easy way? I lost my dremel a couple years ago so who knows where that's at. And my Black and Decker "wizard" broke. So i've been using an exacto for everything. I don't think I can make the hole for the rim with the exacto.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 18 2008, 12:50 AM~11901343
> *OK    tonight  we  finial  found  pics  of  the  undertaker  set up ,
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 REAL NICE HOMIE


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 23 2008, 07:05 PM~11955615
> *Whats up mini. I got the resin goodies in today! thanks a lot! I got some stuff I needed to put some good touch's to my builds. One question, how do I cut out the hole on the continental kit for the rim? is there an easy way? I lost my dremel a couple years ago so who knows where that's at. And my Black and Decker "wizard" broke. So i've been using an exacto for everything. I don't think I can make the hole for the rim with the exacto.
> *


shit bro ! i guess you could shit can the tire carrier and just use the bumper plate ! If you have any body filler you could find a spare tire and make it smooth like a tire carrier and make that work some how ! With out a dremel Trick it would take along time to open up the carrier ! I should have asked before i sent it .


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

anyone want to see the finished?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 24 2008, 12:15 AM~11959537
> *anyone want to see the finished?
> 
> 
> ...



:0 hot damn thats clean !!!! I like the subtle details that make it 90'd out :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 24 2008, 02:23 AM~11959562
> *:0 hot damn thats clean !!!! I like the subtle details that make it 90'd out  :thumbsup:
> *


 You mean like this !










the seatbelts on the 90's are in the door panel and attach to the door frame up top .










i will add more pics in my display topic !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THE NEXT PROJECT TO FACE THE BENCH TO BE COMPLETED !


From this 










TO THIS 










You guys have seen ton's of my lowrider builds ,so now here comes a hot rod !


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 24 2008, 03:26 AM~11959569
> *You  mean  like  this  !
> 
> 
> ...


You don't happen to have extra door panels like these do ya? I'm going on a mission shaving my donk ones down I already shaved my donk seats into pillow seats. just going on a mission with the dash and door panels. thats what got me un inspired on finishing mine. lol


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 24 2008, 08:47 AM~11959633
> *THE  NEXT  PROJECT  TO  FACE  THE  BENCH  TO  BE  COMPLETED !
> From  this
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 24 2008, 02:47 AM~11959633
> *THE  NEXT  PROJECT  TO  FACE  THE  BENCH  TO  BE  COMPLETED !
> From  this
> 
> ...


Well my 2 day build is complete that makes 11 finished this year ! Half of what was finished last year ! But anyways here's a sneak peak !

*TROUBLED CHILD !*










BIG C knows exactly why i named it this ! :angry:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice mini :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well here's whats on the bench my freinds ! 

I got a few things working for 2 customers and today i started my own little project ! 

1 for OLDLOW&SLO 










Just metal hinging it and given it a clean under hood jam and door jams !

1 for SMALLZ !


































fixing the air holes cut open the hood and switched it out so it dont sink in anymore , added an engine bay , made the interior and chassie fit ! Have to thin the window areas and hinge the hood then it's on its way !

And for my self i cut up a snaptite caprice cop car and the alternomad and made my self a 2dr caprice wagon !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

hurst please


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 30 2008, 12:48 AM~12012430
> *hurst please
> *



starting that 1 over ! it was uneven ! I planned on finishing the 54 and the cutty so they could have their kits back and then the hearse is a full time project ! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 25 2008, 02:48 AM~11969293
> *Well  my  2 day  build  is  complete  that  makes  11 finished  this  year !  Half  of  what  was  finished  last  year  !  But  anyways  here's  a  sneak  peak !
> 
> TROUBLED CHILD  !
> ...


I love this one bro, another masterpiece!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 29 2008, 11:48 PM~12012430
> *hurst please
> *


. . . . . what he said!!!! im saving up stacks!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I got a new ride finished ! I'll post more pics later . Camera is dead !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

HMMMM


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

spent tonight working on the *BIG BIRD ! *









as you can see i added the side vents , door handle, key lock, cut in a turning lens !










Finial finshed up a custom built interior tub to fit this resin body .










Started cutting up a chassie to fit my wheel base and lenght of the T-Brid body !


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WHAT YEAR TBIRD IS THAT?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 8 2008, 04:54 AM~12097394
> *WHAT YEAR TBIRD IS THAT?
> *


77-79 IS WHAT I'M AIMING TO LOOK LIKE !


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2008, 02:56 AM~12097402
> *77-79  IS  WHAT  I'M  AIMING  TO  LOOK  LIKE  !
> *


OH OK, LOOKS AWESOME!
I GOT A 72 BUT ITS MISSING THE CHASSIS


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2008, 03:39 AM~12097373
> *spent  tonight  working  on  the  BIG BIRD  !
> 
> 
> ...


when its done i have the material ready,,,send it down :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:wow:  :wow: 

i love that style thunderbird :yes:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2008, 03:39 AM~12097373
> *spent  tonight  working  on  the  BIG BIRD  !
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2008, 02:39 AM~12097373
> *spent  tonight  working  on  the  BIG BIRD  !
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 8 2008, 11:36 AM~12098282
> *when its done i have the material ready,,,send it down :biggrin:
> *


I DID THE FRONT FENDER WRONG AT THE SIDE VENTS ! I NOTICED AT ABOUT 6AM AFTER SURFING EBAY LOOKING FOR T-BRID PICS THAT THE VENT ARE WRONG ! THE LINC'S HAVE THE BIG 3 VENTS THE BIRD'S HAVE 6 LITTLE 1'S ! SO I NEED TO CHANGE THAT ! HEADING TO THE TRAIN STORE RIGHT NOW TO GET THE RIGHT SIZE PLASTIC STOCK !


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

WHERE THE HELL DID U GET THAT??????? I WANT IT, IT LOOKS LIKE MY 78




> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2008, 04:39 AM~12097373
> *spent  tonight  working  on  the  BIG BIRD  !
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Really Nice Mini , i Like this body Style !


You let cast it ??

Keep up the good work !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

1/32 scale....










pic for inspiration...


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

do you have this??? i been tryin to find it forever??????

1/32 scale....


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 8 2008, 01:29 PM~12098838
> *
> pic for inspiration...
> 
> ...


THAT HAS TO BE THE UGLIEST THING I HAVE EVER SEEN *BESIDES YOUR STEP-KIDS MOM !*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 8 2008, 01:15 PM~12098760
> *WHERE THE HELL DID U GET THAT??????? I WANT IT, IT LOOKS LIKE MY 78
> *


ITS A SOUTHERN MOTORSPORTS HOBBY RESIN STOCK CAR BODY ! 

I GOT ABOUT 20HRS IN JUST WHAT YOU SEE HERE TO GET THIS TO BE CLOSE TO A STREET CAR ! YOU HAVE TO FILL IN A LOT OF RACE CAR DETAILS, ADD ON YOUR OWN TRIM , CLOSE UP THE WHEEL WELL'S , MAKE AN INTERIOR BUCKET , MAKE A CHASSIE ! ITS BEEN ALOT OF SEARCHING  AND CUTTING AND ADDING !

YOUR BEST BET IS WAIT TILL THEY ARE CASTED AND JUST PICK A FULL KIT UP ! PRICE UNKOWN BUT IT WILL BE THE ONLY FULL KIT OFFERED FOR THIS BODY STYLE !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

SHIT ! I NEED TO REDO THE HANDLE AND LOCK ALSO ! 

THANKS FOR THE PIC FUZZY NUTS !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

YOU PUT THE GAS TANK LID ON IT ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2008, 03:33 PM~12099242
> *
> 
> 
> ...




all i know, is that i want one bad!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 8 2008, 02:35 PM~12099251
> *YOU PUT THE GAS TANK LID ON IT ?
> *


NOT YET ! I AM WORKING FROM FRONT TO BACK ! IT WILL HAVE THE GAS DOOR ! 

I AM ADDING EVERYTHING AS CLOSE AS I CAN ! ITS EASIER TO TAKE IT OFF THEN IT IS TO ADD IT ! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 LOOKS SICK MINI!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 8 2008, 11:36 AM~12098282
> *when its done i have the material ready,,,send it down :biggrin:
> *


when you cast this, any clue how much you're gonna charge?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2008, 12:33 PM~12099242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dont forget the reflector behind the corner lamp, and the body line there also.....


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

damm mini your on a ball this year.. your work make me want to bild


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

About to start the rear taillights but here's what i got done today ! 

started off with the right side tonight at about 11pm ! here's where i was at 2 am !


















































I'll get to work on the tail lights then put it in primer and see where it needs mud at ! not much longer !


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks good Mini. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thank's bro ! I can't wait to get 1 back from being casted so i can build 1! If i could build a real 1:1 my frist would be a 69 impala but if i couldn't find a saver i would also like a t-bird or another malibu !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 8 2008, 04:10 PM~12099711
> *when you cast this, any clue how much you're gonna charge?
> *


thats will be based on supplies and labor ! I have nothing to do with the pricing ! I only run the work bench here at MINIDREAMS INC.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 13 2008, 03:40 AM~12143191
> *Thank's  bro !  I  can't  wait  to  get  1  back  from  being  casted  so  i  can  build  1!  If  i  could  build  a  real  1:1 my  frist  would  be  a  69  impala  but  if  i  couldn't  find  a saver  i  would  also  like  a  t-bird  or  another  malibu !
> *


There are a lot of us waiting to see these casting. I like this style of t-bird the best.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Nov 13 2008, 03:45 AM~12143206
> *There are a lot of us waiting to see these casting. I like this style of t-bird the best.
> *


i need a pro stock 84-86 thunder bird kit ! they came out as a motorcraft logo car , black with gold, red with gold ! They were monogram kits ! 

i need the kit to cut up for detil parts !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

here's what i started out with !










http://cgi.ebay.com/1977-Thunderbird-1-24-...A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 13 2008, 03:48 AM~12143213
> *i need  a  pro stock  84-86  thunder  bird  kit !  they  came  out  as a motorcraft logo  car  ,  black  with  gold,  red  with  gold  !  They  were  monogram  kits !
> 
> i  need  the  kit  to  cut  up  for  detil  parts !
> *



















they also came in a black and in red with gold plated parts !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i looked in my unc's stash, aint one there , sorry..... you wouldnt have happened to toss one in those boxes of parts i got from ya ?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lookin good mini


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 13 2008, 03:35 AM~12143180
> *About  to  start  the  rear taillights  but  here's  what  i  got  done  today !
> 
> started  off  with the  right  side  tonight  at  about  11pm  !  here's  where  i  was  at  2 am  !
> ...


don't forget the t-bird logo on the headlight covers :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:wow: damn its really shaping up mini :yes: 

its crazy to see where you started from and how much you have done already


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Here's fist stage of primer ! I'll block this out and start the body work now !


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

DAMN


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 13 2008, 04:19 PM~12146851
> *
> *




yiz zir


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice...........Nice........ :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

GOT DAM MINI YOUR SOMETHING ELSE


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

and you call me crooked eyed...... :uh: 
























































:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 

























































looks good though , glad you found a way to do those birds..... :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WHAT DO YOU SEE THATS CORKED ?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

driver side light is smaller than the passenger side....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THE CAR IS SITTING AT AN ANGLE ! DIP SHIT !


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

beautiful, can't wait to get my hands on one, awesome work mini


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Looks damn good, but I think the taillights look a little big. The Johan 77-79 grille might work with some modifying. Any plans on separating the bumpers for plating?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 13 2008, 06:40 PM~12148780
> *Looks damn good, but I think the taillights look a little big.  The Johan 77-79 grille might work with some modifying.  Any plans on separating the bumpers for plating?
> *



tAIL L IGHTS ARN'T GLUED ON ! i WANTED TO SEE THEM IN PRIMER ON THE CAR TO HELP SEE WHERE I NEED TO FIX THIS OR THAT !



THESE BUMPER'S ARE TWISTED ! I NEEDED TO GLUE THEM ON THE BODY TO GET THEM TO EVEN UP ! I AM LOOKIN FOR BETTER BUMPERS !

YOU THINK THAT THE 77-79 CADDY GRILLS MIGHT WORK ?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

:uh: maybe not


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 13 2008, 06:53 PM~12148880
> *:uh: maybe not
> 
> 
> ...


with a little modification and a rechrome, i think it would work


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 13 2008, 05:00 PM~12148936
> *with a little modification and a rechrome, i think it would work
> *


Maybe cut two peices out, sand down the vertical bars so the horizontals stick out more like they're supposed to, and butt them together


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

this one :/


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

grill off 67 lincoln?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 13 2008, 04:28 PM~12148662
> *THE  CAR   IS   SITTING  AT  AN  ANGLE  !   DIP SHIT  !
> *


some how i knew you were going to say that... *cough bullshit *cough


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 13 2008, 02:48 AM~12143213
> *i need  a  pro stock  84-86  thunder  bird  kit !  they  came  out  as a motorcraft logo  car  ,  black  with  gold,  red  with  gold  !  They  were  monogram  kits !
> 
> i  need  the  kit  to  cut  up  for  detil  parts !
> *


What parts from the kit do you need? I know I have a bunch from that kit in my parts boxes I can dig through.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

BIRD COMIN ALONG GREAT! CAN'T WAIT 2 C SOME MORE. :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

this is a badass topic. love that undertaker caddy and the trey wagon. t bird is turning out sweet too.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD MINI. THAT BIRD CAME OUT CLEAN.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 13 2008, 07:35 PM~12152799
> *LOOKING GOOD MINI.  THAT BIRD CAME OUT CLEAN.
> *


X-2 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

yo mini call me....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 14 2008, 01:35 AM~12152799
> *LOOKING GOOD MINI.  THAT BIRD CAME OUT CLEAN.
> *





:0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kenny_@Nov 13 2008, 09:54 PM~12150580
> *What parts from the kit do you need?  I know I have a bunch from that kit in my parts boxes I can dig through.
> *


Was needing grills ! I need a few to cut up for emblems ! And was going to use the rest of the kit to get back on a few prostreet projects ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 14 2008, 12:35 AM~12152799
> *LOOKING GOOD MINI.  THAT BIRD CAME OUT CLEAN.
> *


Just doing what you tought me brother ! IF IT'S NOT OUT THERE TO GET , THEN MAKE IT ! 

I got to correct a few items so the public will have a peice worth building ! I already have the tail lights and trunk reworked , and going to redo the headlight door's ! for the most part it's all here !


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

reworked tail lights ! and reworked headlight doors !


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 Thats looking good!! Nice work


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Tight....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevy1964 (Oct 22, 2007)

MOVABLE SUSPENSION???


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 14 2008, 01:46 AM~12153687
> *Was  needing  grills  !    I  need  a  few  to  cut  up  for  emblems  ! And  was  going  to  use  the  rest  of  the  kit  to  get  back  on  a  few  prostreet  projects ! :biggrin:
> *


I'll send you the grille if I can find it - It should be easy since it is gold. I'll try to dig through my stuff on Sunday and let you know what I have.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 14 2008, 02:57 PM~12158360
> *reworked  tail  lights  ! and  reworked  headlight doors !
> 
> 
> ...


damn that looks good already
i seen one of these in real life and those things are huge


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

you should do the headlights as seperate pieces, that way the builder has the option of having them open or closed.......just my .02


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

thats more mold work....


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Coming along very nice Mini... cant wait to see it done!!!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

let me ask you mini,are you going to keep this one after you get it molded or are you going to do something with affter the molding proses is done ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 15 2008, 11:38 PM~12168461
> *let me ask you mini,are you going to keep this one after you get it molded or are you going to do something with affter the molding proses is done ?
> *


I wont get this body back ! It will stay the master for the company ! Molds brake down after a few castings and to be able to handle supply and demand they must keep the master to remake molds ! 

I belive you can get about 10-15 good casting from 1 mold ! After that you start to lose little details and gain air bubble's and pin holes ! 

But i will get me a few copies of this car to build up !


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 16 2008, 04:18 AM~12170293
> *I   wont  get  this  body   back !  It   will  stay   the  master   for  the  company   !  Molds  brake  down  after  a  few  castings  and  to   be   able  to  handle   supply  and  demand   they  must  keep  the  master   to   remake molds !
> 
> I belive  you  can  get  about  10-15  good  casting  from  1  mold  !  After  that    you start  to  lose  little  details  and  gain  air bubble's  and  pin  holes !
> ...


Use vacuum before pouring the sillicone...no more air bubbles, lasting molds.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 16 2008, 08:26 AM~12170423
> *Use vacuum before pouring the sillicone...no more air bubbles, lasting molds.
> *


and you know this man :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 16 2008, 08:59 AM~12170670
> *and you know this man :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I do! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 14 2008, 01:46 AM~12153687
> *Was  needing  grills  !    I  need  a  few  to  cut  up  for  emblems  ! And  was  going  to  use  the  rest  of  the  kit  to  get  back  on  a  few  prostreet  projects ! :biggrin:
> *


Here ya go - I didn't find it all but you got the body, grille, headlight buckets, and rims plus one other partial tree of parts. PM me your address and it's yours.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Wellto cold here today and way to windy to spray any primer so i put off my other working projects and pulled out 4 kits a saw a bone cutter and the exacto ! Finial out come was 2 new rides ! 

OH and since it looks like the truck craze is going on right now i thought i needed to add in also ! LOL !


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:0 damn mini


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

ok


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 looking good!! The suburban is badass!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

TOO SWEET...I WANT TO BE LIKE MINI WHEN I GROW UP!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

thanks for the idea mini, i never thought of usin the tahoe to make a crew cab lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 2 2008, 06:21 PM~12315348
> *TOO SWEET...I WANT TO BE LIKE MINI WHEN I GROW UP!
> *


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

HAHAHAHA


----------



## chevy1964 (Oct 22, 2007)

WAS THAT A SUB!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Those buils are going to be sik when they're done.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 2 2008, 03:47 PM~12314277
> *Wellto  cold  here  today  and  way  to  windy  to  spray  any  primer  so  i  put  off  my  other  working  projects  and  pulled  out  4 kits  a  saw  a bone  cutter  and  the  exacto  !    Finial  out  come  was    2  new  rides !
> 
> OH  and  since  it  looks  like  the  truck  craze  is  going  on  right  now  i  thought  i  needed  to  add  in  also !  LOL !
> ...


nice man like that burban


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 sweetness


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

the burban is bad-ass bro!!


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

loving that crew cab..


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 those are bad 


but where's the t-bird :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks guys just foolin around ! I had to redo some shit on Old low &slo 's bomb ! After i cut the doors the body wrapped so i have it sitting in the freezer ! And Smalls cutty need's some parts that are coming next week I HOPE ! So i just thought i would get to cutting up some shit ! 

If the wind claims down I can prime the T-Bird and send it off but its been way to windy and cold ! 

I got the interior buckets done but i might redo the crew cab ! I'll post pic's later !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

oh my, i have a suburban too! everyone should go look at it!! :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 3 2008, 07:47 PM~12327720
> *oh my, i have a suburban too! everyone should go look at it!! :uh: :uh: :uh:
> *


quit being a drama queen.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

nice builds mini. i especially like that t-bird. i can def tell it took a hell of alotta elbow grease 2 get it 2 look factory. props 2 ya homie! :worship:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

damn im lovin that 79 bird, only thing i see wrong is the front blinker









need any more detail pics hit me up


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 3 2008, 08:46 PM~12327711
> *Thanks  guys    just  foolin  around  !   I  had  to  redo  some  shit  on  Old low &slo 's  bomb  !  After  i  cut the  doors  the  body  wrapped  so  i  have  it  sitting  in the  freezer  !  And  Smalls  cutty  need's  some  parts  that  are  coming  next  week  I HOPE  !    So  i  just  thought  i  would  get  to  cutting  up  some  shit !
> 
> If  the  wind  claims  down  I  can  prime  the  T-Bird  and  send  it  off  but  its  been  way  to  windy  and  cold  !
> ...


WHAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
j/k :biggrin: 
hey mini
could you explain which way its warped and what does freezing do for it 
and after you freeze it what do you do to straighten it out ??????????
I would like to know. I thought you put it in warm water to straighten it.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 3 2008, 09:30 PM~12329040
> *quit being a drama queen.
> *


just kidding.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Dec 4 2008, 07:08 AM~12332225
> *WHAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> j/k  :biggrin:
> hey mini
> ...


i taped it down to small 2x4 ! run it under hot water for about 5 min then the freezer give's it quick set type of action !

I think the mud work i did to the sides and the visor did the damage and once i cut the strength away from opening the doors it twisted !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 4 2008, 12:54 AM~12330884
> *damn im lovin that 79 bird, only thing i see wrong is the front blinker
> 
> 
> ...












looks really close to mine other then in these pics it dont have the trim ring in yet ! 

Show me how your's looks on the body your doing !


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

nice bird


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

the 1:1 had 4 squares.... still its better than what we had , which was .....








































































....NOTHING!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 4 2008, 06:53 PM~12337768
> *the 1:1 had 4 squares.... still its better than what we had , which was .....
> ....NOTHING!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


my 78 had 3


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 4 2008, 09:24 AM~12332900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf is that ugly thing? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 4 2008, 07:20 PM~12337946
> *wtf is that ugly thing? :0  :biggrin:
> *


damn bro, respect the bird lmao :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Quick check in ! 










Still got a little more to block out ! To cold to add to much primer so i'll have to let thhis sit a few days ! 

Its just a tad longer ?










And started the body work on the suburban










Still cant decide weather i should build these or send them to be casted !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

cast the crew cab body.....


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Send it to the caster


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

yeah send it to the caster :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 5 2008, 12:28 PM~12345403
> *Quick    check in !
> 
> 
> ...


cast those bitches. And whats the lil white lines on the doors of the 'burban? im thinkin sytrene to help hold it together...just wonderin


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 5 2008, 02:28 PM~12345403
> *Quick    check in !
> 
> 
> ...


build them


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 5 2008, 12:28 PM~12345403
> *Quick    check in !
> 
> 
> ...


build them, only a handfull of mofo's will end up willind to dish the cash out anyways. the rest just talk shit when someone says the words "SHOULD I CAST or WHO WANTS ONE IF CASTED"


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

id be damned..id build both of em. If i had em...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 5 2008, 06:10 PM~12347227
> *cast those bitches.  And whats the lil white lines on the doors of the 'burban?  im thinkin sytrene to help hold it together...just wonderin
> *


Correct ! To hold the 2 parts that were added to each with more support and lessen the effect if the seems should get stressed that it will not come apart ! I get a pic of the other side before i add the plastic stock ! 

The crew cab was done the same way as with most of my modified body jobs !


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i figured as much. I do the same with mine, its the only way...that pro-weld only works so long before it'll pop.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 5 2008, 02:28 PM~12345403
> *Quick    check in !
> 
> 
> ...


Cast the crew cab with interior bucket, I'll DEFINATLY buy one


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 5 2008, 07:08 PM~12348674
> *Cast the crew cab with interior bucket, I'll DEFINATLY buy one
> *


x2.... tow truck conversion......


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

cast the crew cab man, im sure you can sell alot of them.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

I say cast them then build them.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

GOT THIS ONE STILL BRAND NEW IN THE BOX. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

yea cast the crew.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 6 2008, 12:19 AM~12350997
> *GOT THIS ONE STILL BRAND NEW IN THE BOX.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats what i started with :0


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

im gunna say Build Them 

"Built Not Bought"


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 6 2008, 01:19 AM~12350997
> *GOT THIS ONE STILL BRAND NEW IN THE BOX.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 If these make it to the caster you'll need 1 of the promo's that BIGGS posted up or this kit ! 










All that will be casted is the body , interior tub, and chassies! Chassie are set up like promo/snap kit style !


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

I got one more somewhere


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

actually mini..all i need is the body..u can keep the int. tub & chassis. if it not scratchbuilt...its NOT mine


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 6 2008, 02:56 PM~12354378
> *actually mini..all i need is the body..u can keep the int. tub & chassis.  if it not scratchbuilt...its NOT mine</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>Then would I be correct in saying you'd be get to scratch building that body yourself also?  :dunno:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

everything except the body is what i do. Gotta work around something. If i got one, it wouldnt stay stock, i'd probably stretch it more.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## williebling (Nov 18, 2006)

I say cast that joint. I tried to stretch the Tahoe a while back but I'm not too happy with how it came out..


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:0


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 6 2008, 03:18 PM~12354491
> *everything except the body is what i do.  Gotta work around something.  If i got one, it wouldnt stay stock, i'd probably stretch it more.
> *


So why not start from scratch yourself??? There really is no perfecting perfect!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by williebling_@Dec 6 2008, 07:27 PM~12355262
> *I say cast that joint. I tried to stretch the Tahoe a while back but I'm not too happy with how it came out..
> 
> 
> ...


dang homie looks good to me!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

LOOKS TIGHT DAVID.......NICE DREAM CARS... :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

man i am stressed out fellas over some old ass bullshit i can't seam to get in the building mood ! i did pull this out a sit down for about 20 minutes but have court in the moring so i am heading off to bed now but thought i would share 


























I call this 1 a *SS EXT ! *


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Nice concept.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

whay do people build thees ? no afence i just dont get it . 
this one is good, looks like the one LDC, but you did what you was telling him to do and it does look better like this .


----------



## KY502 (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

thats fuckin sick bro


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by williebling_@Dec 6 2008, 06:27 PM~12355262
> *I say cast that joint. I tried to stretch the Tahoe a while back but I'm not too happy with how it came out..
> 
> 
> ...


Where did those wheels come from?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 6 2008, 06:37 PM~12355315
> *So why not start from scratch yourself??? There really is no perfecting perfect!!!
> *


what u mean, u want me to start building my own bodies? Now how the hell would i do that? i dont know how to vacuform...and im not doin a boxy ass styrene project


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Dec 12 2008, 12:58 AM~12407419
> *Where did those wheels come from?
> *


wheels are from the revell escalade


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I JUST WANT TO GIVE YOU ALL HEADS UP THAT I WILL BE AWAY FOR AWHILE ! I GOT A CALL AT 4:30 THIS MORNING THAT THEY FOUND MY BROTHER DEAD ! MY PARENTS ARE TAKING THIS PRETTY HARD SO I HAVE TO HELP THEM GET EVERYTHING HANDLED ! 

NO MATTER HOW HE LIVED I WILL ALWAYS LOVE HIM IN MY HEART ! THE PATH HE CHOSE HAS ENDED , MY THE LORD SEE HIM FIT TO A BETTER PLACE ! 

1-23-74 TO 12-14-08 SORRY BROTHER YOUR LIFE WAS SHORT AND WILD , WRONG CHOICES CAN'T BE FIXED ANYMORE ! i WILL ALWAYS LOVE YOU !


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 14 2008, 07:01 AM~12425628
> *I JUST  WANT  TO  GIVE  YOU  ALL  HEADS  UP  THAT  I  WILL  BE  AWAY  FOR  AWHILE !  I GOT  A  CALL  AT  4:30 THIS  MORNING  THAT  THEY  FOUND  MY  BROTHER    DEAD !  MY  PARENTS  ARE  TAKING THIS  PRETTY  HARD  SO  I  HAVE  TO  HELP  THEM  GET  EVERYTHING  HANDLED !
> 
> NO MATTER  HOW  HE  LIVED  I  WILL  ALWAYS  LOVE  HIM IN  MY HEART ! THE  PATH  HE  CHOSE  HAS  ENDED  , MY  THE  LORD  SEE  HIM  FIT  TO  A  BETTER  PLACE  !
> ...


damn man, sorry to hear this, my prayers go out to you and your family


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

YO MINI 
SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR BROTHER.... IF YOU NEED ANYTHING PLEASE DON'T HESITATE TO ASK....I LOST MY BROTHER THIS PAST YEAR TOO I KNOW HOW IT FEELS.... MY PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU....


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Man i`m sorry for you and your family loss .You will be in my prayers


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

damn sorry to hear that mini!!! my wifes aunt just passed away thursday.....never take life for granted...you never know when it will be your last breath.. :angel: :angel: sorry for your loss mini


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

My prayers go out to you and your family. :angel:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

damn mini sorry to hear that!! your brother is deffinately in a world of a better place


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

damn dave.. let me know if you need anything


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Really sorry to hear that David.

I will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

keep ya head up bro!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 14 2008, 05:01 AM~12425628
> *I JUST  WANT  TO  GIVE  YOU  ALL  HEADS  UP  THAT  I  WILL  BE  AWAY  FOR  AWHILE !  I GOT  A  CALL  AT  4:30 THIS  MORNING  THAT  THEY  FOUND  MY  BROTHER    DEAD !  MY  PARENTS  ARE  TAKING THIS  PRETTY  HARD  SO  I  HAVE  TO  HELP  THEM  GET  EVERYTHING  HANDLED !
> 
> NO MATTER  HOW  HE  LIVED  I  WILL  ALWAYS  LOVE  HIM IN  MY HEART ! THE  PATH  HE  CHOSE  HAS  ENDED  , MY  THE  LORD  SEE  HIM  FIT  TO  A  BETTER  PLACE  !
> ...


Wow, really sorry to hear that David. Sounds like he didn't always make the best choices, hopefully he's found peace.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 14 2008, 08:01 AM~12425628
> *I JUST  WANT  TO  GIVE  YOU  ALL  HEADS  UP  THAT  I  WILL  BE  AWAY  FOR  AWHILE !  I GOT  A  CALL  AT  4:30 THIS  MORNING  THAT  THEY  FOUND  MY  BROTHER    DEAD !  MY  PARENTS  ARE  TAKING THIS  PRETTY  HARD  SO  I  HAVE  TO  HELP  THEM  GET  EVERYTHING  HANDLED !
> 
> NO MATTER  HOW  HE  LIVED  I  WILL  ALWAYS  LOVE  HIM IN  MY HEART ! THE  PATH  HE  CHOSE  HAS  ENDED  , MY  THE  LORD  SEE  HIM  FIT  TO  A  BETTER  PLACE  !
> ...



damn! sorry for your loss dave,stay strong and keep your head up, and you and yours will be in my prayers bro


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Dec 14 2008, 10:53 AM~12426049
> *damn dave.. let me know if you need anything
> *


X2 Brother. I'm here if you guys need anything.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

sorry for your loss. :angel:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

sorry to hear that homie .REST IN PIECE


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your loss david, try to keep your head up and stay strong for your family!

you and your family are in our thoughts


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 14 2008, 10:43 AM~12426604
> *damn! sorry for your loss dave,stay strong and keep your head up, and you and yours will be in my prayers bro
> *



X2..sorry to hear about it man

:angel: :angel:


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 14 2008, 05:01 AM~12425628
> *I JUST  WANT  TO  GIVE  YOU  ALL  HEADS  UP  THAT  I  WILL  BE  AWAY  FOR  AWHILE !  I GOT  A  CALL  AT  4:30 THIS  MORNING  THAT  THEY  FOUND  MY  BROTHER    DEAD !  MY  PARENTS  ARE  TAKING THIS  PRETTY  HARD  SO  I  HAVE  TO  HELP  THEM  GET  EVERYTHING  HANDLED !
> 
> NO MATTER  HOW  HE  LIVED  I  WILL  ALWAYS  LOVE  HIM IN  MY HEART ! THE  PATH  HE  CHOSE  HAS  ENDED  , MY  THE  LORD  SEE  HIM  FIT  TO  A  BETTER  PLACE  !
> ...


mini, im sorry bro my heart goes out to you and your familia homie.
i know how you feel cause yesterday my gf's grandfather almost passed. he is in intensive care unit as we speak. God Bless :angel:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 14 2008, 05:01 AM~12425628
> *I JUST  WANT  TO  GIVE  YOU  ALL  HEADS  UP  THAT  I  WILL  BE  AWAY  FOR  AWHILE !  I GOT  A  CALL  AT  4:30 THIS  MORNING  THAT  THEY  FOUND  MY  BROTHER    DEAD !  MY  PARENTS  ARE  TAKING THIS  PRETTY  HARD  SO  I  HAVE  TO  HELP  THEM  GET  EVERYTHING  HANDLED !
> 
> NO MATTER  HOW  HE  LIVED  I  WILL  ALWAYS  LOVE  HIM IN  MY HEART ! THE  PATH  HE  CHOSE  HAS  ENDED  , MY  THE  LORD  SEE  HIM  FIT  TO  A  BETTER  PLACE  !
> ...



SORRY ABOUT UR BROTHER MAY HE REST IN PEACE


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

keep ya head up 

i know the feeling lost my mom in August


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

Sorry for you and your families loss. If you need anything let us know.
Charles


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

my condolences to you and your fam mini


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

GAWD DAMN MAN SORRY TO HEAR THAT!!!!!!!!!!!! SON OF A BITCH!!! THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY BROTHER!!!! :angel: :angel: YOU NEED ANYTHING LET ME KNOW!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sorry to hear that homie! lifes way to fukn short, its not how long your life is, its how you live it. gotta live it to the fullest. tomarrow isnt promised to anyone.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 14 2008, 05:01 AM~12425628
> *I JUST  WANT  TO  GIVE  YOU  ALL  HEADS  UP  THAT  I  WILL  BE  AWAY  FOR  AWHILE !  I GOT  A  CALL  AT  4:30 THIS  MORNING  THAT  THEY  FOUND  MY  BROTHER    DEAD !  MY  PARENTS  ARE  TAKING THIS  PRETTY  HARD  SO  I  HAVE  TO  HELP  THEM  GET  EVERYTHING  HANDLED !
> 
> NO MATTER  HOW  HE  LIVED  I  WILL  ALWAYS  LOVE  HIM IN  MY HEART ! THE  PATH  HE  CHOSE  HAS  ENDED  , MY  THE  LORD  SEE  HIM  FIT  TO  A  BETTER  PLACE  !
> ...



sarry to hear this mini.. we will be hear when you get back and if you need any thing you know how to reach me.. :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

VERY SORRY FOR YOUR LOST BROTHER :angel:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

SORRY 4 YOUR LOSS, MINI. :angel:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 14 2008, 06:01 AM~12425628
> *I JUST  WANT  TO  GIVE  YOU  ALL  HEADS  UP  THAT  I  WILL  BE  AWAY  FOR  AWHILE !  I GOT  A  CALL  AT  4:30 THIS  MORNING  THAT  THEY  FOUND  MY  BROTHER    DEAD !  MY  PARENTS  ARE  TAKING THIS  PRETTY  HARD  SO  I  HAVE  TO  HELP  THEM  GET  EVERYTHING  HANDLED !
> 
> NO MATTER  HOW  HE  LIVED  I  WILL  ALWAYS  LOVE  HIM IN  MY HEART ! THE  PATH  HE  CHOSE  HAS  ENDED  , MY  THE  LORD  SEE  HIM  FIT  TO  A  BETTER  PLACE  !
> ...



sorry to hear bro. dont 4get u always got a fam on here..



:angel: be with u


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

u got my number homie.... take care and handle your family.... we'll be here :angel:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

hang in there homie....you got lots of fam here if you need anything....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 14 2008, 09:27 PM~12431635
> *hang in there homie....you got lots of fam here if you need anything....
> *



X2


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn sorry to hear that homie your family is in our prayers :angel: :angel:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

sorry to hear that homie


----------



## shadow247 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey mini your rides are killer. Is there any way I could get me to pm wat you use for the battery cables and distributor wire. Thanks


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shadow247_@Jan 8 2009, 10:31 PM~12647455
> *Hey mini your rides are killer. Is  there any way I could get me to pm wat you use for the battery cables and distributor wire. Thanks
> *



YUP I GET SOMET HING LAID OUT AND PIC POSTED SO YOU GUYS CAN SEE ! MY PLATE IS FULL FOR A FEW DAYS SO IF I DONT RESPOND TIL NEXT WEEK I WILL !


----------



## shadow247 (Nov 12, 2008)

Kool homie appreciate it :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*OK LAST NIGHT I SIT DOWN AT THE BENCH AND LOOKED AT MY PAST BUILDS AND WHAT I AM MISSING NOW  AFTER SELLING THEM AND I WOULD LIKE TO REBUILD THEM ! SO HERE'S MY WANTED LIST ! 


MONOGRAM -REVELL KITS ! 

70 BUICK GSX

70 CHEVELLE 

64 GTO 

66 GTO 

F-150 

F-150 DUALLIE 

79 MUSTANG PACE CAR 

82 SVO MUSTANG 

39 CHEVY COUPE 

CADDY SUV NOT THE UPTOWN 

99 CHEVY TRUCK 

CHEVY RACE TEAM VAN SET 

ELCAMINO 

DOGDE RAM CHARGER 

REGAL GN 

FORD BRONCO 

AMT KITS 

70 IMPALA 

67 IMPALA

69 GALAIXE

62 IMPALA BUBBLE TOP 

62 CATALINA 

49 FORD DELUXE 





KINDA OF BROKE AT THE MONENT BUT WANTED TO POST THIS LIST WHY IT WAS STILL ON THE MIND ! I COULD TRADE IF I HAVE ANYTHING YOU , MIGHT BE LOOKING FOR ON HAND IF NOT GIVE ME AN ASKING PRICE AND I'LL GET MY BUTT IN GEAR TO MAKE THE MONEY ! 

THANKS ! *


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i have a started 93-96 ford f-150 dually if ya wanna finish it. :biggrin:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

i have the monogram ford F-350 DUALLIE erly 90's body style, not sure if its the same style as the one your lookin for but pm me if your interested


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+Jan 10 2009, 01:25 PM~12662253-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CAN I ASK FOR A PIC TO MAKE SURE ITS THE KIT I'M CHASING ?


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 10 2009, 12:08 PM~12662519
> *CAN I  ASK  FOR  A  PIC  TO  MAKE  SURE  ITS THE  KIT  I'M  CHASING ?
> *




sure man heres the pic of the kit i got









old pic but its unbuilt
let me know if it the one your looking for


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

mine is the newer version of the ^^^ kit. Ive made it a ext cab. And added the dually kit from the ^^^ kit.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by base905_@Jan 10 2009, 02:14 PM~12662554
> *sure man heres the pic of the kit i got
> 
> 
> ...


yup thats it ! What you want for it ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 10 2009, 02:22 PM~12662612
> *mine is the newer version of the ^^^ kit.  Ive made it a ext cab.  And added the dually kit from the ^^^ kit.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks but i need the monogram /revell kit to hack up ! the amt will not work !


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 10 2009, 12:22 PM~12662614
> *yup  thats    it  !    What  you  want  for  it  ?
> *



pm me and we can work something out bro


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 5 2008, 12:28 PM~12345403
> *Quick    check in !
> 
> 
> ...


this is very thigt, i love them big long trucks...to perfect this you need only a dually bed :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 10 2009, 12:24 PM~12662628
> *Thanks  but  i  need  the  monogram  /revell  kit to  hack  up  !  the  amt  will  not  work !
> *



thats cool, got someone else interested in it.

And heres an idea..slap some dually fenders on that suburban your building for somethin a tad unique


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 11 2009, 01:47 AM~12667450
> *thats cool, got someone else interested in it.
> 
> And heres an idea..slap some dually fenders on that suburban your building for somethin a tad unique
> *


That would be something truly impressive.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by base905_@Jan 10 2009, 02:24 PM~12662631
> *pm me and we can work something out bro
> *


when you gonna get them mopar shipped out?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i think this shit up all day long, i just dont ahve the kits to do that too tho...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WELL A BENCH UPDATE ! 

AFTER DOING SOME RESEARCH I HAVE DECIDED TO NOT RELEASE THIS TO BE RESIN CASTED !










THE SUBURBAN IS STILL A GO ! 

THE WAY I DID THIS WOULD NOT BE A CHEAP BUILD DUE TO YOU WOULD NEED 3 KITS TO COMPLETE IT ! 

THE SNAP KIT TAHOE, THE AMT SNAP KIT TRUCK OR DUALLIE, AND THE RESIN BODY PUT THIS IN THE BALL PARK OF A$75.00 BUILD IF YOU HAD TO RUN OUT AND GET THE KITS TO COMPLETE ! THE TAHOE KIT DOEST NOT CROSS BUILD WITH THE TRUCK KIT IN KEY AREAS ! 

I WILL BE GETTING A CREW CAB TOGETHER THAT WILL USE EITHER THE SNAP KITS OR THE FULL KITS FROM AMT ! AGAIN FELLAS SORRY THIS HAS BEED DROPED FROM THE LINE UP BUT IT WAS TO GET 1 TOGETHER THAT WILL BE MORE AFFORDABLE AND BETTER FITTING ! 

THANKS FROM MINI, TWINN, AND BIGGS !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

GOING TO FINISH THE HINGE'S AND JAM WORK ON THIS TONIGHT AND SEND IT OUT THIS WEEK !

1 for OLDLOW&SLO 










THEN I GOT TO BUILD MY SELF SOMETHING ! I BEEN ON EVERYONE ABOUT BUILDING FOR 2009 SO I BEST DO THE SAME RIGHT?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ohh look at that!!!


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 13 2009, 04:32 PM~12693013
> *WELL  A  BENCH  UPDATE !
> 
> AFTER  DOING  SOME  RESEARCH  I  HAVE  DECIDED  TO  NOT  RELEASE  THIS  TO  BE  RESIN CASTED !
> ...


need a snug top for it?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THAT LOOKS LIKE DOG SHIT MODELTECH ! COME BACK WHEN YOU GET IT ON MY LEVEL!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Jan 13 2009, 04:55 PM~12693171
> *need a snug top for it?
> *


I HAD 1 ONE BUT SOME FOOL GOT WHEN HE BOUGHT MY SHOW LIMO TRUCK ! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 13 2009, 03:56 PM~12693176
> *THAT  LOOKS  LIKE  DOG SHIT  MODELTECH !  COME  BACK  WHEN  YOU  GET  IT  ON  MY  LEVEL!
> *




ha,ha!!! callin your own work out!! i love it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 13 2009, 05:01 PM~12693215
> *ha,ha!!! callin your own work out!! i love it!!! :biggrin:
> *


OH IN THAT CASE ! * THATS A GREAT BUILD !LOL!*


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 13 2009, 04:57 PM~12693180
> *I HAD  1  ONE  BUT  SOME  FOOL  GOT  WHEN  HE  BOUGHT  MY  SHOW  LIMO TRUCK  ! :biggrin:
> *


that son of a bitch..lets kick his ass...ohh wait thats me..lol...go build something..lol.. tax time coming up..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Jan 13 2009, 05:40 PM~12693544
> *that son of a bitch..lets kick his ass...ohh wait thats me..lol...go build something..lol.. tax time coming up..
> *



:biggrin: COME AGAIN ! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 13 2009, 04:25 PM~12693396
> *OH IN THAT  CASE    !  THATS  A  GREAT    BUILD !LOL!
> *








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well this is not going to the caster either ! ITS ALL WRONG AND NO SINCE IN SENDING SOMETHING THAT WILL NOT BE EXACT ! 












It was pointed out that i used the wrong year pics to do my cuts ! 



[/QUOTE]

u gotta get the right bodystyle homie....














































your rear quarter windows are too short[/QUOTE]


So i done got to much time in this and its not right so i'll just finish it out and someone else can build 1 thats correct ! Sorry for wasting your guys time waiting on this ! :tears:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 13 2009, 09:52 PM~12699413
> *Well  this  is  not  going  to  the  caster  either  !    ITS  ALL WRONG  AND  NO  SINCE  IN  SENDING  SOMETHING  THAT  WILL  NOT  BE  EXACT  !
> 
> 
> ...



its cool homie.... u got a one-of-a-kind extended wheelbase tahoe :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 14 2009, 02:56 AM~12699437
> *its cool homie.... u got a one-of-a-kind extended wheelbase tahoe  :biggrin:
> *



I am used to shorter rear ends ! I guess it show's !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well this one here's ready to return to it's owner ! 


































I was asked to leave it raw so the owner could see how and where i added or took away and to see how i did the hinge work ! 

Now looks like i have 2 new bodies to restart and the hearse for Twinn to cast , but first i am going to build my self something !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

build them 2 bodies homie :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> Well this is not going to the caster either ! ITS ALL WRONG AND NO SINCE IN SENDING SOMETHING THAT WILL NOT BE EXACT !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u gotta get the right bodystyle homie....














































your rear quarter windows are too short[/QUOTE]
So i done got to much time in this and its not right so i'll just finish it out and someone else can build 1 thats correct ! Sorry for wasting your guys time waiting on this ! :tears:
[/quote]
mini i did the same thing with mine, but he told me AFTER i painted it, not his mistake, only mine...maybe one day ill finish it!


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 14 2009, 03:21 AM~12699532
> *Well this  one  here's  ready  to  return  to  it's  owner !
> 
> 
> ...


if u want to start fresh.. i got a couple extended cabs


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

whats going on with the caddy wagon !!!!........


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jan 14 2009, 03:10 PM~12703249
> *whats going on with the caddy wagon !!!!........
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

fuck that whats up with the 90 hearse???? :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jan 14 2009, 03:37 PM~12703524
> *fuck  that whats up with the 90 hearse???? :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin: lol.

I just got another ambulance in... might have to send it and some donk caddys down..... :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jan 14 2009, 04:10 PM~12703249
> *whats going on with the caddy wagon !!!!........
> *


BIG BODY or the 90ed?

Big Body is already at the caster's , the 90'ed is getting interior work done !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 14 2009, 04:04 PM~12704341
> *BIG  BODY    or  the  90ed?
> 
> Big  Body  is  already  at the  caster's  ,  the  90'ed  is  getting  interior  work  done  !
> *


90 wagon ? or hearse?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good mini.. thank for your help


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 14 2009, 03:21 AM~12699532
> *Well this  one  here's  ready  to  return  to  it's  owner !
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: yes sir and its owner cannot wait till it gets here !!!!!!!!
mini between this car and the 2 threads gseeds posted up on the interior and hinges you guys have no idea how much you have really helped me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

MINI....YOU GET YOUR WHEELS?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 16 2009, 03:03 AM~12720772
> *MINI....YOU GET YOUR WHEELS?
> *


NOT YET !


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jan 10 2009, 02:42 PM~12662736
> *this is very thigt, i love them big long trucks...to perfect this you need only a dually bed  :biggrin:
> *


daullies are played out..lol


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 13 2009, 04:32 PM~12693013
> *WELL  A  BENCH  UPDATE !
> 
> AFTER  DOING  SOME  RESEARCH  I  HAVE  DECIDED  TO  NOT  RELEASE  THIS  TO  BE  RESIN CASTED !
> ...


man i cant wait to see what u do with this


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

just another chop chop chop project on the bench !


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 16 2009, 03:29 PM~12724896
> *just  another  chop  chop  chop  project  on the  bench !
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 16 2009, 02:29 PM~12724896
> *just  another  chop  chop  chop  project  on the  bench !
> 
> 
> ...


nice i want some info on that when you get time


----------



## GOT-80G (Jun 4, 2006)

mini can you cast one of those space cab hiluxs


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WELL I GOT SOMETHING IN THE WORKS FOOLS ! I DONE GOT THE MOTOR TOGETHER ! DID SOME CUSTOM TREATMENT TO THE BODY ! HINGED THE HOOD ! SET UP THE STANCE ! NOW ITS SETTING IN PRIMER ! 

I MY JUST BE ABLE TO GET A BUILD DONE THIS MONTH ! AND FINIAL MY FRIST BUILD FOR 2009 !


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

x2


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 28 2009, 01:38 PM~12837183
> *PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


I AM NOW GETTING MY AIRBRUSH CLEANED UP AND READY TO START LAYING OUT PATTERNS ! 

I AM DOING A 67 ! NOT A COMMON 1 EITHER ! MAN I AM ACTUALLY SIKED UP ABOUT BUILDING AGAIN TODAY FOR SOME REASON !


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: I need to get building my self. :uh: :uh:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Pics or it didn't happen X3!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 28 2009, 04:51 PM~12839038
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

That's coming out badass!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

JUST SOME MORE PICS !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

TRING TO GET THE FLAKE TO POP BUT NO LUCK ! 










ITS GOT A LOT OF MICRO MINI FLAKE CHROME AND RED !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 28 2009, 07:26 PM~12840012
> *JUST  SOME  MORE  PICS !
> 
> 
> ...



i like the M.C.B.A. on the roof


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

looks good mini was that a 4 door ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jan 28 2009, 06:33 PM~12840088
> *looks good mini was that a 4 door ?
> *


NOPE ! IT IS A REVELL 67 GTX THAT I TURNED INTO A 2DR POST NON HEMI !  I WANTED SOMETHING DIFFERNT THAT WOULDN'T OFF MY SPOKES ! :cheesy:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Looks good bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That looks really good bro!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

That looks clean Mini!!!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: X3


----------



## i (Jan 8, 2009)

where did you get it?


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

thats hot mini i like the mcba on it and the mini inc on it also thats sick im still learning the gelpen thing.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks guys ! its been awhile since i got amped about building ! i was just going to grab a kit and do 1 from the MINI'S CHALLEGEN list and when i started it the windshield was broke ! I was going to do a 92 Cougar Saleen style but then i opened up this 67 and a few ideas started to pop in my head so i went with it !


----------



## i (Jan 8, 2009)

wher did you get it mane


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ,,i,,,Jan 28 2009, 08:23 PM~12841204_@~
> *wher did you get it mane
> *


Where do i get what ? :uh:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Jan 28 2009, 04:51 PM~12839038-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NOW THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT RIGHT THERE!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

FO SHIZZLE


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

i think he was askin bout your skills dave. i guess he thinks he can get them at the store.lol just kidding yall. but it would be nice if mini taught another lesson at gel pen graphics


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 28 2009, 09:16 PM~12841109
> *thats hot mini i like the mcba on it and the mini inc on it also thats sick im still learning the gelpen thing.
> *


oh shit :0 i just noticed that


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

JUST A QUICK UPDATE BEFORE I JUMP IN BED ! 

I JUST TOOK THE 67 OUT OF THE CLEAR BOOTH ! JUST MOCKING SOME SHIT UP~


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

WoW looks hot mini


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

cool shit homie


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WAIT TIL I GET SUN LIGHT PICS ! THIS BITCH HAS THE FLAKE TREATMENT !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 31 2009, 12:20 AM~12864483
> *WAIT  TIL  I  GET  SUN  LIGHT  PICS !  THIS  BITCH  HAS  THE  FLAKE  TREATMENT  !
> *


POST UP THE LAC IN THE BACKGROUND


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 31 2009, 01:22 AM~12864499
> *POST UP THE LAC IN THE BACKGROUND
> *


iT Be PoStEd uP UNDER THE M.C.B.A. CADDY SHACK ATTACK !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 31 2009, 12:25 AM~12864514
> *iT    Be PoStEd uP UNDER  THE  M.C.B.A. CADDY  SHACK  ATTACK  !
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 31 2009, 01:28 AM~12864539
> *
> *


I GOT THE KIT TODAY ! WAITING TO SEE WHAT POPS OFF WITH THE HEAD HANCHO'S ON THE OG CASTING ! LESS WORK EASIER FOR YOU TO BUILD ANOTHER BAD ASS RIDE !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 31 2009, 12:30 AM~12864564
> *I  GOT THE  KIT  TODAY  !  WAITING  TO  SEE  WHAT  POPS  OFF  WITH THE  HEAD  HANCHO'S  ON  THE  OG  CASTING  !  LESS  WORK EASIER  FOR YOU    TO  BUILD  ANOTHER    BAD  ASS  RIDE !
> *


 :no: I WANT THE ORIGINAL ONE


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

badass work mini


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 31 2009, 01:11 AM~12864402
> *JUST  A  QUICK  UPDATE  BEFORE  I  JUMP  IN BED !
> 
> I JUST  TOOK  THE  67  OUT  OF  THE  CLEAR  BOOTH !  JUST  MOCKING  SOME  SHIT  UP~
> ...


you keepin the hemi in it or goin with somethin smaller?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

BIG C PICKED THIS UP FOR ME ON SUNDAY ! 


















NOW WAIT FOR SOME WILD FLAKE PAINT WORK ! I JUST WASN'T GETTING THE FLAKE WORK I WANTED USING MY AIRBRUSH SO BIG C WENT AND GOT US A USEABLE GUN NOW ! :biggrin: 

I GOT A GALLON OF CLEAR ON THE WAY ASWELL SO I'LL BE PUTTING IN WORK ! 

ITS GREAT TO BE HOOKED UP WITH A FRIEND THAT IS WILLING TO SHARE AND GIVE BACK WHEN THEY CAN ! THANKS BIG C !


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

i have the same gun and add big problems shooting flake out of there, the nozzle would get really cloggled :angry: . let me know how it works for you.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I WILL DRILL THE HEAD OUT ON IT TO OPEN IT UP ! I USE MICRO MINI FLAKE FROM PPG AND IT JUST DONT SPAY THE FLAKE WIDE ENOUGH OR HEAVY ENOUGH ! SO WERE GOING TO TRY THIS GUN AND SEE WHAT HAPPENS !


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

cool, let me know how it works for you. i used the mini flake too and same thing. i usually spray flake out of a $20 mini spray gun that i get at my hobby stores, works good too.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

i have an automotive mini touch up HVLP gun, i havent used mine yet personaly, but my friend has used it on 1:1 cars and didnt hone his out and sprays regular flake awsome!


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

THAT 67 IS SICK BRO.. PAINT IS AWESOME... CONGRATS ON THE NEW GUN... CANT WAIT TO SEE THE PAINT THAT COMES FROM THAT.....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 28 2009, 01:51 PM~12839038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that is looking so bad ass!! Me likes!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

put in some work on the bench last night ! 



























Still got to come up with a set up idea but i'll take a nap and get back to it this afternoon !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

I found it real good , specialy the Cain on the rear Axle , and the Seat Belts !

The Pinstipes are awesome , do you use the Gel Pens for it ??


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 5 2009, 07:43 AM~12913047
> *put  in  some  work  on the  bench  last  night !
> 
> 
> ...



fuck yeah thats some nice shit bro :cheesy: hitting mad 3s on that bad boy.hellz yeah :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside+Feb 5 2009, 10:23 AM~12913233-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*I BEEN TELLING YOU GUYS LITTLE DETAILS ADD ALOT TO A BUILD ! I DID A FEW CHANGES ADDED A FEW ITEM'S AND THEN JUST BUILT IT HAVING FUN ! 

YO SIDE ! YES IT IS GEL PENS FOR THE PIN STRIPING ! 

LIKE I SAID IN THE M.C.B.A. CADDY TOPIC I WAS GOING AFTER A SWEET LOOKING STREET RIDER ! :biggrin: *


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Great work on the Caddy Mini as always!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 5 2009, 11:32 AM~12914810
> *Great work on the Caddy Mini as always!!!!!!!!!
> *


X2 I LIKE THE COLOR COMBO.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

^^x3

how do you get you lines so straight?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 5 2009, 03:29 PM~12915757
> *^^x3
> 
> how do you get you lines so straight?
> *



THE MORE YOU USE THEM THE EASIER THEY GET TO USE ! 

IF YOUR HAVING A REALLY HARD TIME LAY DOWN TAPE DOUBLE THICK AND USE IT AS A GUIDE !


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 5 2009, 03:45 PM~12915890
> *THE  MORE  YOU  USE THEM  THE  EASIER  THEY  GET  TO  USE  !
> 
> IF YOUR  HAVING  A  REALLY  HARD  TIME  LAY  DOWN  TAPE  DOUBLE  THICK  AND  USE  IT  AS  A GUIDE  !
> *


nice caddy, :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*
SO NO ONE SEE'S WHAT 3 CHANGES ARE DONE TO THE CADDY! *


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 5 2009, 02:14 PM~12916219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bumper filler, missing tail light, and back window bigger? :dunno:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

bumper filler, tail lights in the rear bumper molding and the rear window is wider???


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

is it the extra line scribed by taillights,back window larger,didyou add extra to the lando top to have it thicker :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 5 2009, 04:14 PM~12916219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OK HERE IS THE BRAKE DOWN ON THE CADDY ! 

I DID IN LARGE THE REAR WINDOW ! 

THE ADDED LINE CUT INTO THE BODY TO GIV IT THE BUMPER FILLER LOOK ! 

THEN IF YOU ANY ONE HAS BUILT THIS KIT THE LOWER REAR CHROM MOLDINGS ARE TOO WIDE ! THEY MADE THME TO BE EVEN WITH THE SIDE MOLDS AND THEN NARROW UP WHERE THEY MEET THE REAR BUMPER ! I EVENED THEM UP TO LOOK BETTER ! JUST A LIGHT SHAVE OF 1/16TH OF AN ICH BUT MAKES THEM LOOK WAY BETTER IN MY EYES THAT IS !


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

good job ive never had one of those kits never would of guessed the rear molding but now that you said that i can see it .i had to look at other caddys to see what i saw :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THIS IS JUST A PRACTICE KIT ! TRYING SOME NEW THING WITH A MY PAINT GUN , AND THEN I STARTED TO CUT MY OWN MASKING TAPE SO I JUST STARTED PRACTICING MY TAPE WORK ! I HAVEN'T TAPED A REAL CAR OFF IN ALMOST 3 YRS ! I THINK I STILL GOT THE SKILLS NO ?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

LOOKS REAL GOOD!! GREAT JOB, MINI


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

i got first bids when done lol :tongue: :tongue: :wave: uffin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 8 2009, 01:53 AM~12939753
> *THIS  IS  JUST  A  PRACTICE  KIT !  TRYING  SOME  NEW THING  WITH A  MY  PAINT  GUN ,  AND  THEN  I  STARTED  TO  CUT  MY  OWN  MASKING  TAPE  SO  I  JUST  STARTED  PRACTICING  MY  TAPE  WORK  !  I  HAVEN'T  TAPED  A  REAL  CAR  OFF  IN  ALMOST   3 YRS  !  I THINK I  STILL  GOT  THE  SKILLS  NO  ?
> 
> 
> ...


looking really good mini!!! 

mabey a how to on cutting tape like that for the newbs? help everyone step it up a bit. I dont think anyone really tried my pattern how to though, lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 8 2009, 03:53 AM~12939753
> *THIS  IS  JUST  A  PRACTICE  KIT !  TRYING  SOME  NEW THING  WITH A  MY  PAINT  GUN ,  AND  THEN  I  STARTED  TO  CUT  MY  OWN  MASKING  TAPE  SO  I  JUST  STARTED  PRACTICING  MY  TAPE  WORK  !  I  HAVEN'T  TAPED  A  REAL  CAR  OFF  IN  ALMOST  3 YRS  !  I THINK I  STILL  GOT  THE  SKILLS  NO  ?
> 
> 
> ...



deffinetly never lost that skill bro, that looks really good  

i would love to try something like that, but wouldnt even know where to begin.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 8 2009, 09:25 AM~12939957
> *looking really good mini!!!
> 
> mabey a how to on cutting tape like that for the newbs? help everyone step it up a bit.  I dont think anyone really tried my pattern how to though, lol
> *


 :0 X-2 GREAT WORK......... :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

That looks bad ass mini you got mad skills


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 :thumbsup: :0 
my jaw dropped when i saw this pic 
and thats just the tape right ?


i really dig those rims 2 :yes:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Can't wait to see the outcome of this!! Looks sick! :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

excellent tape skillls brother!


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

that is sick bro


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*UNWRAPPED ! *


























































ITS CHAMPEIGN BASE, BINDER WITH SILVER ,GOLD, AND GREEN FLAKES , THE COVERED WITH A MIXED METALIC GRAY THEN FADED WITH DUPONT FLITER PURPLE ! 

UNSURE IF I WANT TO PEN WORK IT A LITTLE OR LEAVE IT BE ! 

REALLY FEELIN THE OLD SKOOL LOOK ! :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

verry nice :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

LEAVE IT BRO!! LOOKIN SIC!!!


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Feb 10 2009, 02:37 PM~12963988
> *verry nice  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 10 2009, 03:35 PM~12963975
> *<span style='colorurple'>Daaaaaayyuuum "Gary Seeds!"  :biggrin: I mean MINI! Thas hella-niiiiiice man!!!*


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I say NO on the pen work...looks great how it is....maybe some Candy, but no pens on this one.


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 16 2008, 10:33 PM~11888708
> *Now  with  plates  and  side  leafing  stripe !
> 
> 
> ...



OMG SNAPPLE NECTAR WHITE TEA IS THE BEST


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Feb 10 2009, 05:33 PM~12964459
> *OMG SNAPPLE NECTAR WHITE TEA IS THE BEST
> *


LOL ! YOU DON'T WANT TO DRINK THAT SHIT RIGHT NOW ! :biggrin: 

ITS ENAMEL REDUCER ! LOL !

I KEEP IT ON HAND FOR MY LITTLE TESTOR COLORS ! THEY SEEM TO THICKEN UP REALLY BAD ! EVER SUNCE I MOVED HERE TO THIS HOUSE I HAVE HAD A PROBLEM WITH EVEN BRAND NEW NEVER OPENED BOTTLES WANTING TO DRY UP !


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thats hot David! Keep it the way it is!!!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 10 2009, 02:35 PM~12963975
> *UNWRAPPED  !
> 
> 
> ...


very nice i like the old sch pipes


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 10 2009, 04:50 PM~12964605
> *LOL  ! YOU  DON'T  WANT  TO  DRINK  THAT  SHIT  RIGHT  NOW  ! :biggrin:
> 
> ITS  ENAMEL  REDUCER  !  LOL !
> ...


HAHA iono man i drank some pretty rank a$$ stuff when i was a teenager...some $h!t called octaine....some japanes liquor called venom wich was cobra venom and antivenom adn moonshine....so yeah i dont know about droinking crazy shit anymore :lol:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

ITS CHAMPEIGN BASE, BINDER WITH SILVER ,GOLD, AND GREEN FLAKES , THE COVERED WITH A MIXED METALIC GRAY THEN FADED WITH DUPONT FLITER PURPLE ! 

UNSURE IF I WANT TO PEN WORK IT A LITTLE OR LEAVE IT BE ! 

REALLY FEELIN THE OLD SKOOL LOOK ! :biggrin:
[/quote]


   
damn i love this ride :yes: 
X-2 on the pen work 
it looks too good the way it is


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I think today i'll start another quick build and do a HOW TO write up on this cause a few builders have showin intrest in it ! Plus i want to have a second car ready to clear when in I go into the booth ! LOL ! 

So i'll be off line for awhile today back i'll try to make it worth the time gone !


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 11 2009, 10:01 AM~12971879
> *I    think  today  i'll  start  another  quick  build  and  do  a  HOW TO  write  up  on  this  cause  a  few  builders  have  showin  intrest in it !  Plus  i  want  to have  a  second  car  ready  to  clear  when  in  I  go into  the  booth ! LOL !
> 
> So  i'll be  off  line  for  awhile  today  back  i'll  try  to  make  it  worth  the  time  gone  !
> *


thanks mini, I am very interested in how this was done. I really like how the Impala turned out, and cant wait for it to warm up here so I can try it out.

Ive got a raft load of projects awaiting paint, and am always willing to try new things!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

heads up fellas ! 

new kit 

new blades 

new HOW TO coming out tonight after dinner ! see you guys in an hour !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: SUP ***********! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 11 2009, 09:03 PM~12976321
> *heads  up  fellas  !
> 
> new  kit
> ...




:0 good shit :biggrin: 


i want to try this , because i know i have everything i need to get something like this done right here! :biggrin:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 10 2009, 02:35 PM~12963975
> *UNWRAPPED  !
> 
> 
> ...


 SICK PAINT BRO.:thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 11 2009, 07:03 PM~12976321
> *heads  up  fellas  !
> 
> new  kit
> ...


4 more post


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

SHOULD I DO THE HOW TO UP IN HERE , IN IT'S OWN TOPIC , OR AT MINIDREAMS SCHOOL OF MODELING ?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 11 2009, 10:20 PM~12978642
> *SHOULD  I  DO  THE  HOW  TO  UP  IN  HERE  ,  IN  IT'S  OWN  TOPIC  ,  OR  AT  MINIDREAMS SCHOOL  OF  MODELING  ?
> *


school

and regular progress here


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

X2


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

its all cleared from here ! 

fresh out of the clear booth !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

lovin the 70 homie

cant hate on the old skool


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

both of them whips are fly as hell  



killer work again mini


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

what are the supremes off of


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DAMN BRO!! THOSE ARE SICK!!!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 12 2009, 08:39 PM~12988194
> *its  all  cleared    from  here !
> 
> fresh  out  of  the  clear  booth !
> ...



*NICE MINI*


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 13 2009, 12:38 AM~12989713
> *what are the supremes off of
> *


I think he said they were from the Hot Rod '69 Yenko Camaro.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Them rides are bad as fuck David. You took it there with that nice paint.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 12 2009, 11:14 PM~12990072
> *I think he said they were from the Hot Rod '69 Yenko Camaro.
> *


Looks like the centers from the YENKO and the outers from the PEGASUS 1109's


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 13 2009, 02:17 AM~12990107
> *Looks like the centers from the YENKO and the outers from the PEGASUS 1109's
> *




well at least we know you can read :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

PUTTIN IN SOME WORK ON THE 70 ! 

HERE'S THE STANCE I SET IT UP WITH ! I SET IT UP AS IF IT WAS JUST ON CUT SPRINGS ! NO AIR , NO HYDRO'S ! BUT STYLE KEEPING IT OLD SCHOOL! 










ALSO CHANGED UP THE SIDE PIPES !


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Very nice Mini it looks killer!!! i would roll in that :worship:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

AND I ALSO GOT THE INTERIOR ALL FINISHED ! 

I TOSSED IN SOME OLD SKOOL TRICKS TO KEPT IT IN LINE WITH THE REST OF THE RIDE !


































































I KNOW I'M KEEPING THE SHITTER ! BUT KNOT SURE ABOUT THE MO HAWK ! HERE'S A LOOK OF IT IN THE CAR @ 


























IF I KEEP THE MO HAWK IT WILL GET PANITED ITS JUST SHARPIE COLORED RIGHT NOW FOR A QUICK LOOK ! AND I JUST NOTICED 1 OF MY STRINGS NEEDS TO BE STRIGHTEN !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 14 2009, 12:47 AM~12999864
> *AND  I  ALSO  GOT  THE  INTERIOR  ALL  FINISHED  !
> 
> I TOSSED  IN  SOME  OLD SKOOL  TRICKS  TO  KEPT  IT  IN  LINE  WITH  THE  REST  OF THE  RIDE  !
> ...



nice shitter! :biggrin:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

LOOKING NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

keep the mohawk.....


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Keep the shifter on there that looks bad ass im loving this build mini..... :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK THE SHITTER HAWK STAYS! I WAS THINKING OF ADDING A DOOBIE TO IT ! WHAT YOU GUY THINK?


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Do it...Do it...Do it...Do it...Do it...Do it...Do it...Do it... that would be the icing on the cake bro


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:yes: :420:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 14 2009, 12:56 AM~12999938
> *OK  THE  SHITTER  HAWK  STAYS!    I  WAS  THINKING  OF  ADDING  A  DOOBIE  TO  IT !  WHAT  YOU  GUY  THINK?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hot damn MINI them rides is crazy as hell. im freakin lovin the g-body bro...HELLA nice work brotha... :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 12 2009, 11:21 PM~12990159
> *well at least we know you can read :biggrin:
> *


HuKeDD Un FuNikz Wurrkit ferr Mie


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

DAVID PAINTJOB OF BOTH CARS LOOKS DAMM GOOD THE 70 IS MY FAVORIT LIKE THE DETAILS INSIDE....GREAT WORK THAXS THAT YOU SHOW FOR ALL BUILDERS YOU SKILLZ........AND WE CAN STEP UP A LITTLE BIT


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 12 2009, 10:39 PM~12988194
> *its  all  cleared    from  here !
> 
> fresh  out  of  the  clear  booth !
> ...


very nice as usual dave. bad ass work


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

HERE'S SHITTER WITH A FATTY AND THE FINIAL HAIR CUT !


























WELL I'M HEADING OFF TO WORK FOR THE WEEKEND SO I HAVE UPDATES NEXT WEEK !


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Damb bro thats killer!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: have a good one at work!!!!!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 12 2009, 10:38 PM~12989713
> *what are the supremes off of
> *


they come in the 70 imp made by amt!!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> *UNWRAPPED ! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> > *UNWRAPPED ! *
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 14 2009, 01:47 AM~12999864
> *AND  I  ALSO  GOT  THE  INTERIOR  ALL  FINISHED  !
> 
> I TOSSED  IN  SOME  OLD SKOOL  TRICKS  TO  KEPT  IT  IN  LINE  WITH  THE  REST  OF THE  RIDE  !
> ...


I love The Mohawk. I actually have a Mohawk, but mine isn't spiked and its just died like tiger stripe camo (for paintball).


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 16 2009, 02:16 AM~13014878
> *NAW  BRO !  I  HAVE  A THING  FOR  DIGGING  THROW  PARTS  !  I  FOUND  THESE  AT  A  SWAP  MEET  ABOUT  10  YEARS  BACK  !  I  JUST  HAD  TO  HAVE THEM  BUT  IT SEEMS  I  NEVER  USE UM  LOL !
> 
> IN THE  60's AMT  AND  REVELL  OFFERED  CUSTOM  KITS !  THEY  WERE  LOADED  WITH  EXTRAS  TO  ADD  TO  YOUR  MODELS !  THEY  WERE  PACKAGED  LIKE THE ALL  CHROME  MOTORS  REVELL  REISSUED  A  FEW  YEARS  BACK  THEY  HAD  OFFERED  A  TON OF THEM  !  THESE  PIPES  ARE  FROM  1  OF  THOSE  KITS  !  HERE'S  A  FEW  OF THE  CUSTOM  KITS  FROM  BACK IN THE DAY !
> ...


oh hell yeah thanks homie :thumbsup: 
its cool to know they made them now cause it will be fun lookin for them


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I BELIVE THEY MADE 50 DIFFERNT 1'S ! FROM THE GRILL TO TOOLS, SEATS , MOTORCYCLES , TRAILERS ! 

I DO KOW IN THE 90 BLUE PRINTERS MAGAZINE RELEASED A PARTS PACK WITH AMT THAT HAD A THE BUMPER KIT & GRILLS AND 2 DIFFENT MOTOR SETS ! IT WAS IN THE ALL WHITE BOX I WANT TO SAY 93/94 BUT I CAN'T REMEMBER EXACTLY ! 

MONOGRAM A FEW BUT WERE SOLD AT THE 1/8TH SCALE AND WERE MENT FOR THE 1/8TH BIG T KITS !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 16 2009, 03:38 AM~13015002
> *oh hell yeah thanks homie  :thumbsup:
> its cool to know they made them now cause it will be fun lookin for them
> *



youll pay some loot for them, unless you take the route mini did, i just seen those ones on ebay goin for over 20 bills a pack


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

yea they aren't cheap if your getting them from a collector ! but you can find them for around $10.00 from time to time !


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Mini....do you still have the 1972 Blazer that you chopped off the top of?If so can you post up some pics?I need inspiration to pull mine back out.Thanks in advance.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Feb 17 2009, 02:40 PM~13029170
> *Mini....do you still have the 1972 Blazer that you chopped off the top of?If so can you post up some pics?I need inspiration to pull mine back out.Thanks in advance.
> *


yea i still got it ! My camera is on the charger right now ! Give me a few hours to let it charge and i'll post up current pics ! 

i built that blazer almost 10yrs ago ! I had a freind that own LOW LIFE TOYS by the name of MARK back in the 90's ! They would hit up all the lowrider contest and sale remotes , and die cast ! then he started selling speakers for the low low ! 

Man i wish i know what happened to them i could use somemore ! He sold these at $1.00 a pair ! :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 17 2009, 03:09 PM~13029468
> *yea  i  still  got  it  !  My  camera  is  on the  charger  right  now  !  Give  me  a  few  hours  to  let  it  charge  and  i'll  post  up  current  pics !
> 
> i  built that  blazer  almost  10yrs  ago !  I  had  a  freind  that  own  LOW  LIFE  TOYS    by the  name  of  MARK    back in the  90's !  They  would  hit  up  all  the  lowrider  contest  and  sale  remotes ,  and  die cast  !  then he  started    selling  speakers  for the  low  low !
> ...


Cool...thanks for the pics.I really liked that thing man.And hell yeah....Id buy a bunch myself.Later.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey mini did you make these skirts yourself ???


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 14 2009, 02:58 PM~13003350
> *HERE'S  SHITTER  WITH  A  FATTY AND  THE  FINIAL  HAIR  CUT  !
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty sick! Especially considering the size! :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 17 2009, 04:21 PM~13030169
> *hey mini did you make these skirts yourself ???
> 
> 
> ...


Yep greg ! 

what i did was just glue in place a peice of plastic ! Then trimmed it out to where it looked good ! Then added a think plastic strip to it to make the molding ! 

pretty easy ! if it's a job you want to try !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 17 2009, 04:49 PM~13030435
> *That's pretty sick! Especially considering the size! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks J ! i was trying to add some thing intresting to my builds ! This 1 gets the shifter ! The caddy i just finished got the anntena ball ! We'll see what the regal get and the 67 gtx ! :cheesy:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 17 2009, 05:14 PM~13030657
> *Yep  greg !
> 
> what i  did  was  just  glue  in  place  a  peice  of  plastic  !  Then  trimmed  it  out  to  where  it  looked  good !  Then  added  a  think  plastic  strip  to  it  to  make the  molding !
> ...


yep yep yep !!!!!!
thank you david cause that is exactly what I am doing and was thinkin that I could add a small strip to the bottom and bmf it to make the trim piece also.
and also was going to sand down the existing trim around the windows etc. and then add some small pieces around the windows etc. because the trim just does'nt come out good on the mold of the 70 anyways.
and me personally I think the 70 looks better with skirts anyways.
thank you sir looks like I was on the right track. :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 12 2009, 09:39 PM~12988194
> *its  all  cleared    from  here !
> 
> fresh  out  of  the  clear  booth !
> ...



LOOKS WET !! :biggrin: 


nice


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 8 2009, 01:53 AM~12939753
> *THIS  IS  JUST  A  PRACTICE  KIT !  TRYING  SOME  NEW THING  WITH A  MY  PAINT  GUN ,  AND  THEN  I  STARTED  TO  CUT  MY  OWN  MASKING  TAPE  SO  I  JUST  STARTED  PRACTICING  MY  TAPE  WORK  !  I  HAVEN'T  TAPED  A  REAL  CAR  OFF  IN  ALMOST  3 YRS  !  I THINK I  STILL  GOT  THE  SKILLS  NO  ?
> 
> 
> ...


MAN you are full of shit....SKILLS!!!! dude that shit looks AWSOME!!!!!!!
:worship: :worship: :worship: there isnt one model on here i didnt like!!!! me and my homie are crowded arounf the computer like DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!! MAN you got some real SKILLS... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by janglelang_@Feb 19 2009, 10:39 AM~13048493
> *MAN you are full of shit....SKILLS!!!! dude that shit looks AWSOME!!!!!!!
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship: there isnt one model on here i didnt like!!!!  me and my homie are crowded arounf the computer like DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!! MAN you got some real SKILLS... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


THANKS ! ITS FINISHED NOW !










YOU CAN SEE MORE OF IT IN MY DISPLAY TOPIC!


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 19 2009, 10:04 AM~13048668
> *THANKS  !  ITS  FINISHED  NOW  !
> 
> 
> ...


DUDE YOU GOT MAD SKILLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Fuck I like those model cars. Yo got some serious skills. Makes me wanna get another model car and try new paintjobs and ideas.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

STARTED UPDATING THE TURBO SYSTEM ON MY REGAL! 

I DID NOT LIKE THE SET UP AND PARTS THAT COMES WITH THE KIT ! IT IS SMALL AND HAS A COVER OVER THE SPOOL IS YOU REALLY DONT EVEN KNOW IT HAS A TURBO ! BUT KNOW YOU WILL ON MINE ! 


































ITS JUST A LITTLE TURBO ! DONT WANT TO TWIST THE SPOKES JUST SPIN THEM !


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Damn homie!!!Looks like that regal found a GREAT home!!Nice looking setup that looks real.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice details David!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Feb 19 2009, 06:33 PM~13052426
> *Damn homie!!!Looks like that regal found a GREAT home!!Nice looking setup that looks real.
> *


 :biggrin: I GOT A FEW MORE COMING ALSO! LOL! 1 I PLAN TO GO TWIN TURBO'S AND PROSTREET ! 1 I IS GOING TO BE ALL OPENED UP ! AND THE OTHERS ARE HIDDEN PROJECTS ! I WANT TO BUST SOMETHING OUT WITH SAYING ANYTHING TELL ITS DONE ! KEEP MY IDEA HIDDEN FOR THIS 1 ! :biggrin: 

THANKS FOR THE TRADE BRO !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 19 2009, 06:33 PM~13052435
> *Nice details David!!
> *



I STILL GOT TO ADD SOME SHIT TO IT ! THE BLOW OFF , AND WASTE GATE SHIT ! NOT TO KNOWN WITH TURBOS SO I'M A GOING TO DO WHAT I CAN TO MAKE IT LOOK THE LOOK !


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

nice work david when u goin to build another big body i kno u got a few of them.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

i wont to race mini :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 19 2009, 08:48 PM~13053540
> *i wont to race mini :biggrin:
> *


MAN I THOUGHT YOU WERE GONE ! 

I'VE NEVER BEEN IN A RACE WITH MODELS UNLESS YOU WERE WANTING TO RUN BUILD TIME AGAINEST BUILD TIME ? WHICH I WOULD PUT MY OWN BUILD UP FOR THE TAKING TO STAND UP FOR MY -SELF WHEN I SAY IT WOULD BE A WASTE OF YOUR TIME TO EVEN OPEN YOUR KIT ! LOL! :biggrin: BELIVE THAT !


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 19 2009, 07:17 PM~13053798
> *MAN  I THOUGHT  YOU  WERE  GONE !
> 
> I'VE  NEVER  BEEN  IN  A  RACE  WITH  MODELS  UNLESS YOU  WERE  WANTING  TO  RUN  BUILD  TIME  AGAINEST  BUILD  TIME  ? WHICH I  WOULD  PUT  MY  OWN  BUILD  UP    FOR  THE TAKING TO    STAND  UP  FOR  MY  -SELF  WHEN  I  SAY  IT  WOULD  BE  A  WASTE  OF  YOUR  TIME  TO  EVEN  OPEN YOUR  KIT !  LOL! :biggrin:  BELIVE  THAT !
> *


  no mini im not gone just seting back looking even tho im a bad ass i know not to fuck whit u 
:worship: :worship: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 19 2009, 09:24 PM~13053849
> *  no mini im not gone just seting back looking                    even tho im a bad ass i know not to fuck whit u
> :worship:  :worship:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THAT MUST BE * SELF-PRO-CLAIMED * RIGHT ?


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 19 2009, 07:34 PM~13053934
> *THAT  MUST  BE  SELF-PRO-CLAIMED  RIGHT  ?
> *


 whos! bad! :biggrin:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

THAT TURBO LOOKS SICK


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 19 2009, 07:30 PM~13052404
> *STARTED  UPDATING THE  TURBO  SYSTEM  ON  MY  REGAL!
> 
> I  DID  NOT  LIKE  THE  SET  UP  AND  PARTS  THAT  COMES  WITH THE  KIT  !  IT  IS  SMALL  AND  HAS  A  COVER  OVER  THE  SPOOL  IS YOU REALLY  DONT  EVEN  KNOW  IT  HAS  A  TURBO  !  BUT  KNOW  YOU  WILL  ON MINE !
> ...





love the detail work bro, but what did you use for the center of the turbo?


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Thats whats up MINI!!!! great work in that engine bay looking "REAL" nice. is that blue painters tape making the rubber grommets for the piping??


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 19 2009, 04:38 PM~13052475
> *I  STILL  GOT  TO  ADD  SOME  SHIT  TO  IT  !  THE  BLOW  OFF ,  AND  WASTE  GATE  SHIT !  NOT  TO  KNOWN  WITH  TURBOS  SO  I'M A GOING  TO  DO  WHAT  I  CAN TO  MAKE  IT  LOOK  THE  LOOK !
> *


 DONT FORGET THE CROSS OVER PIPE AND OIL LINES IF U NEED ANY INF ON THE TURBOS U KNOW JUST CALL :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Feb 19 2009, 09:45 PM~13054062-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THE TURBO IS 2 DIFFERNT SIZES OF TUBING AND SOILD SOIDER !

I TOOK A SMALL TUBE AND SHOVED A SCREW DRIVE DOWN IN IT TO CAUSE AN OPEN FLANGE , THEN AT THE REAR I TOOK THE NEXT SIZE TUBE UP SO IT IF SNUG AND MADE A LITTLE SHAFT TO LOOK LIKE A SLEEVE ! THEN WRAPPED THE SOIDER AROUND IT TIGHTLY THEN TRIMED AND THEN PINCHED IT BACK TOGETHER EVEN ! THEN ADDED A SMALL PEICE OF SOIDER TO THE INSIDE AS A MOUNTING POST ! VERY CHEAP AND VERY SIMPLE ! 

YES! ON THE BULE TAPE ! 

I JUST USED THE CUTTER I MADE FOR THE PATTERN HOW-TO AND THE WRAPPED IT AROUND THE TUBE'S 3 TIMES TO GIVE IT A RUBBER THICKNESS THEN JUST USE THE VERY FINE LINE CUTTER ON SOME FOIL THEN WRAPPED IT AROUND THE TAPE TO LOOK LIKE A CLAMP !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Feb 19 2009, 10:00 PM~13054220
> *DONT FORGET THE CROSS OVER PIPE AND OIL LINES IF U NEED ANY INF ON THE TURBOS U KNOW JUST CALL :biggrin:
> *


3YEA I KNOW ABOUT THE WASTE GATE OFF THE EXAHUST ! THE BLOW OFF VALVE ON THE TUBE ADDING INTO THE INTANK MANIFOLD ! *BUT NO CLUE ABOUT A CROSS OVER PIPE !*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 19 2009, 11:02 PM~13054242
> *THE  TURBO  IS  2  DIFFERNT  SIZES  OF  TUBING  AND  SOILD  SOIDER  !
> 
> I TOOK  A SMALL TUBE  AND  SHOVED  A  SCREW DRIVE  DOWN  IN  IT  TO  CAUSE  AN  OPEN  FLANGE  ,  THEN  AT  THE  REAR  I  TOOK THE  NEXT  SIZE TUBE  UP  SO IT  IF  SNUG  AND  MADE  A  LITTLE  SHAFT  TO  LOOK LIKE  A  SLEEVE  !  THEN  WRAPPED  THE  SOIDER AROUND  IT  TIGHTLY  THEN  TRIMED  AND  THEN  PINCHED  IT  BACK  TOGETHER  EVEN !  THEN  ADDED  A  SMALL  PEICE OF  SOIDER TO THE  INSIDE  AS  A  MOUNTING  POST ! VERY  CHEAP  AND VERY  SIMPLE !
> ...





thanks bro, ima try this soon


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 19 2009, 08:04 PM~13054262
> *3YEA    I  KNOW   ABOUT THE   WASTE  GATE   OFF THE   EXAHUST  !  THE   BLOW  OFF  VALVE   ON THE   TUBE  ADDING   INTO   THE   INTANK  MANIFOLD  !   BUT   NO   CLUE   ABOUT  A  CROSS OVER PIPE !
> *


U MAKE EXAHUST MANIFOLD TO MOUT THE TURBO AND BRING THE EXAHUST FROM THE OTHE SIDE UNDER THE FRONT OFF THE MOTOR OR REAR AND THAT'S THE CROSS OVER ONE OIL LINE FROM THE OIL FILTER TOP TO THE SIDE OFF THE TURBO AND ONE RETURN TO THE OIL PAN









OIL LINE ON TOP


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info on how you did that.I might try that.....in like 10 years...LOL.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK VAL ! THE RED BOX I DID SHOULD BE THE THOROTTEL BODY !

AND THE ORANGE SHOULD BE THE OIL LINE IN ! CORRECT ?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ya, bro!! correct!! GN is lookin good!!


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 15 2008, 09:00 PM~11875396
> *Ok  when  i  am  not  happy    i  pull  out  the  knife  and  start  cutting !
> 
> I  wasn't  happy  with  the  caddy  in  a  few  area's  so  i  sanded  off  all  the  primer ,  took  off  the  moldings  i  added ,  cut the  roof  off and  restarted  all  the  body  work  , added  a  plastic  impala roof  , and  new  moldings  here  are  some  pics  showing  what  has  been  redone  !
> ...


WOW!!!!!!! is all i can say....w_O_w!!!! hno: hno: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 20 2009, 06:55 AM~13058105
> *OK    VAL !  THE  RED  BOX  I  DID  SHOULD  BE  THE  THOROTTEL BODY !
> 
> AND THE  ORANGE  SHOULD BE  THE  OIL  LINE IN  !  CORRECT  ?
> ...


 SI


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK HOW ABOUT THIS !

ADDED A THORTTLE BODY, FUEL RAIL, COIL PACKS, OILE LINE IN , AND A BLOW OFF VAVLE ! 


























THE WASTE GATE WILL BE DOWN LOWER ON THE EXHAUST EXTENION OR ON THE EXHAUST MAINFOLD?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 20 2009, 11:45 AM~13059582
> *OK  HOW  ABOUT  THIS !
> 
> ADDED  A  THORTTLE BODY, FUEL RAIL, COIL PACKS,  OILE  LINE  IN  , AND  A BLOW  OFF VAVLE !
> ...


fuk!!! nice

do you have a 51 fleet engine you built so i can have a pic to go by for detail?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

NNNNNNNNNNIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

u got it mini


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 20 2009, 10:45 AM~13059582
> *OK  HOW  ABOUT  THIS !
> 
> ADDED  A  THORTTLE BODY, FUEL RAIL, COIL PACKS,  OILE  LINE  IN  , AND  A BLOW  OFF VAVLE !
> ...


 SI ALL GOOD


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 20 2009, 10:55 AM~13059678
> *u got it  mini
> 
> 
> ...


 U NEED HELP :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 20 2009, 10:55 AM~13059678
> *u got it  mini
> 
> 
> ...


WTF? :uh:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351+Feb 20 2009, 11:57 AM~13060265-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf dont u understand :uh:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> how?
> 
> 
> I WILL HAVE TO TAKE TO MUCH SPACE AND TIME TO TELL U ALL THAT NEED TO BE FIX AND THIS IS MINIS BENCH SORRY MASTER MINI


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 20 2009, 12:45 PM~13059582
> *OK  HOW  ABOUT  THIS !
> 
> ADDED  A  THORTTLE BODY, FUEL RAIL, COIL PACKS,  OILE  LINE  IN  , AND  A BLOW  OFF VAVLE !
> ...


Alright....anyone wanting all my model shit hit me up.....Im done....I quit....Its all over.....


Seriously....nice shit bro!!!I want to build shit like that right thuuuuur.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Feb 20 2009, 06:30 PM~13062482
> *Alright....anyone wanting all my model shit hit me up.....Im done....I quit....Its all over.....
> Seriously....nice shit bro!!!I want to build shit like that right thuuuuur.
> *



JUST KEEP BUILDING ! THE MORE YOU BUILD THE MORE YOU'LL CHALLENGE YOUR-SELF ! THIS IS A REACHABLE LEVEL ! STOP SAYING I WISH AND START SAYING I WILL !


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Man.. that looks like shit.. everyone is just kissing your ass.. I wont do it.. Ill be honset.. looks like crap.. You should just give up..














:machinegun: :roflmao:
sorry man.. everyone was saying the same thing so I had to mix it up a bit.. looks killer...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL ! WELL AT LEAST I'M NOT AFFARID TO BUILD A MODEL WITH THE HOOD OPENS ! LOL ! :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Hey now.. thats a legitimate fear man.. those hood pins come alive at night and move your model stuff around.. I cant have that in my house...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 20 2009, 04:46 PM~13062626
> *Hey now.. thats a legitimate fear man.. those hood pins come alive at night and move your model stuff around.. I cant have that in my house...
> *


That happens to you as well :0 .Builds are looking good mini as usual  .


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 20 2009, 06:46 PM~13062626
> *Hey now.. thats a legitimate fear man.. those hood pins come alive at night and move your model stuff around.. I cant have that in my house...
> *


 :biggrin: LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Whos that girl ...lala la lal aahhhhh !! :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 20 2009, 06:45 PM~13059582
> *OK  HOW  ABOUT  THIS !
> 
> ADDED  A  THORTTLE BODY, FUEL RAIL, COIL PACKS,  OILE  LINE  IN  , AND  A BLOW  OFF VAVLE !
> ...


WOW ALWAYS GREAT WORK DAVID :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Feb 21 2009, 05:53 AM~13067252
> *WOW ALWAYS GREAT WORK DAVID :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks josh !  

i still got alot of work ! i'm waitng on somestuff to be shipping in to continue with this but been aimming to make this motor as cool looking as i can ! ~ :biggrin:


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

looks really good mini! thats alot of detail


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 20 2009, 11:45 AM~13059582
> *OK  HOW  ABOUT  THIS !
> 
> ADDED  A  THORTTLE BODY, FUEL RAIL, COIL PACKS,  OILE  LINE  IN  , AND  A BLOW  OFF VAVLE !
> ...


outstanding engine


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

ADD SOME MORE WORK IN ON THIS ! 

I WAS TOLD BY AFEW HEARSE KNOW IT ALLS I HAD THE DOORS WRONG SO I REDID THEM OFF EBAY , AND GOOGLE PICS ! AND THEN ADDED SOME MORE MUD WORK THEN ADDED A CARRIAGE LAMP !


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

lookin good! i like it!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good mini


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 28 2009, 12:57 AM~13135630
> *ADD  SOME  MORE  WORK IN  ON THIS  !
> 
> I  WAS  TOLD  BY  AFEW  HEARSE  KNOW  IT  ALLS  I  HAD THE  DOORS  WRONG  SO  I  REDID  THEM  OFF  EBAY ,  AND  GOOGLE PICS !  AND THEN  ADDED  SOME  MORE  MUD  WORK  THEN  ADDED  A  CARRIAGE  LAMP !
> ...


mini.... lets talk about this one...

I want it :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

ALREADY SOLD BRO !


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 28 2009, 01:06 AM~13135690
> *ALREADY  SOLD  BRO !
> *


fawk!! lets work something out, Ill send you down my started one :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

BUT YOU CAN GET A RESIN COPY IF YOU HIT UP THIS GUYS ON EBAY !RESIN SELLS


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HEARSE IS LOOKIN SICK BRO!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 28 2009, 01:09 AM~13135710
> *BUT  YOU  CAN  GET  A  RESIN  COPY  IF YOU  HIT  UP  THIS  GUYS  ON  EBAY !RESIN SELLS
> *


when will they go on sale?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 28 2009, 02:12 AM~13135724
> *when will they go on sale?
> *


LOL ! AFTER I GET IT DONE I WOULD THINK ! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 28 2009, 01:13 AM~13135731
> *LOL !  AFTER  I  GET  IT  DONE  I  WOULD  THINK !  LOL ! :biggrin:
> *


im down for at least 3 :biggrin: 
so hurry up! lmao


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*BROWN~EYE BOMBER *



























JUST STARTED THIS TODAY ON A WIMM ! I HOPE TO CLEAR IT TOMMROW BEFORE I HEAD OFF TO WORK FOR THE WEEKEND !


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 6 2009, 11:39 PM~13206842
> *BROWN~EYE BOMBER
> 
> 
> ...


 Lookn' good Mini. :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

DAMN! Flawless work right there!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

JUST A FEW UPDATES TO THIS BUILD ! I WISH I HAD A BETTER CAMERA CAUSE THESE PICS SUCK TO THE SEEING IT IN PERSON ! 


























I CHANGED UP MY CLEAR AND HAVE BEEN LEARNING TO USE IT AND IT SEEMS I HAVE TO WORK ON SOME FISH EYE ISSUES WITH THIS CLEAR BUT ALL IN ALL ITS BEEN PUTTING OUT A VERY GOOD LUSTERED SHINE ! MIXED FILLING STILL YET IF I LIKE USING IT OR NOT !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

LOOKS GOOD TO ME.....


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 10 2009, 11:31 PM~13245254
> *LOOKS GOOD TO ME.....
> *


X2!!


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 10 2009, 11:23 PM~13245218
> *JUST  A  FEW  UPDATES  TO THIS  BUILD !  I  WISH  I HAD  A BETTER  CAMERA  CAUSE  THESE  PICS  SUCK  TO  THE  SEEING IT  IN  PERSON !
> 
> 
> ...


looks fricken swell from my spot , mini , i love the color combo :thumbsup: great work !


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Looking great man!
Really love the yellow stripe thingy on the side


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin good david!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

HOPING IT TO FINISH UP THE 53 TONIGHT ! BACKS HURTING RIGHT NOW SO I POPPED SOME FILEXAREL AND GOING TO TACK A NAP ! I'LL BE BACK ON LATER !


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 11 2009, 01:23 AM~13245218
> *JUST  A  FEW  UPDATES  TO THIS  BUILD !  I  WISH  I HAD  A BETTER  CAMERA  CAUSE  THESE  PICS  SUCK  TO  THE  SEEING IT  IN  PERSON !
> 
> 
> ...


_Daaaaaaaaaaayuuuuummmmmm!_


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THE INTERIOR IS FINISHED ! I AM WORKING ON THE MOTOR DETAILS RIGHT NOW ! SO I GOT TO FINISH THAT , THEN PUT IT ALL TOGETHER ! MY MEDS KICKED IN AND I'M SLEEPY AS SHIT SO I STEPPED AWAY FROM THE BENCH TILL I GET OFF MY HIGH SO TO SAY I GUESS !


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Great lookin' bomb build mini.


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

damn mini ,i gotta know homie , how many hours do you put on a build like your 53 here , your like detroit bro :biggrin: straight assembly line shit ,great job ..


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

beautiful bomb homie!! like that brown


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 28 2009, 12:14 AM~13135738
> *im down for at least 3  :biggrin:
> so hurry up! lmao
> *


Im down for 2 or more :biggrin: .


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 11 2009, 08:00 PM~13252737
> *Im down for 2 or more :biggrin: .
> *


you strike oil or something ? buyin up everythying lately, lol


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 11 2009, 05:50 PM~13252035
> *HOPING  IT  TO  FINISH  UP  THE  53  TONIGHT  !  BACKS  HURTING  RIGHT  NOW  SO  I POPPED  SOME  FILEXAREL   AND  GOING TO  TACK  A  NAP  !  I'LL  BE  BACK ON  LATER  !
> *


lame... i can eat 20 of those and still walk straight......


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 11 2009, 07:25 PM~13253029
> *you strike oil or something ? buyin up everythying lately, lol
> *


Maybe

Ok really i got them bitches on the corner LOL.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

HEADING DOWN TO THE BENCH FOR A FEW HOURS FELLAS I'LL BE BACK READY TO SPRAY CLEAR !


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

that caddy is sweet


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 18 2009, 08:59 PM~13321071
> *that caddy is sweet
> *


X-2 ***********. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 11 2009, 02:50 PM~13252035
> *HOPING  IT  TO  FINISH  UP  THE  53  TONIGHT  !  BACKS  HURTING  RIGHT  NOW  SO  I POPPED  SOME  FILEXAREL    AND  GOING TO  TACK  A  NAP  !  I'LL  BE  BACK ON  LATER  !
> *


Flexerol is good shit


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 18 2009, 09:08 PM~13321167
> *Flexerol is good shit
> *


I eat those like M&M's :biggrin: :0


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 18 2009, 09:08 PM~13321167
> *Flexerol is good shit
> *


Those don't work for me at all. Fuckin got those for me back, took em and never got anything out of them. Took 3 one time.....Nothing.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THANKS FELLAS ! 

OH THE PILLS I GOT ARE 1000 MG AND I WAS ALSO ON NAPROXEN 500MG AND SKELAXIN 800MG FOR SPASMS!YOUR BOY IS BARELY WALKING RIGHT NOW AND HAVE YET TO MISS WORK SO I'M KINDA OF PROUD OF MY SELF !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 18 2009, 10:10 PM~13321193
> *I eat those like M&M's :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: 

dont do shyt for me


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

READY TO HIT CLEAR WHEN I WAKE UP ! 










































WHAT Y OU THINK ABOUT THE CAR BEING CALLED *PLUM WHORED *


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

VERYY NICE


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

NICE!!! man I cant wait till its warm enough for me to bust out... I wanna paint sooo bad!!

plum whore sounds awsome!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

plum whore sounds good.... And that whip looks sick as hell Mini!!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

SICK LOOKIN BIG BODY BRO..F*@%IN LOVIN THE PAINT WORK..HELLZ YA :0 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for the close up pics mini the big body looks really nice.....


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 7 2009, 12:39 AM~13206842
> *BROWN~EYE BOMBER
> 
> 
> ...


thats fucking clean :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Plum Whored looks crazy! :0
Damn you always impress me with your paintjobs! :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 19 2009, 02:17 AM~13322742
> *READY  TO  HIT  CLEAR  WHEN  I  WAKE  UP !
> 
> 
> ...




thats gonna look sick under some clear


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 19 2009, 02:34 PM~13323926
> *thats gonna look sick under some clear
> *


X-2 :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Looks good kid!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

great work mini.


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 18 2009, 11:17 PM~13322742
> *READY  TO  HIT  CLEAR  WHEN  I  WAKE  UP !
> 
> 
> ...


very nice mini i like the paint job, n the name is cool


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 19 2009, 03:05 AM~13323302
> *SICK LOOKIN BIG BODY BRO..F*@%IN LOVIN THE PAINT WORK..HELLZ YA :0  :0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X-10!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

GETTING READY TO WET SAND FIRST CLEAR ~ HAVE TO LEVEL OUT THE FLAKE ! THIS THING HAS THE BIG FLAKE AND IT LAID DOWN A LITTLE TALL ! SO I DUMPED SOME CLEAR ON IT AND NOW ITS WET SANDING TIME ! 


























I NEED A BETTER CAMERA ! IT JUST DONT GRAB THE GOOD SHOTS THAT SHOW THE DEEPNESS OF THIS PURPLE AND THE FLAKE ! 

I DONE GOT IT FOILED ,ENGRAVED, AND READY TO RECLEAR WHEN I WAKE UP SO TILL TOMMROW'S UPDATE LATER !


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 20 2009, 03:03 AM~13334580
> *GETTING  READY  TO  WET  SAND  FIRST  CLEAR  ~  HAVE  TO  LEVEL OUT  THE  FLAKE !  THIS  THING  HAS  THE  BIG  FLAKE  AND  IT  LAID  DOWN  A LITTLE  TALL ! SO  I  DUMPED  SOME  CLEAR ON IT  AND  NOW  ITS  WET SANDING  TIME !
> 
> 
> ...



:0 too many chiney :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 20 2009, 04:09 AM~13334584
> *:0  too many chiney :biggrin:
> *


YEA BIG DEEP ! IT HAS FULL ENGRAVED BUMPERS AND ROCKERS ! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 20 2009, 03:12 AM~13334585
> *YEA  BIG  DEEP !  IT  HAS  FULL  ENGRAVED  BUMPERS AND  ROCKERS  ! :biggrin:
> *


your too much bro cant wait to see it done love the colors


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 20 2009, 03:03 AM~13334580
> *GETTING  READY  TO  WET  SAND  FIRST  CLEAR  ~  HAVE  TO  LEVEL OUT  THE  FLAKE !  THIS  THING  HAS  THE  BIG  FLAKE  AND  IT  LAID  DOWN  A LITTLE  TALL ! SO  I  DUMPED  SOME  CLEAR ON IT  AND  NOW  ITS  WET SANDING  TIME !
> 
> 
> ...



David, when this one is done, we gotta talk buisness!!! I want this one for my collection brotha!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 20 2009, 03:03 AM~13334580
> *GETTING  READY  TO  WET  SAND  FIRST  CLEAR  ~  HAVE  TO  LEVEL OUT  THE  FLAKE !  THIS  THING  HAS  THE  BIG  FLAKE  AND  IT  LAID  DOWN  A LITTLE  TALL ! SO  I  DUMPED  SOME  CLEAR ON IT  AND  NOW  ITS  WET SANDING  TIME !
> 
> 
> ...



POST UP THE BLUE PATTERNED 78 OR 79 MONTE! :0


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

that's sick! 
don't forget the LDC :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Mar 20 2009, 07:26 AM~13335703
> *that's sick!
> don't forget the LDC  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THIS IS FOR A CUSTOMER ! WHICH HAPPENS TO BE BIG C ! HE SEEN THE NEW PATTERN SHIT I HAVE BEEN DOING OFF THE HOW TO AND WENT OUT AND DROPPED LIKE $100.00 ON SUPPLIES FOR ME TO USE ! EVERY COLOR ON THIS CAR IS BY WAY OF BIG C ! HOMIE EVEN TOSSED IN $40.00 TO GET THIS NEW CLEAR I'VE BEEN USING ! hE GAVE ME THIS MONTE AND SAID HAVE AT IT AND THIS IS WHAT I CAME UP WITH ! 


















IT IS SETTING IN FRIST STAGE OF CLEAR ! THEN WILL GET WET SANDED AND FOILED THE MAYBE SOME PEN WORK AND RECLEARED ! 

YOU GUYS NEED TO ASK BIG C WHATS THE FWDCADDY BE DOING AFTER TODAY !


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 20 2009, 10:35 PM~13341950
> *THIS  IS  FOR  A  CUSTOMER  !  WHICH  HAPPENS  TO BE  BIG C !  HE  SEEN  THE  NEW  PATTERN  SHIT  I  HAVE  BEEN  DOING  OFF  THE HOW  TO  AND  WENT  OUT  AND  DROPPED  LIKE  $100.00  ON  SUPPLIES  FOR  ME  TO USE !  EVERY COLOR  ON THIS  CAR  IS  BY  WAY  OF  BIG  C  !  HOMIE  EVEN  TOSSED  IN  $40.00  TO  GET  THIS  NEW  CLEAR  I'VE  BEEN  USING !  hE  GAVE  ME  THIS  MONTE  AND  SAID  HAVE  AT  IT  AND THIS  IS  WHAT  I  CAME  UP  WITH !
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a great job. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I am going to have to get you to do a project for me. :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

i am in awe homie!! a ,aster craftsman fo sho


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 20 2009, 09:35 PM~13341950
> *THIS  IS  FOR  A  CUSTOMER  !  WHICH  HAPPENS  TO BE  BIG C !  HE  SEEN  THE  NEW  PATTERN  SHIT  I  HAVE  BEEN  DOING  OFF  THE HOW  TO  AND  WENT  OUT  AND  DROPPED  LIKE  $100.00  ON  SUPPLIES  FOR  ME  TO USE !  EVERY COLOR  ON THIS  CAR  IS  BY  WAY  OF  BIG  C  !  HOMIE  EVEN  TOSSED  IN  $40.00  TO  GET  THIS  NEW  CLEAR  I'VE  BEEN  USING !  hE  GAVE  ME  THIS  MONTE  AND  SAID  HAVE  AT  IT  AND THIS  IS  WHAT  I  CAME  UP  WITH !
> 
> 
> ...


targa top?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 20 2009, 10:54 PM~13342155
> *targa top?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

damb mini that car is off the hook great job.... that car will be worth every cent spent on it thats for sure....... :0 :0 :0


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

monte is fckn sick brotha nice


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

once agin ...............wow mini and biggc


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

very nice


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

you two are one HELL of a team!!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*The Caddy is hot but the Monte just hurt me real bad!!*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz+Mar 20 2009, 10:40 PM~13342004-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL ! MY HOBBY ROOM IS OPEN TO ANTONE THAT WANTS TO ADD TO IT ! ANYONE IN MY AREA THAT KNOWS ME IS AWARE OF THAT ! THEY CHOSE NOT TO COME USE IT !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 21 2009, 11:05 AM~13345070
> *The Caddy is hot but the Monte just hurt me real bad!!
> *



HOW'S THAT TONIO?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 21 2009, 11:07 AM~13345085
> *HOW'S  THAT  TONIO?
> *


'Cause it's on _your_ desk and not _mine_! Lol!! I love it!!  I'm takin' notes though!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 21 2009, 08:05 AM~13345072
> *the  freindship  i  have  with  big  c   is  priceless !  no  ***  shit  either  ! :0
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what its all about man. Great friends in life even better when they enjoy the same hobbies as you. My old friend was like that until he met his chick.. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:. i guess for him it was hoes before bros. its all good though i have meet a bunch of cool people from lil that have been hella down so far....you konw who you are.....and even though i have never meet you in person mini you seem like your a very cool person to know....


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

love that new paintwork coming outta the minidreams factory :yes: :thumbsup:


ive got one friend like that - like ac is to oj :biggrin: down for whatever, whenever :thumbsup:


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

bad ass work on the cadi and monte


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 20 2009, 08:35 PM~13341950
> *THIS  IS  FOR  A  CUSTOMER  !  WHICH  HAPPENS  TO BE  BIG C !  HE  SEEN  THE  NEW  PATTERN  SHIT  I  HAVE  BEEN  DOING  OFF  THE HOW  TO  AND  WENT  OUT  AND  DROPPED  LIKE  $100.00  ON  SUPPLIES  FOR  ME  TO USE !  EVERY COLOR  ON THIS  CAR  IS  BY  WAY  OF  BIG  C  !  HOMIE  EVEN  TOSSED  IN  $40.00  TO  GET  THIS  NEW  CLEAR  I'VE  BEEN  USING !  hE  GAVE  ME  THIS  MONTE  AND  SAID  HAVE  AT  IT  AND THIS  IS  WHAT  I  CAME  UP  WITH !
> 
> 
> ...


looks sick as hell.im thinkn maybe hit the ice blue with 2 tape shades of base coat blue(metalic or pearl) to take away the flat solid color.follow the 2 tone curve lines with 2 tape shades and it will set that monte really off.plus i wouldnt use the gel pens either the paint job is too damn sick :thumbsup: :worship: love the work u been putn out lately bro :yes:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Mar 22 2009, 09:24 AM~13352093
> *looks sick as hell.im thinkn maybe hit the ice blue with 2 tape shades of base coat blue(metalic or pearl) to take away the flat solid color.follow the 2 tone curve lines with 2 tape shades and it will set that monte really off.plus i wouldnt use the gel pens either the paint job is too damn sick :thumbsup:  :worship: love the work u been putn out lately bro :yes:
> *


YEA KICKIN OUT SOME IDEAS STYLE ! I JUST SET IT IN CLEAR SO I COULD EVEN UP MY TAPE WORK ! TUESDAY WHEN I AM HOME FROM WORK I'LL WET SAND IT DONE AND REWORK IT LITTLE ! 

I LIKE SOME OF THE GHOUST WORK YOU DONE ON THE THE GREEN 70 MONTE , AND THE STUFF THAT PANCHO DONE ON HIS 59 DROP TOP ! 

I DON'T HAVE ANY ICE ON HAND BUT I A PPG FOREST PEARL I MIGHT ADD A SHADOW HERE AND THERE ! 

AND AFTER LOOKING AT THE PIC'S I THINK IF I ADD ANY PEN WORK IT WILL JUST THE SLIVER AND I'LL DO IT IN THE LITTLE BLUE AND I'LL DO IT LIKE A LEAFING DESIGN !


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 20 2009, 08:35 PM~13341950
> *THIS  IS  FOR  A  CUSTOMER  !  WHICH  HAPPENS  TO BE  BIG C !  HE  SEEN  THE  NEW  PATTERN  SHIT  I  HAVE  BEEN  DOING  OFF  THE HOW  TO  AND  WENT  OUT  AND  DROPPED  LIKE  $100.00  ON  SUPPLIES  FOR  ME  TO USE !  EVERY COLOR  ON THIS  CAR  IS  BY  WAY  OF  BIG  C  !  HOMIE  EVEN  TOSSED  IN  $40.00  TO  GET  THIS  NEW  CLEAR  I'VE  BEEN  USING !  hE  GAVE  ME  THIS  MONTE  AND  SAID  HAVE  AT  IT  AND THIS  IS  WHAT  I  CAME  UP  WITH !
> 
> 
> ...


Love this one


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 22 2009, 01:28 PM~13352870
> *Love this one
> *


X2..... :biggrin:


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

Mini

You are definatley at the top of your game. This Monte is top notch! You keep raising the bar. 

I'm in KC quite a bit. I will have to come by and meet you sometime.


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

i want more friends..... lol


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Mar 23 2009, 08:51 AM~13361104
> *i want more friends..... lol
> *



:loco: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Fuck, you really have good skill man, I love that paintjob :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4life74_@Mar 23 2009, 09:49 AM~13360714
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TUES- FRI BETWEEN 9AM AND 4PM I AM USUALLY HERE CUTTIN UP ON SOMETHING !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THANKS FOR THE REST OF THE COMMENTS FELLAS ! 

THE MONTE WILL BE WET SANDED TOMMROW THEN FOILED AND RECLEARED ! THEN ITS OFF TO BIG C FOR COMPLETION !


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 23 2009, 01:12 PM~13361690
> *THANKS  FOR THE  REST  OF THE  COMMENTS  FELLAS !
> 
> THE  MONTE  WILL  BE  WET  SANDED  TOMMROW THEN  FOILED  AND  RECLEARED  !  THEN  ITS  OFF  TO  BIG  C  FOR  COMPLETION  !
> *


  Can't wait to see this Build finished....


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 DAM MINI!! SICK WORK MAIN


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHERES THE CADI WAGON ***********


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 23 2009, 03:28 PM~13363572
> *IN THE LINE UP ! ITS ALREADY AT THE RESIN COMPANY !  </span>*


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 23 2009, 02:30 PM~13363589
> *IN THE  LINE  UP !    ITS  ALREADY  AT  THE  RESIN  COMPANY  !
> *


 :uh: MY BIG BODY WAGON?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 23 2009, 03:31 PM~13363596
> *:uh: MY BIG BODY WAGON?
> *


 :biggrin: YUP ! THANKS !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 23 2009, 02:32 PM~13363606
> *:biggrin: YUP  !  THANKS  !
> *


PICS OR DID NOT HAPPEN HOMIE..SHOULD HAVE LET ME KNOW BEEN WAITING PATIENTLY FOR IT


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 23 2009, 03:34 PM~13363614
> *PICS OR DID NOT HAPPEN HOMIE..SHOULD HAVE LET ME KNOW BEEN WAITING PATIENTLY FOR IT
> *


***** YOU BARELY SENT THE ALTERNOMAD LIKE A MONTH AGO FOOL ! I HAD THE RESIN BIG BODY SINCE 4TH OF JULY ! NOW WHATS UP ! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 23 2009, 02:39 PM~13363653
> ******    YOU  BARELY  SENT THE  ALTERNOMAD  LIKE  A  MONTH  AGO  FOOL !  I  HAD THE  RESIN  BIG BODY  SINCE  4TH  OF  JULY !  NOW  WHATS  UP !  :biggrin:
> *


LICK MY NUTS DAVID YOU CAN HAVE YOUR ROCKS BACK TO FUCKER


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*OLD PICS CAMERA WAS DEAD THE DAY I PACK IT UP AND SENT IT OFF TO CALI ! ITS IN LINE FOR 2009 ! SO KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR IT ! *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 23 2009, 03:43 PM~13363688
> *LICK MY NUTS DAVID YOU CAN HAVE YOUR ROCKS BACK TO FUCKER
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 23 2009, 02:49 PM~13363757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 23 2009, 02:44 PM~13363692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*I'M GOING TO COMPLETE THIS FWD CADDY BUILD THEN TEND TO MY CUSTOMERS PROJECTS !*


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey david
I think you maybe over extend yourself a little bit as far as the amount of work you take on . so it may take you little longer to get the work you do back out the door . but you do deliver what you promise.
:thumbsup: from a very satisfied customer who probably drove you nuts !!!!
how many times did you want to :twak: :twak: :twak: me !!!!! :biggrin: 
maybe I better not ask cause I'm not sure I want to know the answer.
thanks again homie !!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

David no problem I am in no hurry!!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

same here mini in no hurry bro take ur time


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I SEE SOME BAD ASS RIDES IN THE FUTURE...THANX FOR SHARING THE PICS WITH US ALL MINI! THATS WAY COOL BRO!
:thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

man you know you anint got to worry about me homeboy....handle your biz


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

can u post pic or pm me pic of a close up of the fleetline rearend where/how shocks mount ?

thanx


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

FIRST ROUND OF CUSTOMER WORK IS UNDER WAY ! 


THIS LINCOIN HERE IS FOR 85 BIARITTZ ! IT IS BEING FITTED OUT TO A STREET CAR ! 

PROJECT LIST BY REQUEST :

MAKE INTERIOR FIT 

SIZE UP THE CHASSIE

ADD ENGINE BAY 

THIS WILL HAVE NO BODY WORK SO 85 BIARITTZ CAN SEE HOW AND WHERE THINGS ARE CUT ! IT'S MORE OF A BUILDING TOOL FOR HIM TO FOLLOW SO HE CAN START DOING MORE MODIFIED BUILDING HIM SELF !


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Are you using the T-Bird interior/chassis? I was gonna try that kitbash if I ever ended up with an LSC but never quite got it together.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

hmm.... i wouldnt mind striping mine back down from drag car status......


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey David is this right you build Modelcars 
for Modelcas builders !??
:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 1 2009, 04:13 PM~13455771
> *FIRST ROUND OF  CUSTOMER  WORK  IS  UNDER  WAY !
> THIS  LINCOIN HERE  IS  FOR  85 BIARITTZ ! IT IS  BEING  FITTED  OUT  TO  A  STREET  CAR  !
> 
> ...



Thanks David for all your help!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

well the Linc is done being modded out ! Here are the finial mod pics before its packaged up and sent off to 85 BIARITTZ!



















































mod list ! 

shorten chassie 
narrow interior 
graft in engine bay 
add chassie holder 
removed exhaust mounts from lower rocker panels ! 

Goal ! to turn a drag class car into a Frist class street car ! 

time to move on to the next customer ! * LINC ! *


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 3 2009, 01:05 AM~13472309
> *well  the  Linc  is  done  being  modded  out !    Here  are  the  finial  mod  pics  before  its  packaged  up  and  sent  off  to  85 BIARITTZ!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 2 2009, 11:05 PM~13472309
> *well  the  Linc  is  done  being  modded  out !    Here  are  the  finial  mod  pics  before  its  packaged  up  and  sent  off  to  85 BIARITTZ!
> 
> 
> ...


pic???


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats bad ass!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*I GOT TO GET TO BENCH TODAY ! HERES WHAT HAPPENED !*


















































IT DON'T LOOK LIKE MUCH BUT IT HAS A NEW WINDSHEILD AREA , PLASTIC HOOD , THE KIT GLASS AND INTERIOR ITEMS ALL FIT NICE !THE UPPER FENDERS NEED SOME BODY WORK ! SO NOW IT HEADS INTO A BATH FOR A FEW DAYS !


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 2 2009, 11:05 PM~13472309
> *well  the  Linc  is  done  being  modded  out !    Here  are  the  finial  mod  pics  before  its  packaged  up  and  sent  off  to  85 BIARITTZ!
> 
> 
> ...


 i have something like that in the making too.

what do use for a donor car? a thunderbird ? revell, amt ??? 

whats the easyest way to fit :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

NICE!!! ITS GOOD TO SEE YOU PUTTIN IN WORK AGAIN! AND THATS A NICE NEW CRIB, AND MODEL ROOM.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Aug 13 2009, 01:45 PM~14758072
> *i have something like that in the making too.
> 
> what do use for a donor car? a thunderbird ? revell, amt ???
> ...



YUP REVELL QUICK BUILDER 87 THUNDER BIRD !YOU HAVE TO SHORTEN THE CHASSIE, NARROW THE INTERIOR BUCKET AND REWORK THE BACK SEAT ! THEN CUT UP THE FRONT ENGINE BAY AND SAND THE SIDE WALLS DOWN TO FIT INBETWEEN THE FENDERS !

ITS A LOT OF TEST FITTING BUT WORTH THE WORK TO GET A CLEAN STREET LINC !


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 13 2009, 11:30 AM~14757933
> *I  GOT  TO  GET    TO  BENCH  TODAY  !  HERES  WHAT  HAPPENED  !
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: im stoked! lookin great! thanks again! :cheesy:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 13 2009, 11:56 AM~14758171
> *YUP  REVELL  QUICK  BUILDER  87  THUNDER BIRD  !YOU HAVE  TO  SHORTEN THE CHASSIE,  NARROW  THE  INTERIOR  BUCKET  AND  REWORK  THE  BACK  SEAT !  THEN  CUT  UP  THE  FRONT ENGINE  BAY  AND  SAND  THE  SIDE WALLS  DOWN  TO  FIT  INBETWEEN  THE  FENDERS  !
> 
> ITS A  LOT  OF TEST  FITTING  BUT  WORTH THE  WORK  TO  GET  A  CLEAN  STREET  LINC !
> *


thank you for info´s mini


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 13 2009, 08:30 PM~14757933
> *I  GOT  TO  GET    TO  BENCH  TODAY  !  HERES   WHAT   HAPPENED  !
> 
> 
> ...



Great work here i really like these 2 doors  

That Impala interior is the best for the 2door convertible  

Do you use a fleetwood dash too? uffin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

GOOD TO SEE YOU BACK AT THE BENCH ***********!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 13 2009, 07:08 PM~14761164
> *GOOD TO SEE YOU BACK AT THE BENCH ***********!
> *



X-2!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 13 2009, 01:08 PM~14761164
> *GOOD TO SEE YOU BACK AT THE BENCH ***********!
> *


x-2 :biggrin:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 13 2009, 04:08 PM~14761164
> *GOOD TO SEE YOU BACK AT THE BENCH ***********!
> *


X100000000000000 I know it's hard to find free time with kidds. keep it up homie.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

HEY THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS ! YEA ITS BEEN WAY BESY HERE ! THE MOVE THE TWINS , THE WILD ASS MASON I AM RAISING LOL ! BUT GOOD NEWS BE IS THAT HE STARTS SCHOOL ON THE 18TH AND THEY GO ALL DAY ! SO THATS SOME OPEN BENCH CAUSE I WON'T HAVE TO KEEP HIM OFF THE TWINS ! SO MAYBE WITH ANY LUCK THEY WILL TACK LONGER NAPS WITH HIM OUT OF THE HOUSE AND I WILL MAKE IT BACK TO THE BENCH ON A DAILY LIKE I USE TO !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

AWW SHIT. GLAD TO SEE YOU BACK AT THE BENCH BUILDING. THAT LOOKS REAL NICE!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Looking good David. good to see you back at the bench.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 13 2009, 11:30 AM~14757933
> *I  GOT  TO  GET    TO  BENCH  TODAY  !  HERES  WHAT  HAPPENED  !
> 
> 
> ...


Good idea swapping the windshield area...I noticed that the original version is way to beefy.
Can't wait to see this one finished!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 14 2009, 12:57 AM~14765760
> *Good idea swapping the windshield area...I noticed that the original version is way to beefy.
> Can't wait to see this one finished!
> *



With this style you get to use the kit windshelid, the strong hold of every thing as 1 unit instead of just cutting the cowl area off and trying to glue it in place ! 

I came with this idea when i did my FWD CADDY ! If your not affraid to cut into your kit and do the change over you'll be much happier in the out come ! IT FITS BETTER , LOOKS BETTER , AND IS MORE DURABLE !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*NOW EVERYTHING IS IS TEST FITTED ! FROM THE FRONT GRILL TO THE 5TH WHEEL ! I GOT THE WHOLE PROJECT TEST FITTED READY FOR THE BATH AND THE OFF TO BODY WORK ! *</span>


























































*SOME STRONG INTEREST POINTS I HAD ON FITMENT ! *

I TOOK THE BETO BOOT AND CUT THE LOWER INTERIOR PANLES OFF AND GLUED THEM TO THE 2DR PANELS I MADE ! THIS WILL BE EASY TO GET THE CORRECT LOOK AND A NICER FIT AND I'LL BE ABLE TO ADD AN ARM REST TO THE REAR SO IT LOOKS NICE WHEN THE TOP'S OFF .










































I HAD IDEAS ROLLIN IN THE HEAD WHEN I STARTED THE 5TH WHEEL ! SO I USED THEM ! 

I NOTICED THAT THE BETO 5TH WHEEL BUCKET WAS THICK AND A LITTLE TO WIDE , AND THE 5TH WHEEL WAS A SEPARTE ITEM SO I USED THAT TO MY ADVANTAGE ! I TRIMMED THE BUCKET DOWN TO MATCH THE BUMPER , THEN HOLLOWED IT ! I NOTICE THE BACK UP LIGHTS WERE ALMOST GONE AND NOT EVEN AND YOU COULDN'T SEE A PLATE HOLDER SO AFTER HOLLOWING OUT THE BUCKET I DRILLED HOLES TO FIT REAL CLEAR BACK UP'S AND A PLATE HOLDER FROM A DONK CADDY KIT ! THEN MADE THE 5TH WHEEL FIT AN 1109 RIM WITH OUT AND OUTTER RING AND TRIM THEM BOTH TO FIT IN TO THE BUCK AND BETWEEN THE BUMPER .


































THEN I DIDNT GET PICS YET OF THIS CAUSE THE CAMERA DIED BUT I HOLLOWED OUT THE FRONT BUMPER SO THE CHASSIE WILL FIT IN THERE AS IT DOES WITH THE IMPALA/CAPRICE KITS AND TRIMMED OFF THE REAR TO LOOK LIKE THE BUMPER SHOCK AND FRAME HORNS MOUNT TO THE REAR BUMPER LIKE ON THE REAL CADDY ! 

I'LL GET PICS LATER ! I NEED TO RUN TO PARTS AMERICA TO GET SOME BLEACH WHITE AND GET THIS BABY SOAKING !


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

LOOKING GOOD MINI!! I NEED TO GET ME ONE SOME DAY.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

lukin good min nice to see you back at the bench even for just a lil bit


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Aug 14 2009, 01:08 PM~14769309
> *lukin good min nice to see you back at the bench even for just a lil bit
> *


WELL HOPE FULLY I GET TO HIT DAILY ! I GOT 3 MORE CADDIES TO PREP AND 2 IMPALAS TO HINGE UP ! THEN I AM ONLY WORKING FOR MY-SELF AND THE RESIN FAMILY !


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:0 amasing work! thanks again! :cheesy:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 13 2009, 11:07 PM~14764537
> *Looking good David. good to see you back at the bench.
> *


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

This build is GREAT  

Thanks for sharing how to make a masterpiece out of it


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

wow, topnotch work bro!! this looks very realistic and the interior tub looks like it should nice job, and good to see you back at the table..


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Excellent work!!! Great to have you back at the bench, it's nice to view your talents that you apply to your builds.


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

God dizzam man, you,trendsetta 68, biggs & a lot of you guy's are building some bad ass model. I don't know if I can keep up. But anyway loving all the work keep it up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WELL HERE'S THE LASTEST BENCH UPDATE ! 

I GOT LINC'S DROP TOP IN THE BATH ! 


















AND I GOT HIS 4DR ALL CLEANED OF FLASH ! STILL GOING TO INTERCHANGE THE ROOF WITH A PLASTIC SECTION FROM HIS DONOR KIT !










AND THEN ALL THE GUYS DOING THE ELCO BUILD OFF I STARTED GETTING SOME IDEAS SO I DID SOME CUTTIN 

TURE GN ELCO ! 


















GOING TO MAKE THIS 1 ALL FACTORY LOOKING AS IF IT WERE REALLY SOLD THIS WAY !  

I GOT ANOTHER IDEA WHILE TAKING ON THIS PROJECT ! AS SOON AS I GET SOME THINGS TOGETHER I'LL POST A FEW PICS OF IT ALSO!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*REGMIABO !*

JUST THOUGHT OF A WAY TO SAVE A DONOR KIT ! 










































STILL NEEDS TO BE CUT UP !










AND THIS IS JUST TO SEE WHAT IT WOULD LOOK LIKE LOCKED UP !










I'LL GET TO THIS LATER ! I JUST NEED A BRAKE FROM SHAVING RESIN AND I HAD IDEAS ROLLIN IN MY HEAD ! :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 14 2009, 11:21 AM~14768854
> *NOW  EVERYTHING  IS  IS  TEST FITTED !  FROM  THE  FRONT  GRILL  TO  THE  5TH  WHEEL !  I  GOT  THE  WHOLE  PROJECT  TEST  FITTED  READY  FOR  THE  BATH  AND  THE  OFF  TO  BODY  WORK  !  </span>
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THIS ONE!! I WANT ONE FOR MY DISPLAY CASE


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 19 2009, 11:43 AM~14816957
> *
> TURE  GN  ELCO  !
> 
> ...


I like this idea!! Looks good mini!!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

WICKED!!! lovin this topic all over again!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 19 2009, 02:30 PM~14817514
> *REGMIABO !
> 
> JUST  THOUGHT  OF  A  WAY  TO  SAVE  A  DONOR  KIT  !
> ...



Hell yeah thats sweet!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

x2 a mind of a madman!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> *REGMIABO !*
> 
> JUST THOUGHT OF A WAY TO SAVE A DONOR KIT !
> 
> ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Now that's a brilliant mind!


great Ideas Mini!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

damn mini i like your stuff, spezially that buick with el camino front, looks like a malibu !! Great Idea !


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: that rag fleetwood is gonna be so badass :yes:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

damn dave i see u been busy bro its about time :biggrin: glad to see u do sumthin. like them prjects homie sick homie sick


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Glad to see you back at the bench Mini!!!! Now I have more learning to do!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 14 2009, 12:21 PM~14768854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ok so the pics from above are after the frist wash and i started test fitting ! I got to put in a strong 3 hrs of bench work time in today and chose the interior area as my focus point today ! Heres the shots from todays work and if you look back at the pics above you'll see i put in a alot of work to make the interior look clean and more detailed ! 


























































































I got some more 2dr panels for my personal project that i plan to build up tp be more detailed then just using the Alter Nomad panels ! Really happy with this project and i hope LINC will be also ! I got a few more areas to tackle then it's done !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Also pop the trunk open and hinged it for him as a surprise ! Hope you like it LINC ! 


































Now to fill in the pin holes and blend in the windsheild frame project !


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice work mini


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

VERY NICE!!! I'M ALMOST TO THAT POINT MYSELF. DONT KNOW IF IM GONNA OPEN THE TRUNK THOUGH. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:0 HOLY FUCK!!!! nice work Mini!!! YES Im stoked! Super happy with what you have done!! I cant wait to get my hands on these cars!!! 

Thanks again!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

It looks Great.....


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

very clean brotha, nice work


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Absolutely fabulous! That's a master piece & a work of art!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

MAN i want one of those caddies!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks for the comments brothers ~ Feels real good and relaxing to get to set down at bench ~ 

Now i'm looking things over i am goiong to try and make a caddy look alike dash ! It probley wont be exact but it will look better the impala dash ! I got an extra dash if things dont look right so i'm going to do my own verison and see what happens ! I'll see you guys sometime tommrow ! Later Brothers !


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 16 2009, 04:11 PM~15101641
> *MAN i want one of those caddies!!!
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 16 2009, 12:54 PM~15099364
> *Ok  so  the  pics  from  above  are  after  the  frist  wash  and  i  started  test  fitting  !  I  got  to  put  in  a  strong  3  hrs  of  bench  work  time  in today  and  chose  the    interior  area  as  my  focus  point  today !  Heres  the  shots  from  todays  work  and  if  you  look  back  at the  pics  above  you'll  see  i  put  in  a  alot  of  work  to  make the  interior  look  clean  and  more  detailed !
> 
> 
> ...



Good job man!! Now I can see whay needs to be done to the interior!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Heres my version of a better lookin dash for the caddy ! 


















































STill need to add a few detail items but got to think of a way to add them and stay close to a factory lookin dash !


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

NICE WORK HOMIE


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Sep 17 2009, 04:14 PM~15109321
> *NICE WORK HOMIE
> *


X2


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

TERRIFIC WORK, MINI. WELL DONE AS EXPECTED.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 17 2009, 10:12 PM~15109304
> *Heres  my  version  of  a  better  lookin  dash  for  the  caddy !
> 
> 
> ...



Thats looking real good flat on top with the curve under the dash ...


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

F&#K MINI THAT SICK!!!!!!! I LOVE IT. WHAT COLOR ARE YOU GOING ON IT?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

nice ass work on the dash bro..lookin hella sick for real.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 17 2009, 06:25 PM~15112023
> *nice ass work on the dash bro..lookin hella sick for real.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2, BADASSWORK THERE ON THE CADDY


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks guys for the feed back ! I need to try and find a way to add the ac/heater vents and a radio/control nob set in the dash !


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Sep 17 2009, 09:50 PM~15112943
> *X2, BADASSWORK THERE ON THE CADDY
> *


X 3 !!! super work on that masterpiece !!!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

your putting in alot of good hard work on this car! Thanks again Mini! you have gone far beyond what i had expected! Looks fantastic! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Sep 17 2009, 10:52 PM~15113742
> *your putting in  alot of good hard work on this car! Thanks again Mini! you have gone far beyond what i had expected!  Looks fantastic!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I got to see it today, you'll be very happy Linc.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

sup fat boy :biggrin: dude that caddy is sweet i got my shit together .now time to increase my invatory :biggrin: wucha got fo me *****


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 17 2009, 09:07 PM~15114029
> *I got to see it today, you'll be very happy Linc.
> *


i already am! i have some things from mini already, and the pics never do his stuff justice!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice work on the dashboard! Looks much better! The original dash doesn't even look good. It's flat all the way without the bend. Also the ends don't run all the way from the left to the right. Gonna redo mine as well. I think I figured out a way to copy all the details I will let you know if it works or not.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 18 2009, 02:42 AM~15116009
> *Nice work on the dashboard! Looks much better! The original dash doesn't even look good. It's flat all the way without the bend. Also the ends don't run all the way from the left to the right. Gonna redo mine as well. I think I figured out a way to copy all the details I will let you know if it works or not.
> *



Yea this morning i am going to cut up another Impala dash for the radio area and then cut away the area in the dash and try to set in ! If that don't work I'll just make an area set in for the radio and link can add some of Kriby's or Rollinoldskool radio decals ! 

The vents and the radio areas need to be in the dash i believe , even if not detailed tured to a kit it will look better then just a flat dash !

So i was thinking that if i dremel out the vent items and opened up a radio area that at least LINC could black them in and it gives the impression that the vents are in the dash ! * NOT EXACT BUT BUILDABLE TO A HOBBIEST :biggrin: !*

Not knocking LINC at all but he's a good builder and seeks out to have a kit worthy of his $100.00 buy from BETO and look the part of a nice build ! I'm going this far with kit cause of the time he has allow me to work on it, and the fact that he has not been on my back about the project . HE'S NOT A MR. BIGGS BUILDER THAT IS 1 OF THE BEST BUT I AM TRYING TO GET HIM SOMETHING CLOSE AND BUILDABLE TO BELIVE THAT HE IS ! And LINC understands that ! 

As LINC said up top that i have done more then he asked , HE'LL I DID MORE ON THIS THEN MY OWN 2 BIG BODY PROJECTS LOL ! 

The 4dr wont be as intense ! I'll try to do the caddy dash thang and the windshield swap ! Everything else pretty much is cool ! The drop top has more interior problems and is more seen then the 4dr so that's a reason in it self to focus on updating the details ! 

OH FRED ! I am doing the same for your project also brother !


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

caddy lookin clean mini keep up the great work


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

hno: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK NOW UNDERSTAND THIS IS IN ROUGH FORUM UNDER FIRST PRIMER ! I DONE NOTICE SOME THINGS ARE A LITTLE UNEVEN. I'M GOING TO LET THE PRIMER SET UP AND BLOCK THE DASH OUT LATER BUT TOOK SOME PIC'S TO SEE WHAT YOU GUYS THINK SO FAR ! 










































































THEN JUST SOME RANDOM OTHERS SHOTS ! 










































LIKE I SAID IT NEEDS TO BE SANDED AND REWORKED A LITTLE MORE BUT GOING OFF PICS OF THE ROYAL FLUSH CADDY THE DASH IS CLOSE !


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Good to see you back at the bench David!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 18 2009, 05:54 PM~15120726
> *Good to see you back at the bench David!
> *



Fab work is looking real good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Really nice work on that dash


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

looks amazing! nice work!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

CAST THAT BITCH!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 18 2009, 09:56 PM~15123192
> *CAST THAT BITCH!
> *


Don't have time nor the items i need to do it ! I have had this project for more then 8 months ! Its need to be finished and return ASAP ! I got enough items to make a few more for the other 4 BIG BODY projects i got in the shop ! Its an easy mod to do so i'll just do them 1 at a time ! NOT CORRECT BUT LOOK GOOD !


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

NOW I GOTTA DO THAT TOO! :uh: :biggrin: VERY NICE BRO! :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 18 2009, 10:26 PM~15123453
> *NOW I GOTTA DO THAT TOO! :uh:  :biggrin: VERY NICE BRO! :thumbsup:
> *



I looked at pics from eBay , and the POST YOUR RIDE section on here ! seen some good pics of the dash ! Then i took out my Low Rider mag with "Eazy's" Royal Flush drop caddy that TOPO built and that dash look smooth simple and clean so i got some ideas then just did my own thing with it !


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

dang david that shit look hella nice


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

THAT DASH IS VERY REAL......   

I made a 4 spoke Caddy style steering wheel from the 2 spoke Impala one 



R


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

real good work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## curbside (Apr 16, 2009)

WOW..!!!..good job.. :0


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

with all detail going into this dont neglect trunk area. scratchbuild it to look original instead of just glueing a strip of styrene for lip.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Sep 19 2009, 01:28 PM~15127318
> *with all detail going into this dont neglect trunk area. scratchbuild it to look original instead of just glueing a strip of styrene for lip.
> 
> 
> ...


I WAS GOING TO TRY THAT ON MINE, GOT ANY IN PROGRESS PICS OF DOING YOURS?


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 18 2009, 02:40 PM~15120575
> *OK  NOW  UNDERSTAND  THIS IS  IN  ROUGH  FORUM  UNDER  FIRST  PRIMER ! I  DONE  NOTICE  SOME  THINGS  ARE  A LITTLE  UNEVEN. I'M  GOING  TO  LET THE  PRIMER  SET UP  AND  BLOCK  THE  DASH  OUT  LATER  BUT  TOOK  SOME  PIC'S  TO  SEE  WHAT YOU  GUYS  THINK  SO  FAR !
> 
> 
> ...


Interior looks awsome Mini.................


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya bro that dash is lookin better and better each time ya post more pics, lookin damn good bro.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 20 2009, 12:34 AM~15130485
> *hellz ya bro that dash is lookin better and better each time ya post more pics, lookin damn good bro.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X 2 !


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

one of the masters+ one of texas's best cars= distruction coming soon :yes: :yes: hno:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

DASH LOOKS GOOD DAVID.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 19 2009, 09:55 AM~15125846
> *THAT DASH IS VERY REAL......
> 
> I made a 4 spoke Caddy style steering wheel from the 2 spoke Impala one
> ...



Yea thats the next interior item i plan to do !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Sep 19 2009, 03:28 PM~15127318
> *with all detail going into this dont neglect trunk area. scratchbuild it to look original instead of just glueing a strip of styrene for lip.
> 
> 
> ...


Yea Ray I was going to add the seal lip to the trunk ! I already got the deck lid started . Just was putting more time and detail in the interior to be better lookin for a drop top ! 

I always like Purple Rain Ray ! That was a sick build bro !


----------



## 87regal_n_cali (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 20 2009, 12:33 PM~15132946
> *Yea  thats  the  next    interior  item    i  plan  to  do !
> *


thats very nice right there


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WELL I FINIAL GOT THE BODY WORK TOGETHER AND IN FIRST STAGE OF PRIMER TO SEE WHERE IT NEEDS WORK ! IT LOOKS REALLY CLEAN SO NOE JUST LET THIS PRIMER CURE , THEN WET SAND AND REPRIME AND SHOULD BE READY TO SEND HOME ! 










































NOW WITH THE UP TOP ! 


















































I HAD A DEAL WORKED WITH LINC WHERE I WAS GOING TO GET TO KEEP THE UP TOP BUT I HAVE TO SAY IT LOOKS REALLY GOOD ON THE CAR ! SO IF HE WANTS TO KEEP IT THEN ITS HIS ! IF NOT I'M GOING TO DO ANOTHER DROP TOP CAPRICE ! :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

FREAKIN' BAD ASS HOMIE......


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

fuck ya bro that shit is lookin damn good..nice ass work as always bro... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

DAMN THATS CLEAN!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

This topic inspires us all to build more!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

looks way better with the top off in my opinion! you can keep the top Mini! Im not going back on our deal! I told you that you can have the top, and i stand by that! Its all yours! 


Fantastic work on this car! I cant wait to see it in person! Alot of time spent in detail and i appriciate all the time ytou have put into this car for me! 

thanks so much! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Sep 24 2009, 01:31 PM~15174585
> *looks way better with the top off in my opinion!  you can keep the top Mini! Im not going back on our deal!  I told you  that you can have the top, and i stand by that! Its all yours!
> Fantastic work on this car! I cant wait to see it in person!  Alot of time spent in detail and i appriciate all the time ytou have put into this car for me!
> 
> ...



NOW THE 4DR WONT BE AS WORKED AS THIS IS CAUSE ITS NOT ALL IN THE OPEN ! I PLAN TO DO 2 MORE CADDY DASHES AND LITTLE BODY DETAILS LIKE FILLER LINES AND NEW DOOR LINES AND POP THE TRUNK ! FLIP THE FRONT WINDSHEILD AREA TO PLASTIC AND MAKE THE IMPALA GLASS WORK WITH THE CADDY ! BUT OTHER THEN THAT ITS NOT GOING TO BE AS DETAILED AS THE DROP ! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Clean job Mini!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THANKS J !


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

good job mini

what do you plan to do with the front and rear lights?

on that resin body its not the realistic ones... do you modify them ??

someone ever build realistics lights on a model bigbody?


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

That Caddy is one of my favorits

And you make it work......


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks guys ! It fells real good to be puttin in work on the bench !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks really good David


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

damn that caddy came out really nice bro. i like the whole thing its like lowandbeyond said u inspire them to build. and its true seeing that caddy really motivates me to build more. thats why ur my cherrio  but all in respect bro just keep doin what u do best bro


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Sep 24 2009, 01:34 PM~15175595
> *good job mini
> 
> what do you plan to do with the front and rear lights?
> ...


You mean the missing the headlight cover or the overall shape?


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

hey jev

i mean the overal shape... :cheesy:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THE SHAPE DOESNT SEEM TOO FAR OFF TO ME. BUT THE LENS SHOULD BE FLUSH WITH THE BODY. I'M GONNA TRY TO DO THAT TO THE ONE I'M DOING. 











:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

looks close to me !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

^ The 2 door Homies Edition


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Sep 25 2009, 05:14 AM~15182312
> *hey jev
> 
> i mean the overal shape... :cheesy:
> *


They look pretty good to me. With the right type lens it should look like the original. Overall I was not impressed by the 2 door convertible resin model although I must say that Mini created a very clean version.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 24 2009, 01:32 PM~15174080
> *WELL  I  FINIAL  GOT    THE  BODY  WORK TOGETHER  AND  IN  FIRST  STAGE  OF  PRIMER  TO  SEE  WHERE  IT  NEEDS  WORK !  IT  LOOKS  REALLY  CLEAN  SO  NOE  JUST  LET  THIS  PRIMER  CURE  , THEN  WET  SAND  AND  REPRIME AND  SHOULD BE  READY  TO SEND  HOME  !
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 top notch work mini


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I got started today on Lincs 4 dr caddy ! i swapped out the roof ! the resin roof is a bit wider then the plastic Impala roof so i made a few changes ! I got a hold of LINC and he said do it up as if i were going to build it so i went after it with ideas that popped up as i went along ! 

I'm calling this MINI EXECUTIVE EDITION ! 


















































I got to do some more fit ment for the rear door glass and rear window ! Hinge the hood , and then the body work to fix the roof swap and the million pin holes ! 

*BUTS THATS ALL I CAN DO FOR THIS WEEK ! I GOT TO GET READY FOR WORK ! BUT NEXT WEEK I WILL BE ABLE TO WRAP THIS UP ! *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

very nice work!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

looks good so far!! Keep up the great work!! I cant wait to get my hands on the big bodies and the bu!! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Oct 9 2009, 03:15 PM~15312988
> *looks good so far!! Keep up the great work!! I cant wait to get my hands on the big bodies and the bu!! :biggrin:
> *


jUST WANTED TO GET THESE DONE AND OUT OF THE WAY BEFORE I TWEAK THE BOO ! I WANT TO FIX SOME AREAS ON THE ROOF OF THE BOO IS WHY A NEED REGAL BODIES :biggrin: ! SO I'M GOING TO SEND THE CADDIES AND THEN THE BOO WHEN IT IS STRIGHT AND READY TO BE BUILT !  HOPE YOUR COOL WITH THAT !


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 9 2009, 01:19 PM~15313025
> *jUST  WANTED  TO GET  THESE  DONE  AND  OUT  OF  THE  WAY  BEFORE  I  TWEAK THE  BOO !  I  WANT  TO  FIX  SOME  AREAS  ON  THE  ROOF  OF  THE  BOO  IS  WHY  A  NEED  REGAL  BODIES  :biggrin: !  SO  I'M  GOING  TO  SEND THE  CADDIES  AND  THEN  THE  BOO  WHEN  IT  IS  STRIGHT  AND  READY  TO  BE  BUILT !    HOPE YOUR  COOL  WITH THAT  !
> *



sounds good to me! :biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

caddys looking killer dave. liking that drop top :biggrin:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice DAVID :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

So i went to add mud to Linc's 4dr then relized i hadn't gave it the blue bath so i set it in the bath and pulled out my 90ed hearse project and used the mud i had mixed up for the 4dr so it wouldn't go to waste ! I did some filling and building up then sanded it a rough in and then started to block it out ! Camera was dead so no pics of that but here it is after blocking it and then the start of the details ! 



















































I dont like the rear bumper ! I'm going to cut into the bumper and add the plate behind the molding ! 

I have to let Linc's 4dr soak for 2 day then all get back to that and finish it up !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Love this topic. Makes me wanna chop shit up tho, then i realize im not as good. Haha


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

heres those pics we talked bout


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thats a long ass ride right there !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn. Ud have to start with a limo and add a top!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good mini


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WELL AS SEEN IN MY SCHOOL TOPIC I GOT LINC'S 4DR WASHED HINGED AND READY TO SLING SOME MUD TO FIX A FEW CUTS AND A MILLION PIN HOLES BUT THE WIFE IS HOME TODAY AND TOMORROW SO I PULLED OUT THE HEARSE FOR A HOW-TO AND JUST KEPT WORK ING ON IT ! 

I GOT THE INTERIOR BUCKET STARTED , THE REAR DOOR CUT , THE CHASSIS SHAVED AND FITTING IN ALONG WITH A FEW TRICKS TO GET IT ALL TO SCREW TOGETHER LIKE THE KIT COMES FROM REVELL ! 

ALSO GOT THE MOLDINGS ON AND READY TO PUT IN 2ND STAGE PRIMER ! THE REAR DOOR STILL NEED WORK BEFORE I CAN FINISH UP THE MOLDINGS AND HINGE IT BUT THIS IS WHAT I GOT DONE THIS AFTERNOON ! 


















































































WELL OTHER THEN THE TIME SPENT ON THE 2 NEW SCHOOL ITEMS IT FELT GOOD TO BE ADDING TO THIS TO MAKE IT ACTUALLY LOOKING LIKE A BUILD WORTH WANTING TO COMPLETE ! 

NOW I NEED A CASKET TO FINISH THE FLOOR AND TO CARRY IN BACK ! :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

dont forget the driprail molding over the back door.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 22 2009, 01:38 AM~15431113
> *dont forget the driprail molding over the back door.....
> *


*DIPSHIT CAN YOU READ ?????*

I STATED THAT THE REAR DOOR STILL NEEDS ALITTLE WORK BEFORE ADDING MOLDINGS ! :uh:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

on the body dickhead.... heres a pic....


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good mini cant wait to see it done


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 22 2009, 01:40 AM~15431130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAN I NEED TO GET A COMPUTER THAT TYPES IN BREAL ! THE REAR DOOR AEAR STILL NEEDS WORK BEFORE MOLDINGS AND HINGING ! 

FUCK CAN YOU READ THIS ?

CROSSEYED GUIDE FOR DIPSHITS !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 21 2009, 11:47 PM~15431191
> *MAN I  NEED  TO  GET  A  COMPUTER  THAT  TYPES  IN  BREAL !  THE  REAR  DOOR  AEAR  STILL NEEDS  WORK  BEFORE  MOLDINGS  AND  HINGING  !
> 
> FUCK  CAN YOU  READ THIS  ?
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: @ the Helen Keller


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Was able to get this project back in primer ! Heres where its at now ! This will be it for a while i got to get Linc's 4dr finished next week so i just wanted to leave it like this tell next year or when ever i get my customers finish ! 


























































































i need to reset to the 2 other rear belt line moldings ! the are turned up just a tad! 

But i got it alot further then i thought i would this so now its placed back in the box till i get someother shit wrap up !


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good mini keep up the great work always good seein progress comin from u


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

hell ya man looks good


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

this hearse is sick! nice work!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

those doors are dead on dave.... real nice job...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Oct 23 2009, 07:22 PM~15449047
> *those doors are dead on dave.... real nice job...
> *



NOW I NEED THEM PARLOR BARS AND A CASKET ! i WAS GOING TO TRACE A SET IN PLASTIC AND BUILD THEM UP TO A 3D LOOK OF THE REAL ONES !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

I Hav. A set of Johan bars we could cast I need a few sets myself


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Awesome work!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Oct 23 2009, 08:47 PM~15449786
> *I Hav. A set of Johan bars we could cast I need a few sets myself
> *


NO RUBBER MOLD, NO RESIN , NO CASH ! SO WE CAN PRETTY MUCH FORGET THAT ! :angry:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 23 2009, 07:11 PM~15449982
> *NO  RUBBER MOLD,  NO  RESIN ,  NO  CASH  !  SO  WE  CAN  PRETTY  MUCH  FORGET  THAT  ! :angry:
> *


pm sent...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 23 2009, 07:11 PM~15449982
> *NO  RUBBER MOLD,  NO  RESIN ,  NO  CASH  !  SO  WE  CAN  PRETTY  MUCH  FORGET  THAT  ! :angry:
> *


time to sell some shit............whatcha got? Lol


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

THAT MOTHER FUCKER IS BAD!!!!!!!  :worship:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Oct 23 2009, 09:31 PM~15450153
> *THAT MOTHER FUCKER IS BAD!!!!!!!   :worship:
> *



I NEED ANOTHER ROOF SO I CAN DO MY LS MONTE HEARSE :biggrin: !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

That hurst is looking real nice Mini. :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 23 2009, 09:39 PM~15450230
> *That hurst is looking real nice Mini.  :0
> *


IT AN'T HALF AS NICE AS YOUR 55 ! THAT BUILD IS CRUSHING SHIT !


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 23 2009, 07:39 PM~15450229
> *I  NEED  ANOTHER  ROOF  SO  I  CAN  DO  MY  LS  MONTE  HEARSE  :biggrin: !
> *


I got a extra Monte body if you need it


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Oct 23 2009, 09:45 PM~15450268
> *I got a extra Monte body if you need it
> *


NAW I WAS BULLSHIT ! I HAVE A GANG OF MONTES , I WOULD NEED THE HEARSE ROOF BUT THAT IDEA JUST POPPED UP RIGHT NOW ! BUT THAT MIGHT HAVE MADE A COOL LOOKIN HREASE !


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 23 2009, 04:58 PM~15448864
> *Was  able  to  get this  project  back  in  primer  !  Heres  where  its  at  now !    This  will be  it  for  a  while    i got to  get  Linc's  4dr  finished  next  week    so  i  just  wanted  to  leave  it  like this  tell  next  year  or  when  ever  i get  my  customers  finish !
> 
> 
> ...


But really brother you need to cast this caddi. I'd buy 2 maybe 3


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

this hearse is one of those projects that send you right back to the drawing board tryin to figure "how can i top this".....then you realize you can't so you just keep doin what you do....great work as usual mini :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well i got a few hours to put in on the bench today so i started the body work on the MINI EDITION CADDY for LINC ! Its now in first primer ! a ton of pin holes showed up so now its on its way to get a second spread of mud ! 


















































Got to let this primer set up for a few hours then i'll be back on it to fill in about 50 pin holes ! LOL! 

It still needs a littl more work but its coming along !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That looks gangsta!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

i like that vert caddy in the background and the bigbody looks good also


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 27 2009, 09:11 PM~15486223
> *i like that vert caddy in the background and the bigbody looks good also
> *


The drop was started project i picked on here from my wanted ad ! 

it was started with a paint job that needed some help and was almost a complete kit so instead of parting it out i'm going to finish it out ! 


It was already a drop top project i added the top and boot and strip that shit ass paint and primer off and started with a bare slate ! 

It was just something to keep working on why i have a few minutes of customer down time !


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

looks like its goin to be badass when its done


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 27 2009, 09:21 PM~15486339
> *looks like its goin to be badass when its done
> *


Doing it my own way and not like the factory Le Cab ! I'm going for a flat flush drop top cover and a factory looking up top ! Or Carson top if i can't the ribs to look right !


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 27 2009, 10:19 PM~15486312
> *The  drop  was  started  project  i  picked  on  here  from  my  wanted  ad  !
> 
> it  was  started  with a  paint  job  that  needed  some  help  and  was  almost  a  complete  kit    so  instead  of  parting  it  out    i'm  going to  finish  it  out  !
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Oct 23 2009, 08:56 PM~15450372
> *But really brother you need to cast this caddi. I'd buy 2 maybe 3
> *


 :werd:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

nice caddi´s mini, great stuff


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

SICK LOOKIN CADDY BRO.. :cheesy: that drop top in the back will be sick as hell..i just know it..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Oct 28 2009, 12:43 AM~15488958
> *SICK LOOKIN CADDY BRO.. :cheesy:  that drop top in the back will be sick as hell..i just know it..
> *


Its just something i pulled out to look at why i was waiting fro primer to dry ! but here are some pics of it and the other Caddy Bodine sent that i have reworked the side windows and rear window on ! He already had the vinyl top sanded off !

*Top Teaser !*


























and i got stock of caddies waiting to go on to the bench !


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 28 2009, 05:44 PM~15491379
> *Its  just  something  i  pulled  out  to  look  at  why  i  was  waiting  fro  primer  to  dry  !  but  here  are  some  pics  of  it  and  the  other  Caddy  Bodine  sent  that  i  have  reworked the  side  windows  and  rear  window  on !  He  already  had  the  vinyl  top  sanded  off  !
> 
> Top  Teaser  !
> ...



THATS NICE...


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

caddies are lookin sick!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc+Oct 28 2009, 11:12 AM~15491626-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will be filling in some pin holes and blocking then a second primer and they will be on their way home LINC !


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 28 2009, 08:44 AM~15491379
> *
> 
> and  i  got  stock  of  caddies waiting to  go  on  to  the  bench !
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 BREACK OUT :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 28 2009, 09:21 AM~15491726
> *You  see  i  got your    caddy  in  first  stage  primer !
> I  will  be  filling  in  some  pin holes  and  blocking then  a  second  primer  and  they  will  be  on their  way  home  LINC !
> *



i see this!! lookin good!! however, the trunk looks closed still!  :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Oct 28 2009, 12:04 PM~15492060
> *i see this!!  lookin good!!  however, the trunk looks closed still!    :biggrin:
> *


SAY WHAT ! 




































*

Shit looks like its going back under the knife ! *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Been fighting Linc's caddy 4 dr ! Air bubbles out the ass on this one ! I will have to redo all the trim work , handles , and edges ! a few spots i cant get to with out damaging to detail so i have no clue at this point what way i'm going about fixing them !

Here's some more pics !


































































Well i'm off for work for the next 3 days , i'll be back on this on Tuesday !going to try to get these caddies  and Smallz project shipped out this next week !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sweet work!!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

caddies are lookin good Mini!! its shit like the pin holes that would make me hammerfist the car and move onto something else! Im glad you dealin with that and not me! :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya bro them caddys is lookin good nun the less ,considering there both resin ur bound to run into a problem one way or another.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Nov 7 2009, 12:25 PM~15591900
> *hellz ya bro them caddys is lookin good nun the less ,considering there both resin ur bound to run into a problem one way or another.
> *



:0 :0 :0 MR NEGATIVE :angry: :biggrin: FUCK IT I WANT ONE :cheesy:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

mini pm me ur addy and ill send u that door


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

This is some of t he shit i got working on this week ! 

I got 2 of Linc's projects into primer today and why i wait for them to dry i redid the roof of my Caprice UTE/ Elcamino ! 










































Still got a ton of work on this but its passing the down time !

Here are Linc's updates! 


























They are just in a rough primer to find the area's that need more attition !


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

liking that boo dave thats looking killa


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

GREAT WORK 

I wanna build a Malibu to.......


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that malibu looks serious! :biggrin: 



and them caddys arnt that bad either :biggrin: 



nice work bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:0 

:cheesy: 

:biggrin: 

lookin deadly!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

them Caddy's look good ! to bad Revell or Round 2 didn't mass produce them !!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I an idea to add to my caprice elco project !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0 

NICE


----------



## 83montec (Dec 26, 2008)

do you want to sell the malibu?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Good work Mini!!!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83montec_@Nov 13 2009, 12:27 AM~15652924
> *do you want to sell the malibu?
> *



no! I dont! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 13 2009, 01:25 PM~15655513
> *no! I dont!  :biggrin:
> *


You need to get a revell 69 camaro ! To finish off this Malibu ! I'll get pics when i get home ! I dont have a complete kit or i would send it with the package !


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 13 2009, 11:30 AM~15655554
> *You  need  to  get  a  revell  69  camaro !  To  finish off  this  Malibu !  I'll get  pics  when  i  get  home  !  I  dont  have  a  complete  kit  or  i  would  send  it  with the  package !
> *


will do!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

as usual mini, all your work looks great.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

That hood is awesome.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 13 2009, 01:32 PM~15655575
> *will do!
> *




























So far the best fitting chassie to detail this body ! I have a plastic monte chassie but it's the AMT/MPC style with all the detail molded in ! Whit this chassie you can actually detail it up !


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

what does it look like with the monte chassis you have? the camaro isnt full frame, the malibu is. would a 70 monte frame fit?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 13 2009, 02:56 PM~15657225
> *what does it look like with the monte chassis you have? the camaro isnt full frame, the malibu is. would a 70 monte frame fit?
> *


maybe a nova chassie?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 13 2009, 05:03 PM~15657276
> *maybe a nova chassie?
> *


Nova isn't a full frame car either.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Unknown_Modeler_@Nov 14, 2009, 10:27 AM~15655937
> *You  can't  build shit !  Anyone  can  cut  a  roof  of  a  car  and  add  it to another  to  make  a  truck  and  hide  everything  with  a  cover . A real builder knows  how  to  make  it  like  a  real  truck  . You  bullshit  everyone  into  thinking  your  a  bad ass  builder  but you ain't shit !  When  you  can  build  like  the best  then  you  can  step  to  me  Fuck you  and  your  school topic  cause  you  don't know  shit !
> *



THIS WAS PMED TO ME OFF ANOTHER FOURM ! BUT FUNNY THING IS T HIS IS THE ONLY PLACE A I HAVE A SCHOOL TOPIC AND THE PLACE I HAVE POSTED PICS OF THE CAPRICE ELCO SO I KNOW WHO EVER PMED THIS TO ME IS ON HERE ! 

WHO EVER THIS IS YOUR CHICKEN SHIT ! MY SCHOOL TOPIC IS TO HELP EVERYONE THAT NEEDS A HOW TO INFO TO GET SOMETHING DONE , NOT TO SHOW OFF OR TO SAY I AM BETTER THEN ANYONE ELSE ! 

AND AS TO YOUR COMMENT ABOUT THE ELCO AND IT BEING HALF ASS ! I DID THIS IN AN HOUR TO SHOW YOUR ASS YOU HAVE NO CLUE WHAT I AM ABLE TO DO AN HOUR ! 


























































*THIS IS JUST ROUGH N IT IN SMART GUY ! *
NOW SINCE YOUR ABLE TO TALK SHIT WHY DON'T COMMENT ON THIS OR BETTER YET SHOW WHAT YOU BUILD !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

GET EM!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 14 2009, 10:11 AM~15663866
> *GET EM!
> *


X2. mini its probably somebody that wishes they could build half as good as you. Heck ill send you a caprice and you can 
Show them how fast you can turn it in to an elco for me :biggrin:.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

It was me. Ur Caprice elco sucks. Mines better. 










Jk. What a dipshit. And with a name like "unknown modeler" u can tell they probally build way better than us all. Wheres this dudes shit at?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

that is sik mini


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

MINI the hell with him, aint nothin but a bitch hiding on the side lines with nothing to show, then pming you trying to be solid, and the mutherfucker aint got shit in the forum to prove to anyone that he can build ....
FUCK THE HATERS


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Nov 14 2009, 12:36 PM~15664380
> *MINI the hell with him, aint nothin but a bitch hiding on the side lines with nothing to show, then pming you trying to be solid, and the mutherfucker aint got shit in the forum to prove to anyone that he can build ....
> FUCK THE HATERS
> *



by the way the rides are lookin damn good bro.. :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

i just read this and what a fuckin turd.. u know their just mad becase they cant do it..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 14 2009, 02:03 PM~15664198
> *It was me.  Ur Caprice elco sucks. Mines better.
> Jk.  What a dipshit.  And with a name like "unknown modeler" u can tell they probally build way better than us all.  Wheres this dudes shit at?
> *


I know i'm not the first 1 to do this ! I liked the one BIGGS did , but his was with the Alternomad kit that has the 57 side trim , a custom fron phantom grill ! 

I wanted mine to look like a factory style build , and yes i was going to leave it with a cover over the rear cause all the UTE pics i seen online show all them with a factory cover ! But when dude or shemate what ever pmed me talking shit i went ahead and said screw it and started on a bed ! 

Maybe he was pissed i took BIGGS idea ? But just like Low i made it my own ! I did not copy the bosses work ! If the fool would notice i got a ton of work in this even if i left it covered up ! 

I made it my own using BIGGS idea ! There is not an other build like mine that i have seen yet ! 

And when built the 96 SS wagon and seen others do it i was never talkin shit , in fact i try to them then know where to do the cuts for less body work ! Tring to help them , for me once i start cutting ,and seeing the ideas come to life i get excitied and want to do more so i want to help other enjoy also ! Not show them up ! 

I guess i just let this as hat get under my skin or something !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Didnt tjay build one afew years ago? (or started) Maybe he just posted pics of the real car? Thats where i got the idea. And who cares who copys what off of who? Aslong as people are building, fukit. I dont think biggs trademarked it after maken his........ Shit. Id be happy people take my ideas and do thier own with it. Hell biggs elco was built wayyyyy b4 i made mine. I didnt even know about his til u told me about it and i asked him about pics. 

Fukem dave. It was probally hearse. Lol


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Projects lookn' good Mini. :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thats the reson we share are build to give others ideals ant it? and mini its cool to get pissed becase that ant right and we all know if we need help all we do is ask u and your their...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 14 2009, 01:25 PM~15664639
> *Fukem dave.   It was probally hearse.  Lol
> *


:nono: not me homie , i might ninja out in the public areas of a forum and play, but you always know its me , i have no need to be on the sidelines talking shit behind a fake s/n.....  besides i got too much respect for david to talk down on him or his work.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 14 2009, 02:08 PM~15663850
> *THIS  WAS  PMED  TO  ME  OFF  ANOTHER  FOURM !  BUT  FUNNY THING  IS T HIS  IS THE  ONLY  PLACE  A  I  HAVE  A  SCHOOL  TOPIC  AND THE  PLACE  I  HAVE  POSTED  PICS  OF  THE  CAPRICE  ELCO    SO  I KNOW  WHO  EVER  PMED  THIS  TO  ME  IS  ON  HERE !
> 
> WHO  EVER  THIS  IS  YOUR  CHICKEN  SHIT  !    MY  SCHOOL  TOPIC  IS  TO  HELP  EVERYONE  THAT  NEEDS  A  HOW TO  INFO  TO GET  SOMETHING  DONE  ,  NOT  TO  SHOW  OFF  OR  TO  SAY  I  AM  BETTER  THEN  ANYONE  ELSE  !
> ...


mini's builds are the shisnit and everybody knows its.....sounds like a 40 oz of hater-aid, id kill for 25% of this talent........just my .02 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Look at these pics i have another idea but i dont have the item i want ! 

I keep seeing a jet ski with a matching color scheme in the bed or a crouch rocket bike color matched ! Sucks cause i dont have either 1 ! LOL !


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 15 2009, 02:14 PM~15671092
> *Look  at these  pics  i  have  another  idea  but    i    dont  have the  item    i  want !
> 
> I  keep  seeing  a  jet ski    with  a  matching  color  scheme  in  the  bed  or  a  crouch rocket  bike  color  matched !  Sucks  cause  i  dont  have  either  1  !  LOL  !
> *


dave i have a mini bike from the off road kit


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Dont one of the bgfoot kits have a pit bike or someshit with it?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 15 2009, 01:14 PM~15671092
> *Look  at these  pics  i  have  another  idea  but    i    dont  have the  item    i  want !
> 
> I  keep  seeing  a  jet ski    with  a  matching  color  scheme  in  the  bed  or  a  crouch rocket  bike  color  matched !  Sucks  cause  i  dont  have  either  1  !  LOL  !
> *


ive got a jet ski somewhere here. ill check and see if I can find it.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

you still need donk 94 impala kits? pm me if you do....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

elco is lookin sick mini! awesome job brutha!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

any up dates on the elco


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 13 2009, 11:09 PM~15656866
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That chassis fits nice...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That elco is comin out nice David. 
Dont let the fuck nut that PM'ed you fuck your day up. 
Shit will all come out eventually. And then they really gonna be fucked.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 15 2009, 02:14 PM~15671092
> *Look  at these  pics  i  have  another  idea  but    i    dont  have the  item    i  want !
> 
> I  keep  seeing  a  jet ski    with  a  matching  color  scheme  in  the  bed  or  a  crouch rocket  bike  color  matched !  Sucks  cause  i  dont  have  either  1  !  LOL  !
> *


yo mini, i got the jet ski from the 99 silverado and the bike/trailer from the h/d f-150 p/u.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 18 2009, 12:00 PM~15702390
> *yo mini, i got the jet ski from the 99 silverado and the bike/trailer from the h/d f-150 p/u.
> *


Jarome what you want for the Harley bike and trailer ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Here are some updates to what i got the caprice at and Linc's caddy i have to get some more plastic which i am going after in a few minutes ! 


















I need to go pick up a smaller stock for the wheel well molding !


Here's pics of the caprice !


















































Still alot more to handle on this and here is my Impala/caprice Miniversion donk !










Wel heading off to the hobby shop ! Be back laters !


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 18 2009, 12:09 PM~15702487
> *Jarome  what you  want  for the  Harley  bike and  trailer  ?
> *


PM ADDY


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

damn mini im likin where tha caprice truck and impala are goin :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Nov 18 2009, 06:17 PM~15706076
> *damn mini im likin where tha caprice truck and impala are goin  :thumbsup:
> *



X2 !!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 15 2009, 03:14 PM~15671092
> *Look  at these  pics  i  have  another  idea  but    i    dont  have the  item    i  want !
> 
> I  keep  seeing  a  jet ski    with  a  matching  color  scheme  in  the  bed  or  a  crouch rocket  bike  color  matched !  Sucks  cause  i  dont  have  either  1  !  LOL  !
> *





where did you get that stretched custom 1/24 scale street bike you were workin on before?

i seen a couple on ebay a while back, but forget the name .


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

They were AIRFIX road racer bikes ! I got mine at HOBBY TOWN but havent seen any in a long time ! I never checked ebay but i am heading there now ! LOL!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

lookin good mini!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

http://www.squadron.com/

They have some in stock. If you dont find any on ebay.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 18 2009, 01:16 PM~15702537
> *Here  are  some  updates  to  what  i  got the  caprice  at  and  Linc's  caddy    i  have to  get  some  more  plastic  which  i  am  going  after  in  a  few  minutes  !
> 
> 
> ...


Love the tail gate COOL Bro.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/AIRFIX-HONDA-500cc-Mod...=item2ea8b36b49 there u go mini


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Nov 18 2009, 11:22 PM~15708815
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/AIRFIX-HONDA-500cc-Mod...=item2ea8b36b49 there u go mini
> *






thats 1/72 scale bro, but i did see 2 1/24 scales tho


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 18 2009, 12:16 PM~15702537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I want the big body.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

You can also look up Heller ! Heller and airfix are the same company


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

HOW U DOING BRO.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 14 2009, 01:50 PM~15666058
> *:nono: not me homie , i might ninja out in the public areas of a forum and play, but you always know its me , i have no need to be on the sidelines talking shit behind a fake s/n.....  besides i got too much respect for david to talk down on him or his work.
> *


we bullshit and have our arguements over shit but it wasn't me either... i was in the hospital for the past week....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 19 2009, 10:29 PM~15721475
> *we bullshit and have our arguements over shit but it wasn't me either... i was in the hospital for the past week....
> *


everything alright with you and the fam homie?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 19 2009, 06:40 PM~15721649
> *everything alright with you and the fam homie?
> *


yea.... i gotta go back in monday to find out more tho


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 20 2009, 12:32 AM~15722339
> *yea.... i gotta go back in monday to find out more tho
> *


Hope all is good news Grass Ass !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 19 2009, 07:35 PM~15722392
> *Hope  all  is  good  news  Grass  Ass !
> *


i almost left you guys last week friday with a heartrate of 218 bpm..... they believe i have whats called an "svt arrythmia"


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 19 2009, 11:40 PM~15723093
> *i almost left you guys last week friday with a heartrate of 218 bpm..... they believe i have whats called an "svt arrythmia"
> *


DAMN BRO, THAT'S CRAZY! I HOPE YOU GET BETTER SOON!!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

yea bro same here


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

All these need now is finial primer ! Got the trim back on to the 4dr , Got the headlights made , so now finial primer then on the way home Linc ! 










































































Stll need to do work on the Malibu but the caddies are in the wrap up stages !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i shoulda kept my caddy :biggrin: 




nice work bro! lincs a lucky dude! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 20 2009, 05:32 PM~15729379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Send it to me instead. :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 20 2009, 04:08 PM~15729747
> *
> nice work bro! lincs a lucky dude! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 20 2009, 04:11 PM~15729772
> *Send it to me instead.  :biggrin:
> *


 :no:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 20 2009, 07:34 PM~15730488
> *:no:
> *


 :roflmao: You got one hell of a ride there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 20 2009, 06:04 PM~15730731
> *:roflmao: You got one hell of a ride there.  :thumbsup:
> *



i got 3 hell of a rides there! and other goodies also! its gunna be christmas for me when it all shows up! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 20 2009, 08:20 PM~15730872
> *i got 3 hell of a rides there! and other goodies  also! its gunna be christmas for me when it all shows up!  :biggrin:
> *


I was refering specifically to the ONE big body though. But hell yeah, nice collection.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well i'm been working on a few customer cars ! I got alittle left on Linc's Malibu , Both caddies are already packed up waiting the finishing touches ! 

After doing the work on Linc's cars , and the started cutting and fitting on the Jeffycalade i been really jonesing to do a personal quick build so i pulled out a donk caddy and started to set it up as lowrider ! I'm aiming to get all m y body mods done tonight ! Primer and paint tommrow ! Completed on Friday!LOL !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Pics???


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

lol he said jeffycalade lol


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

JEFFYCALADE?? :dunno:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 2 2009, 06:32 PM~15851066
> *Well  i'm  been  working on  a few  customer  cars !  I  got  alittle  left  on  Linc's  Malibu  ,  Both  caddies  are  already  packed  up  waiting  the  finishing  touches  !
> 
> After  doing the  work  on  Linc's  cars  ,  and  the  started  cutting  and  fitting  on  the  Jeffycalade  i  been  really  jonesing to  do  a  personal  quick  build  so  i  pulled out  a  donk  caddy  and  started  to  set  it  up  as  lowrider !  I'm  aiming to get  all m y  body  mods  done tonight !  Primer  and  paint  tommrow ! Completed  on  Friday!LOL !
> *



PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 3 2009, 01:40 AM~15855524
> *PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!! :biggrin:
> *


I'll get you some pics later ! I worked on the malibu interior a little bit to day to get to fit better ! I need to add alittle more mud to the roof then redo the body lines on th trunk ! If its alright cause of the hoildays Linc if i ship them back after new years?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

3 FOR 3 ? OF WHAT 

PM ME


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

GOT MY 3DAY BUILDER DONE !










I'LL POST MORE PICS IN MY DISPLAY TOPIC TOMMROW ! PHOTOBUCKET IS ACTING UP AND I'M HEADING OFF TO BED !


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 5 2009, 12:08 AM~15878333
> *GOT  MY  3DAY  BUILDER  DONE !
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 thats badass dave way to go harry o :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 5 2009, 02:08 AM~15878333
> *GOT  MY  3DAY  BUILDER  DONE !
> 
> 
> ...


I want this one


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DAAAAMMMMNNNN!!!!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass caddy.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 5 2009, 01:08 AM~15878333
> *GOT  MY  3DAY  BUILDER  DONE !
> 
> 
> ...


Clean build, love the color/decal combo!!


----------



## 83montec (Dec 26, 2008)

How much would it be for a malibu?


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thats nice!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 5 2009, 10:08 AM~15878333
> *GOT  MY  3DAY  BUILDER  DONE !
> 
> 
> ...



Another great build....


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 5 2009, 03:08 AM~15878333
> *GOT  MY  3DAY  BUILDER  DONE !
> 
> 
> ...


You did an entire kit with adjustable rear in 3 days?? Looks awesome.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 5 2009, 04:08 AM~15878333
> *GOT  MY  3DAY  BUILDER  DONE !
> 
> 
> ...







SWEET! :0


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 5 2009, 03:08 AM~15878333
> *GOT  MY  3DAY  BUILDER  DONE !
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats clean dave i like that color :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Thats one of the things I like about you MINI, man, you ALWAYS come out SWINGIN'!!! You're one of the GREATS...


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

Nice build Mini.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

DAMN MINI!!!! 3 DAY BUILD???? :worship: YOU ARE THE PLASTIC GOD!!!!! I NEED TO GET 1 OF YOUR BUILDS IN MY COLLECTION!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE BUILD ***********! :420:


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Mini's builds make me cream my pants!


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

thats a trip man. that caddy is fawken sick. you make a 3 day build look like a 3 month buid. nice work mini


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Dec 5 2009, 09:48 PM~15883697
> *Mini's builds make me cream my pants!
> *


Wow, I don't think that's somethin we all needed to know. :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Dec 5 2009, 04:48 PM~15883697
> *Mini's builds make me cream my pants!
> *


^^^^^^^
****


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Dec 5 2009, 06:48 PM~15883697
> *Mini's builds make me cream my pants!
> *


 :uh: WTF!?! :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 5 2009, 12:26 PM~15879874
> * Thats one of the things I like about you MINI, man, you ALWAYS come out SWINGIN'!!! You're one of the GREATS...
> *


LOL! Just doing what i love to do !


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

SWEET CADDY.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice job mini.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice caddy


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WELL BACK TO WORK ON LINC'S SHIT AND TRY TO GET THEM READY TO MOVE ON TO THE NEXT CUSTOMER ! 










































I got some body work still to finish off and i am not liking the hood hinge set-up so i might redo that !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

CALL ME BRO..ASAP


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 10 2009, 06:44 PM~15940702
> *WELL  BACK  TO  WORK ON  LINC'S  SHIT    AND TRY TO GET THEM  READY  TO  MOVE  ON  TO THE NEXT  CUSTOMER  !
> 
> 
> ...


where do i find the lift ..or undercarriage with lift ..like truck in back?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

you get my PM mini?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Dec 10 2009, 07:52 PM~15940786-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No ! been waiting to get your address for the bronco flares !


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 10 2009, 08:44 PM~15940702
> *WELL  BACK  TO  WORK ON  LINC'S  SHIT    AND TRY TO GET THEM  READY  TO  MOVE  ON  TO THE NEXT  CUSTOMER  !
> 
> 
> ...


o hell ya


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 10 2009, 09:13 PM~15941639
> *No  !  been  waiting to  get  your  address  for  the  bronco  flares !
> *


you got a PM


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Fuck! That mali's off the hook! Even in primer! Tuff shit MINI...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 10 2009, 08:44 PM~15940702
> *WELL  BACK  TO  WORK ON  LINC'S  SHIT    AND TRY TO GET THEM  READY  TO  MOVE  ON  TO THE NEXT  CUSTOMER  !
> 
> 
> ...






nice work on the malibu bro, but post some pics of that lifted whip in the back :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 10 2009, 09:12 PM~15943130
> *nice work on the malibu bro, but post some pics of that lifted whip in the back :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Here are some pic's ! I was just messing around with some items i got in the mail ! 










With the idea i want i needed to make front lock outs so i went with this !


















Then i wanted to see if it would fit in the case but it barely does ! 










Even with it looking lifted as a SOB ! It still is not as tall as the Jeffcalade !


















Like said the 4x4 parts were sent in from LSTCALL and i was sizing them up ! This project is already back in a box till i get my list of customers done !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 11 2009, 10:15 AM~15946372
> *Here  are  some  pic's !  I  was  just  messing  around  with  some items  i  got  in the  mail !
> 
> 
> ...





:0 that shit is up there bro, but that caddy is masive lol

and i need to start huntin around for some new centers for my set of wheel, i like them lockers


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

X A LEND WORK ON THE CHEVY, WELL ALL YOUR BUILDS. :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 10 2009, 05:44 PM~15940702
> *WELL  BACK  TO  WORK ON  LINC'S  SHIT    AND TRY TO GET THEM  READY  TO  MOVE  ON  TO THE NEXT  CUSTOMER  !
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 MARINATE EDITION  :cheesy: :dunno:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 11 2009, 04:15 PM~15946372
> *Here  are  some  pic's !  I  was  just  messing  around  with  some items  i  got  in the  mail !
> 
> 
> ...



Badass truck

That Malibu looks great too


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey Dorthy: my opinion dont mean a hill of beans,,,
espealcily when a person might get prop's on top of props...I never know
if a person is so used to it.? that he's like yea....thanks what ever!
So some times i am reluctant to give a guy props on his own thread..
(I will be thinking like) ahh shit, he know's hes funkin bad...! look at all his post from other fools! I dont need to say shit..and then I leave.. 
( I ninja, shadow surf, looky loo!) Yea of course i can learn something if I shut up
and watch and learn. But I have also learned by asking questions..
i guess what i am saying is,,thats why if i do give a prop to a car. truck,
or builder, I can single out one or two of the main things that stand out to me!
it's not about liking the sound of my own voice,, its about making mself clear..
( you know? it's like a guy saying, Dorthy i like your plum colored model!)
Butt he dont know that;s its a 2 door! and it looks like a 2 door sedan cadi
witch is front wheel drive..) you took a car i hate..and made it look good..! But Fuck my thing is the cadi..sitting on 3,, then adjustable..then the fuckin 
seat belts..and the knock off on the daytons..yea that motha fucka is bad......
i talk alot..and i know I typed way to much tonight..On the thread of the most hard headed clown hear...So I kwow i might have hell to pay for this later.. I will give 100 more people props in the future, I always do..but mini..tonight i am telling you
( disturbed stubborn man ) you are a bad ass builder..and whenever i see your cars..(even on my thread) it is a treet...and I was proud when you put that six on my thread...  boy now dont make me regret i wrote this!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 10 2009, 06:44 PM~15940702
> *WELL  BACK  TO  WORK ON  LINC'S  SHIT    AND TRY TO GET THEM  READY  TO  MOVE  ON  TO THE NEXT   CUSTOMER  !
> 
> 
> ...



right on bro looks fresh


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

F....nice that Malibu.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Those 4x4s are bad as fuk!!! :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well i had a great day at the bench today ! I DIDNT GET NOTHING DONE BUT ! 


Mason only had a half day of school so when he got home i let pick out a snap kit and and we sat down and i watch him build it ! 


























and then just to have some fun i recorded him as he built the kit ! 








This is the frist model he actually complete all by him self and he picked it out by himn self ! 

I done got him 2 kits under the tree ! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

RAD!! tell your boy he did a fantastic job! good for him! it nice to see parents taking the time with the kids enjoy the hobbie together! is his name gunna be tiny weeny dreams!? :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thats great man! i see in the 1st vid. he was already lookin into dads box-o-goodies lol

its in him already to add different shit and make it his own! 


tell him great job and we wanna see another soon


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I JUST HAD TO GET SOME SHIT CUT UP AND A TINKER WITH TODAY ! SO I CHOPPED IT UP ON THIS !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

I DONT GET IT....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 24 2009, 02:49 AM~16075533
> *I DONT GET IT....
> *


*WHERE DID I LOSS YOU AT ?*


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

IM JUST COUNTING KITS THATS ALL....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 24 2009, 03:18 AM~16075737
> *IM JUST COUNTING KITS THATS ALL....
> *


COUNTING KIT's! 

Here it is 3 total kits so far ! 

2 99 chevy trucks and 1 caddy SUV !

Are you thinking about wasted kits cause of 1 project ?

Well don't hurt your self tring to figuare it ! It's only plastic and when you can do it why not ! 


Plus in truth the only thing i'm doing is using up the items i hade left over from the JEFFCALADE ! 











And well the bed from a 2nd pic up but that kit will not be wasted either i'm going to use it as a tow truck project as soon as i get the MIDNIGHT COWBOY KIT !


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 23 2009, 11:43 PM~16075481
> *I JUST  HAD  TO  GET  SOME  SHIT    CUT  UP    AND  A  TINKER  WITH  TODAY !  SO  I    CHOPPED    IT  UP  ON THIS  !
> 
> 
> ...


i see u did a tahoe dave NICE bro  i likes


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

whoa that looks good


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

MINI STRIKES AGAIN. THATS NICE.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks badass is it gonna be 4 door or are you gonna cut out the C pillars and make it 2 dr?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Tahoe chop came out really nice.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2009, 03:43 AM~16075481
> *I JUST  HAD  TO  GET  SOME  SHIT    CUT  UP    AND  A  TINKER  WITH  TODAY !  SO  I    CHOPPED    IT  UP  ON THIS  !
> 
> 
> ...





thats real nice! :0 i figured you would use up the left overs from the jeffcalade lol


and i got my note pad out takein notes! i hope to have alil somethin done today, and i gotta keep tellin myself, its only plastic, i can get more lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Once you get to slanging that blade at plastic you can come up with some crazy shit ! Just try ! nothing worng til you give up !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 24 2009, 11:34 AM~16077193
> *looks badass is it gonna be 4 door or are you gonna cut out the C pillars and make it 2 dr?
> *


After lookin it over its too long to be a 2dr ! But i was thinking of a 2dr ! 

So i guess it will remain a 4dr ! But it will look bad ass when in paint ! :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2009, 11:18 AM~16077720
> *After  lookin it  over  its  too long to  be  a  2dr  !  But  i  was  thinking  of  a  2dr  !
> 
> So  i  guess  it  will  remain  a  4dr !  But  it  will  look  bad  ass  when  in  paint  !   :biggrin:
> *



that factory gold color would be fuckin sick! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

whered ya get these wheels?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2009, 10:18 AM~16077720
> *After  lookin it  over  its  too long to  be  a  2dr  !  But  i  was  thinking  of  a  2dr  !
> 
> So  i  guess  it  will  remain  a  4dr !  But  it  will  look  bad  ass  when  in  paint  !  :biggrin:
> *


yea it would look good 2dr but would have to cut it shorter to make it look right...it looks killer as is


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 24 2009, 10:37 AM~16077972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


these look like the same wheels from my peugeot rally car, it was an aoishima kit, mine are OZ wheels


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

damit mini, that tahoe is just to fawken sick. you got some nice work up in here man.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

im likin that tahoe mini! looks like ur goin towards modeling steve meades tahoe

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9UNDwezPMY


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

JUST A LITTLE CUT IT UP TO BRING IN THE NEW YEAR !


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 1 2010, 12:03 PM~16151681
> *JUST  A LITTLE  CUT  IT  UP  TO  BRING  IN  THE  NEW  YEAR !
> 
> 
> ...



Tight..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jan 1 2010, 06:19 AM~16151764
> *Tight..
> *


Thank you ! 

WING WINDOW OR NO !


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 1 2010, 06:34 PM~16155554
> *Thank you !
> 
> WING  WINDOW  OR  NO !
> ...


NICE, nothing like cutting up an OG flatbox first issue hearse to bring in the new year.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 1 2010, 07:45 PM~16155620
> *NICE, nothing like cutting up an OG flatbox first issue hearse to bring in the new year.
> *


lol ! YOU KNOW WHAT I WOULD BEFORE YOU EVER SENT IT LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 1 2010, 06:46 PM~16155629
> *lol !  YOU  KNOW  WHAT  I  WOULD  BEFORE  YOU  EVER  SENT  IT  LOL !  :biggrin:
> *


yep! lookks great so far! I would leave the wing window.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 1 2010, 04:03 AM~16151681
> *JUST  A LITTLE  CUT  IT  UP  TO  BRING  IN  THE  NEW  YEAR !
> 
> 
> ...


get ready to paint and ill take it :biggrin: lol


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 1 2010, 08:34 PM~16155554
> *Thank you !
> 
> WING  WINDOW  OR  NO !
> ...



I SAY WING WINDOW!! THAT IS BADASS MINI!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 1 2010, 05:34 PM~16155554
> *Thank you !
> 
> WING  WINDOW  OR  NO !
> ...


hey fucktard did u get my stuff or did the wife steal it before u opend it


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I GOT ALITTLE BOARD TODAY !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 6 2010, 07:44 PM~16205553
> *I GOT  ALITTLE  BOARD  TODAY !
> 
> 
> ...





:0 looks good!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn man did you make enough of em? lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

the boards look good are they all for a project or did u just want a bunch of em? anyway u could give the deminsions on them?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

PM Sent :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

just a project i beed working on here and there


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2009, 01:43 AM~16075481
> *I JUST  HAD  TO  GET  SOME  SHIT    CUT  UP    AND  A  TINKER  WITH  TODAY !  SO  I    CHOPPED    IT  UP  ON THIS  !
> 
> 
> ...


thats a kit?


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 1 2010, 06:34 PM~16155554
> *Thank you !
> 
> WING  WINDOW  OR  NO !
> ...


I like !!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 20 2010, 08:09 PM~16355673
> *thats a kit?
> *


well its made out of kits ! a revell caddy suv and the revell 99 chevy truck !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 20 2010, 07:12 PM~16355710
> *well  its  made  out  of  kits  !  a  revell  caddy  suv  and  the  revell  99  chevy  truck !
> *


 :0 nice bro.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 20 2010, 09:07 PM~16355659
> *just  a  project  i  beed  working  on  here  and there
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i cant wait to see whats going down with this!!!!!! :0 whats the plans on the rigaizilla mini????


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

looks nice mini


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jan 20 2010, 08:09 PM~16355681
> *I like !!!
> *


here's how it sits right now !


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 20 2010, 07:07 PM~16355659
> *just  a  project  i  beed  working  on  here  and there
> 
> 
> ...


truck is SIIIIIICK bro!


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 20 2010, 06:14 PM~16355734
> *here's  how  it  sits  right  now !
> 
> 
> ...


veeery nice


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

NICE WORK ON THE RIG BRO!! AND THAT 70 HEARSE IS SICK!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

always nice builds in this thread!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

any progress on the van i gave you


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass. :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jan 20 2010, 08:27 PM~16355872
> *NICE WORK ON THE RIG BRO!! AND THAT 70 HEARSE IS SICK!
> *


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

hey mini what do u use for hinges


----------



## kymdlr (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2009, 03:43 AM~16075481
> *I JUST  HAD  TO  GET  SOME  SHIT    CUT  UP    AND  A  TINKER  WITH  TODAY !  SO  I    CHOPPED    IT  UP  ON THIS  !
> 
> 
> ...


Im trying to figure it out. Did you use the silverado cab and bed then graph the escalade roof to that. OR did you cut the quarter panels/doors out from the silverado bed and graph them onto the escalade body along with removing from the doors up of the escalade and replacing it with the silverado front? 

I attempted to make a tahoe a while back and simply cut the front clip off the silverado and quarter panels from it;s bed and graphed them onto the escalade body. Mine seems out of scale though.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I started with the truck cab then added the upper part of the caddy body from the rear doors back and then added the bed to it and the truck tailgate !


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

uffin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: I THINK SOLID WITH WHAT WE TALKED ABOUT ON THE SIDE. I LIKE THE STEPS ON THE TANK AND HOW YOU CLOSED IT ALL IN. ALL IT NEEDS IS AN AIR FOIL. :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Oh damn, it looks like the colts sneaking out of Baltimore all over again. On a serious note, nice work.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 20 2010, 05:30 PM~16355914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i likes this one  looks good so far bro


----------



## kymdlr (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 20 2010, 10:05 PM~16356354
> *I  started  with the  truck  cab    then  added  the  upper    part  of the  caddy  body  from  the  rear doors  back  and then  added  the  bed  to  it  and the truck  tailgate  !
> *


Damn so much more simple and effective than what i did! If I can get a silverado body ill try it again.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kymdlr_@Jan 20 2010, 10:11 PM~16357317
> *Damn so much more simple and effective than what i did! If I can get a silverado body ill try it again.
> *



Your also using an UP TOWN MOTION kit which is a little bigger then the caddy i used which is the califorina wheels kit or the snap together promo style kit !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jan 20 2010, 08:48 PM~16356137
> *hey mini what do u use for hinges
> *



CHECK OUT THE SCHOOL TOPIC I MADE ! THERE IS A HINGE LESSEN IN IT ! 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=404512&hl=

GO TO PAGE 18 !


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 20 2010, 05:14 PM~16355734
> *here's  how  it  sits  right  now !
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin: CLEAN...


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 21 2010, 12:52 AM~16360178
> *:thumbsup:  uffin: CLEAN...
> *


x2,000,000,000,000,000,000.00


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 21 2010, 03:30 AM~16355914
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Great.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*I SHALL CALL IT <span style='color:red'>NOW WHO HAS THE BALLS TO DO WHAT ?*


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 11 2010, 10:58 PM~16584247
> *I SHALL  CALL  IT    <span style='color:red'>NOW  WHO  HAS  THE  BALLS  TO  DO  WHAT ?
> *


*

:0  
Nice bodywork*


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

Looks good *********** , but why so hateful shitstain?


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

that is a cool off the wall build. nice work with the fitment.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Are you gonna build a Montelac out of the leftovers???


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:wow: :cheesy:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good cool concept


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

tight as hell!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 11 2010, 02:58 PM~16584247
> *I SHALL   CALL  IT     <span style='color:red'>NOW   WHO   HAS  THE  BALLS  TO   DO  WHAT ?
> *


*

David you messed up!! You got your "To-Do" list in the picture!!! 

1. fuck hearse
2. call out 2-11-10

Looks like some bingo numbers or something for number 2? 

Becides leaving that nasty list in there, looks good! Gonna be a sick build! :biggrin:*


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 11 2010, 02:57 PM~16584804
> *Are you gonna build a Montelac out of the leftovers???
> *


x2


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WHATS UP WITH MY 2 RIDES HOMIE?? BEEN A MINUTE NOW!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 12 2010, 12:27 AM~16589475
> *WHATS UP WITH MY 2 RIDES HOMIE?? BEEN A MINUTE NOW!
> *


FUCK FRED ! The Linc is junk and will not add up to the look you want so that is boxed up with another Linc to boot ! , The caddy is cleaned but havent started any body work ! 

I got Linc's projects complete , IBLDMYOWN got his project back last week! Wrap up in the twins , and the projects before you sent the caddy for work i forgot about FRED ! Sorry ! I will begin work on it on Tuesday when i return home from work ! Forgive me brother for forgetting ! Its been awhile and i guess i wanted toss out and cut up some of my own shit !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 11 2010, 04:57 PM~16584804
> *Are you gonna build a Montelac out of the leftovers???
> *


Well lets just say i used what was on hand and what i was willing to cut up LOL!~ :biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

dave picked me up some of that rod works so much better :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 11 2010, 01:58 PM~16584247
> *I SHALL  CALL  IT    <span style='color:red'>NOW  WHO  HAS  THE  BALLS  TO  DO  WHAT ?
> *


*


:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: iknew it only mini does weird conversions like that ...to b brutally honest that looks stupid :happysad: but thats me , however i cant do something like that so more power to ya ! :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 12 2010, 04:36 PM~16594969
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  iknew it only mini does weird conversions like that ...to b brutally honest that looks stupid  :happysad:  but thats me , however i cant do something like that so more power to ya ! :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


I'm with you Chawpper ! THIS TURD IS UGLIER THEN THE BITCH HEARSE IS BANGING ! 

But the fool said i wouldn't do it so i said that it would be done with in the hour ! If only the clock was still around ! 

I cut the sides of the front bumper down to be even with the front fenders and it works to be lookin alot better but ! *STILL AS UGLY AS A CRACK SNACKER ! * :rimshot:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 12 2010, 02:41 PM~16594998
> *I'm  with  you  Chawpper !  THIS  TURD  IS  UGLIER  THEN THE BITCH  HEARSE  IS  BANGING    !
> 
> But  the  fool  said  i  wouldn't  do  it  so    i  said  that  it  would  be  done  with  in the hour !  If  only  the  clock  was  still  around  !
> ...


 :happysad: :rimshot:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 12 2010, 04:41 PM~16594998
> *I'm  with  you  Chawpper !  THIS  TURD  IS  UGLIER  THEN THE BITCH  HEARSE  IS  BANGING    !
> 
> But  the  fool  said  i  wouldn't  do  it  so    i  said  that  it  would  be  done  with  in the hour !  If  only  the  clock  was  still  around  !
> ...


now dave give your self some credit its not that ugly...... :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

NAW ...ITS FUKIN UGLY!!

BUT IS GOOD WORK


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 11 2010, 01:58 PM~16584247
> *I SHALL  CALL  IT    NOW  WHO  HAS  THE  BALLS  TO  DO  WHAT ?
> *


*
wtf?...lol , <span style=\'color:red\'>CADDICARLO is lookin sick*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Mini your plaques are done.Got to my topic and check them out.  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry16654924


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 12 2010, 02:41 PM~16594998
> *I'm  with  you  Chawpper !  THIS  TURD  IS  UGLIER  THEN THE BITCH  HEARSE  IS  BANGING    !
> 
> But  the  fool  said  i  wouldn't  do  it  so    i  said  that  it  would  be  done  with  in the hour !  If  only  the  clock  was  still  around  !
> ...


I told ya I'd finish it up when you decided it was too ugly to finish. Sure looked good on the slab forum though. On a side note I got
rid
of the fat bitch..... :drama:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## $woop (Feb 20, 2010)

Where did you get tha lacc kit??
that shit is clean


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

wassup in the Shop??


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Dave.were the hell are you. :angry:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 24 2008, 01:15 AM~11959537
> *anyone want to see the finished?
> 
> 
> ...


say homie can you make me 2 of these and shoot me a price


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 21 2010, 06:57 PM~16955918
> *Dave.were the hell are you. :angry:
> *


obivesly not here maybe he's at the mcba site :happysad:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 25 2010, 09:52 PM~17003574
> *:cheesy:
> *


id shoot him a pm smiley


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

* SMALLZ and [email protected] !*</span>


Dropped the s-10 went today here's your confrimation info ! 

0308 0070 0001 6456 3999

it was sent priority so you should have it on monday ! 


Smallz i am sending back your project along with another cutty body ! Sorry for thw wait been in a mess and lack of time so i just am sending all the projects back to who they belong to ! I added another resin body also ! Here's your confrimation info ! 

0308 0070 0001 6465 4002 

it also was sent priority so you should also have yours on monday ! 



Again to all those i owe shit i FUCKED UP ! EVERYONES SHIT IS IN ROUTE BACK AS SOON AS I GET A CHANCE AND SORRY FOR TAKING ON WORK AND NOT BEING ABLE TO FOREFULL THE WORK ! [/B]</span>


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin: thanks brother, and hit me up when you get some time


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

not in a big rush on mine ....its in good hands


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WHAT UP MINI? HEY BRO I'VE SENT YOU 2 PMS ALREADY ABOUT OUR SITUATION AND STILL NO REPLY!!! :angry: JUST GO AHEAD AND SENT ME MY 2 RIDES AND MONEY BACK TO ME! BEEN VERY PATIENT AND STILL NOTHING!!! BEEN A FEW YEARS NOW!! HATE TO HAVE TO POST THIS HERE BUT COME ON BRO!! LETS GET MY STUFF AND FUNDS RETURNED. NO HARD FEELINGS HOMIE!!


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 20 2010, 06:42 PM~16356071
> *
> 
> 
> ...



any more progress on this?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 13 2010, 11:36 AM~17178251
> *WHAT UP MINI? HEY BRO I'VE SENT YOU 2 PMS ALREADY ABOUT OUR SITUATION AND STILL NO REPLY!!! :angry:  JUST GO AHEAD AND SENT ME MY 2 RIDES AND MONEY BACK TO ME! BEEN VERY PATIENT AND STILL NOTHING!!! BEEN A FEW YEARS NOW!! HATE TO HAVE TO POST THIS HERE BUT COME ON BRO!! LETS GET MY STUFF AND FUNDS RETURNED. NO HARD FEELINGS HOMIE!!
> *



Turely sorry Fred ! You items will be in the mail next week ! I will try to get intouch with you tommrow or tuesday before i return your items so we are on the same page ! 

I just haven't got what it needs at this point and i am behind the gun on shit and now i must recover my spot in this hobby ! Please forgive me Fred and the other members awaiting items ! 

Finding time to be on line is hard now adays let alone getting time to set at the bench ! 

SORRY LIL AND M.C.B.A. !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 15 2010, 10:31 PM~17206586
> *Turely  sorry  Fred !  You  items  will  be  in the    mail  next  week  !  I  will  try    to  get  intouch  with  you    tommrow  or  tuesday    before  i  return  your  items  so  we  are  on the  same page  !
> 
> I just    haven't  got  what  it    needs  at this  point  and  i  am  behind  the gun  on  shit    and  now  i  must recover  my  spot  in this  hobby !  Please  forgive me  Fred  and  the  other  members  awaiting  items !
> ...





i feel ya brother  i feel ya


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 15 2010, 07:31 PM~17206586
> *Turely  sorry  Fred !  You  items  will  be  in the    mail  next  week  !  I  will  try    to  get  intouch  with  you    tommrow  or  tuesday    before  i  return  your  items  so  we  are  on the  same page  !
> 
> I just    haven't  got  what  it    needs  at this  point  and  i  am  behind  the gun  on  shit    and  now  i  must recover  my  spot  in this  hobby !  Please  forgive me  Fred  and  the  other  members  awaiting  items !
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 u aint alone on that one , i think alot of us got pretty occupied lately  ...dont think i forgot about our build off ...i just gotta find time to challenge u  :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 15 2010, 09:31 PM~17206586
> *Turely  sorry  Fred !  You  items  will  be  in the    mail  next  week  !  I  will  try    to  get  intouch  with  you    tommrow  or  tuesday    before  i  return  your  items  so  we  are  on the  same page  !
> 
> I just    haven't  got  what  it    needs  at this  point  and  i  am  behind  the gun  on  shit    and  now  i  must recover  my  spot  in this  hobby !  Please  forgive me  Fred  and  the  other  members  awaiting  items !
> ...


i feel ya kid! Im sure the fam got u busy as all hell. Good luck with your situation!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey Dorthy...


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 15 2010, 06:31 PM~17206586
> *Turely  sorry  Fred !  You  items  will  be  in the    mail  next  week  !  I  will  try    to  get  intouch  with  you    tommrow  or  tuesday    before  i  return  your  items  so  we  are  on the  same page  !
> 
> I just    haven't  got  what  it    needs  at this  point  and  i  am  behind  the gun  on  shit    and  now  i  must recover  my  spot  in this  hobby !  Please  forgive me  Fred  and  the  other  members  awaiting  items !
> ...


ALRIGHT BRO


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0 ----------> :biggrin: ---------->


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 20 2010, 11:10 PM~17254405
> *:angry:
> *



Whats up SMALLZ ! I sent your project back and an extra resin body ! 



Label/Receipt Number: 0308 0070 0001 6456 4002
Class: Priority Mail®
Service(s): Delivery Confirmation™
Status: Delivered

Your item was delivered at 12:19 PM on March 29, 2010 in LOS ANGELES, CA 90062

Detailed Results:

Delivered, March 29, 2010, 12:19 pm, LOS ANGELES, CA 90062 
Processed through Sort Facility, March 28, 2010, 6:01 pm, LOS ANGELES, CA 90052 
Processed through Sort Facility, March 27, 2010, 1:27 am, KANSAS CITY, MO 64121 
Acceptance, March 26, 2010, 11:41 am, INDEPENDENCE, MO 64054


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 20 2010, 11:03 PM~17254299
> *ALRIGHT BRO
> *


Tried calling you Fred but only got a message that you can't reach at this time !


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

wurs my stuff  -----------------------------------------------------------------> :happysad: -------------------------------------> :0 -------------------------------------------------> :biggrin: ------------------------------------->


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 21 2010, 08:36 AM~17258239
> *Tried  calling  you    Fred  but  only  got  a  message that  you  can't  reach    at  this  time  !
> *


shit so that was you 816?..lol damn i dont answer numbers i dont know. ok coo now i know!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 21 2010, 09:59 PM~17267222
> *shit so that was you 816?..lol damn i dont answer numbers i dont know. ok coo now i know!
> *


 :uh: ---------> :0 ------> :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 21 2010, 09:35 AM~17258227
> *Whats  up  SMALLZ !  I  sent your    project  back  and  an  extra  resin  body  !
> 
> 
> ...


I got it. Just giving u shit!!!  :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 13 2010, 11:36 AM~17178251
> *0308 0070 0001 6456 4392 *
> 
> 2day Priority mail
> ...


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

ALRIGHT COOL HOMIE!! YEAH MAN WE GOOD!!..LOL :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 29 2010, 08:05 AM~17340094
> *ALRIGHT COOL HOMIE!! YEAH MAN WE GOOD!!..LOL :biggrin:
> *


hey fred u gonna share those 1109s with ur buddy bigdogg right :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 29 2010, 08:53 AM~17340601
> *hey fred u gonna share those 1109s with ur buddy bigdogg right :biggrin:
> *


 :0 NAH BRO KB SAID HE NEEDS 5 SETS CUZ HE'S BUSTING OUT 5 NEW RIDES THIS WEEKEND! :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 29 2010, 10:41 PM~17348675
> *:0  NAH BRO KB SAID HE NEEDS 5 SETS CUZ HE'S BUSTING OUT 5 NEW RIDES THIS WEEKEND! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow: invisble cars dont count :0  lmao...........


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 29 2010, 10:54 PM~17348725
> *:0 :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wow:  :wow: invisble cars dont count :0   lmao...........
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 29 2010, 10:43 AM~17339869
> *Heads  up  Freddy  !  After    we  talked on  the  horn  yesturday    the    box  was  packed  !  You  should  have  it  on  saturday  sorry    for  the  bullshit  ,  i added  a  caprice  kit  and  10  sets  of  1109's    so  hope  everything  is  settled  with  this    and  were  cool  !    Heres    you    info  !
> 
> 0308 0070 0001 6456 4392</span>
> ...




*Let me know if it all showed up in good shape ! *

<span style=\'colorurple\'>Label/Receipt Number: 0308 0070 0001 6456 4392
Class: Priority Mail®
Service(s): Delivery Confirmation™
Status: Delivered

Your item was delivered at 2:24 PM on May 1, 2010 in OXNARD, CA 93036. 
Detailed Results:

Delivered, May 01, 2010, 2:24 pm, OXNARD, CA 93036
Out for Delivery or Available at PO Box, May 01, 2010, 9:01 am, OXNARD, CA 93030
Sorting Complete, May 01, 2010, 8:31 am, OXNARD, CA 93030
Processed through Sort Facility, May 01, 2010, 6:19 am, OXNARD, CA 93030
Arrival at Post Office, May 01, 2010, 5:36 am, OXNARD, CA 93030
Acceptance, April 29, 2010, 9:30 am, INDEPENDENCE, MO 64054


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

hey mini u ever get my pm's regarding that chevelle wagon?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WHAT UP MINI? YEAH BRO I GOT IT ON SATURDAY! EVERYTHINGS COOL HOMIE!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Shit i got some time today to set down with BIG C and work on the bench ! We both pull out a Buick GN Regal ! Did some clean up , then sprayed some paint ! 










Mine is going for a mean Green Machine theme with 24's that tuck and a small block 327 ! I did some motor swapping to remove the V6 on mine and BIG C is going LOWRIDER style and running the V6 still but wanted a gangster look and style the all blacked out GN look so i did him up a nice pattern 2 tone ! 



















But what you guys can see in this pic is i added rain drops and gater skin to the paint work ! They both will get cleared tommrow if the rain holds off and BIG C can get his ass out of bed before noon !


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 30 2010, 01:16 AM~18181968
> *Shit  i  got  some  time  today to  set  down  with  BIG C  and  work  on the  bench !  We  both  pull out  a  Buick  GN  Regal  !  Did  some  clean  up  ,  then  sprayed  some  paint !
> 
> 
> ...


Nice builds Dave. Patterns look good.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

if either of you needs some reference pics i gotcha


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 29 2010, 10:16 PM~18181968
> *Shit  i  got  some  time  today to  set  down  with  BIG C  and  work  on the  bench !  We  both  pull out  a  Buick  GN  Regal  !  Did  some  clean  up  ,  then  sprayed  some  paint !
> 
> 
> ...


ALL BADASS, I WISH I COULD GET SOME PATTERN WORK DONE ON MY 61


----------



## yoespoa (Jul 30, 2010)

good discussion


ipad video converter
dvd to ipad


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well it was a nice CLEAR day today so i put the regals under glass !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

nice work guys!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

THING DO LOOK GOOD HERE!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 30 2010, 01:16 AM~18181968
> *!
> 
> 
> ...




this is gonna be sick!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 30 2010, 04:51 PM~18188577
> *Well  it  was  a  nice  CLEAR    day    today  so  i  put  the    regals  under  glass !
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jul 30 2010, 07:17 PM~18188780
> *:angry:
> *



Been here all week ! BIG C has been over twice for the whole day so don't say shit about you tried to call !


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 30 2010, 07:51 PM~18188577
> *Well  it  was  a  nice  CLEAR    day    today  so  i  put  the    regals  under  glass !
> 
> 
> ...


those came out real nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Jul 30 2010, 10:15 PM~18189974
> *those came out real nice :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

looking dam good! :wow:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

that green gn is coming out sick!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

what up?


wouldnt let me send pm to you 


you get last message?


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Those are some bad ass gn`s


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 1 2010, 04:20 PM~18200485
> *what up?
> wouldnt let me send pm to you
> you get last message?
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WHats up every one ! Well i finished up PHUKHEARSE Caddy tuesday and yesturday i pulled out 2 70 impala's for quick builds ! They are both in the van baking as i type but i'll get pics later ! The new 70's names are going to GOLDEN BROWN and PEPPER MINT PANTIES !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 12 2010, 12:35 PM~18293173
> *WHats  up  every  one  !  Well  i  finished  up    PHUKHEARSE Caddy  tuesday    and    yesturday  i  pulled  out  2  70  impala's  for  quick  builds  !    They  are  both  in  the  van  baking  as  i  type  but  i'll    get  pics  later  !  The  new  70's  names  are  going  to    GOLDEN BROWN  and  PEPPER MINT PANTIES !
> *


 :wow:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

ha in the van baking.. nice..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 12 2010, 09:35 PM~18297639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice bro


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

damn u mini those are killer. more pics of pepper mint patties i like the patterns on it.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Aug 13 2010, 01:08 AM~18299113
> *damn u mini those are killer. more pics of pepper mint patties i like the patterns on it.
> *


:barf: that sounds naaaaaaaaaasty :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 13 2010, 12:31 AM~18299310
> *:barf: that sounds naaaaaaaaaasty :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 12 2010, 10:50 PM~18298992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats some sick work there mini


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 12 2010, 11:35 AM~18293173
> *WHats  up  every   one  !   Well   i   finished  up     PHUKHEARSE Caddy   tuesday    and    yesturday   i   pulled  out   2  70   impala's  for   quick  builds  !    They   are  both  in   the  van   baking   as   i  type   but   i'll    get   pics  later  !   The   new   70's   names  are   going  to    GOLDEN BROWN   and   PEPPER MINT PANTIES !
> *


caddy? more blue car..?


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Aug 13 2010, 12:08 AM~18299113
> *damn u mini those are killer. more pics of pepper mint patties i like the patterns on it.
> *


my bad pepper mint panties :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## HONCHO (Apr 2, 2010)

superb paint job on pepper mint panties..


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 12 2010, 11:50 PM~18298992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up with my build


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 13 2010, 12:50 AM~18298992
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:wow: :wow: :wow: I just crapped my pants !!!!!!!!!! These are beautiful homie !!!!!!!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 12 2010, 08:35 PM~18297639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie you got down builds lookin clean!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 29 2010, 09:16 PM~18181968
> *Shit  i  got  some  time  today to  set  down  with  BIG C  and  work  on the  bench !  We  both  pull out  a  Buick  GN  Regal  !  Did  some  clean  up  ,  then  sprayed  some  paint !
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: projects looks badass dave


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well i got Goldin Brown finish here's a quick look ! I'll have more pics posted up laters in my display topic !


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 17 2010, 11:45 AM~18330319
> *Well  i  got  Goldin Brown    finish    here's  a  quick  look !  I'll  have    more  pics  posted  up  laters  in  my  display  topic !
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a great build . :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 17 2010, 04:45 AM~18330319
> *Well  i  got  Goldin Brown    finish    here's  a  quick  look !  I'll  have    more  pics  posted  up  laters  in  my  display  topic !
> 
> 
> ...


i just seen this!! its ok i can check this ride out all day along with the rest of your thread you are one of the top dogg's in my book on l.i.l. bro.. i love your builds an paint. keep up the outstanding work an keep em commin.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 17 2010, 10:45 AM~18330319
> *Well  i  got  Goldin Brown    finish    here's  a  quick  look !  I'll  have    more  pics  posted  up  laters  in  my  display  topic !
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: NICE COLORS LIKE THE 70


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 13 2010, 08:50 AM~18298992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Killer rides!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 17 2010, 02:45 AM~18330319
> *Well  i  got  Goldin Brown    finish    here's  a  quick  look !  I'll  have    more  pics  posted  up  laters  in  my  display  topic !
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :0 Nice work...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 17 2010, 04:45 AM~18330319
> *Well  i  got  Goldin Brown    finish    here's  a  quick  look !  I'll  have    more  pics  posted  up  laters  in  my  display  topic !
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WHAT HAPPENS WHEN MINI IS THE LAB ? HAS THE WANTS TO CREATE SOMETHING ? AND IS NOT AFRAID TO CUT SHIT UP ?

















































































































It looks a little short but its t he same length as the chevelle wagon !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 20 2010, 12:14 AM~18357785
> *WHAT  HAPPENS  WHEN    MINI  IS    THE  LAB  ? HAS  THE  WANTS  TO  CREATE  SOMETHING ? AND    IS  NOT  AFRAID  TO  CUT  SHIT  UP ?
> 
> 
> ...



Nice work David, looks good.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

fuck yeah thats a bad asss


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 20 2010, 01:04 PM~18361890
> *fuck yeah thats a bad asss
> *


x2 do your magic Dave!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOVE THE WAGON.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

How's this look fellas !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

lovin the rims


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 24 2010, 07:46 PM~18397158
> *How's  this  look  fellas !
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

i spy something


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 24 2010, 06:46 PM~18397158
> *How's  this  look  fellas !
> 
> 
> ...



nice!! ive been wanting this kit to put some nice size wheels on it also!! what color u goin?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 24 2010, 08:50 PM~18397205
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> i spy something
> *


Yea fool! Been doing what i can ! BUT ! We actually need to start over ! All 3 bodies you sent are cut wrong and the dually bed was hacked too bad ! 

We actually need another EXT body and an uncut dually bed and just start over !


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 24 2010, 06:50 PM~18397205
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> i spy something
> *



:0 escalade dually??


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 24 2010, 07:53 PM~18397229
> *Yea  fool!  Been  doing  what  i  can  !  BUT !  We  actually  need  to  start  over ! All  3  bodies  you  sent  are  cut  wrong  and  the  dually  bed  was  hacked  too  bad  !
> 
> We  actually  need  another  EXT  body  and  an uncut  dually  bed and  just  start  over !
> *


i might have that dually. :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 24 2010, 08:53 PM~18397227
> *nice!! ive been wanting this kit to put some nice size wheels on it also!! what color u goin?
> *


Shit bro don't know if i'm going to keep it ! If i do i think of bright yellow with painted to match bumpers !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice work fool!! I'll give ya a call tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 24 2010, 09:53 PM~18397229
> *Yea  fool!  Been  doing  what  i  can  !  BUT !  We  actually  need  to  start  over ! All  3  bodies  you  sent  are  cut  wrong  and  the  dually  bed  was  hacked  too  bad  !
> 
> We  actually  need  another  EXT  body  and  an uncut  dually  bed and  just  start  over !
> *


I got ya on the EXT kit.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 24 2010, 08:53 PM~18397227
> *nice!! ive been wanting this kit to put some nice size wheels on it also!!
> *


   :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 24 2010, 06:55 PM~18397244
> *Shit  bro  don't  know  if  i'm  going  to  keep  it !  If  i  do  i think  of  bright    yellow  with  painted  to    match  bumpers  !
> *



really y is that?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

that a 70 impala top


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 24 2010, 08:55 PM~18397244
> *Shit  bro  don't  know  if  i'm  going  to  keep  it !  If  i  do  i think  of  bright    yellow  with  painted  to    match  bumpers  !
> *


this.. is brilliant.. these wheels, yellow where the chrome is, black stripes and lettering... black interior with yellow piping... :420: damn this sounds good


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 24 2010, 08:46 PM~18397158
> *How's  this  look  fellas !
> 
> 
> ...


thought u said u werent gonna do another donk! :biggrin: looks good bro. love how the wheels tuck up in the wheel wells. def keepin my eye out on this one


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 24 2010, 08:57 PM~18397264
> *really y is that?
> *



Actually what the deal is 85 Biarittz sent me 4 kits ! The wagon is his and he had pass 1 on to BIG C for his brithday ! The next 2 were for me for doing the body work on the wagon but i owe 85 more work for some other kits he has sent me so if the coupe is something he wants its his ! 

His a great friend and if he likes it  i'll just rebuild myself 1 later on LOL :biggrin: !


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 24 2010, 07:02 PM~18397309
> *Actually  what  the  deal    is  85 Biarittz  sent  me  4  kits  !    The  wagon  is  his  and  he  had  pass 1  on  to  BIG C    for  his  brithday !  The  next  2  were  for  me  for  doing the  body  work  on  the  wagon  but  i  owe  85    more  work  for  some  other  kits  he  has  sent    me  so  if  the  coupe  is  something  he  wants  its    his !
> 
> His  a  great  friend  and  if  he  likes  it  i'll  just  rebuild  myself  1  later  on  LOL  :biggrin: !
> *


i hear u!! charles is a great person, no doubt!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 24 2010, 08:57 PM~18397274
> *that a 70 impala top
> *


Yup ! I took a 1/16th out of the middle and cut the front of the roof at the chrome trim line , then sanded off the drop top molding and set then just evened everthing up ! Pretty easy E ! But most are just affarid to start cuttin up $20.00 kits LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 24 2010, 09:05 PM~18397333
> *Yup !  I  took  a  1/16th  out  of the  middle  and  cut the    front  of the  roof  at  the  chrome    trim  line  , then  sanded  off the  drop  top  molding  and  set  then  just  evened  everthing  up !  Pretty    easy  E !  But  most  are  just  affarid  to  start  cuttin  up  $20.00  kits  LOL! :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: 

im guilty on that count lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Aug 24 2010, 09:00 PM~18397293
> *thought u said u werent gonna do another donk!  :biggrin:  looks good bro. love how the wheels tuck up in the wheel wells. def keepin my eye out on this one
> *


LOL! Its just mocked up Tunz ! 

BUT! 

After building the Cutty and the Regal i have to say to be honest if they are done right i like the 20-24's on some rides that can keep them at a nice stance ! 

That shit E put to the caddy is crazy LOL !


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 24 2010, 09:08 PM~18397363
> *LOL!    Its  just  mocked  up  Tunz !
> 
> BUT!
> ...


i agree. makes em look alot more meaner and serious than bein jacked up 20ft in the air on some 22" rims lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 24 2010, 09:46 PM~18397158
> *How's  this   look   fellas !
> 
> 
> ...





this is sick! :0 





and i see some body work gettin done :biggrin: :run: :run: :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 24 2010, 10:04 PM~18397324
> *i hear u!! charles is a great person, no doubt!
> *






x-2-3-4-5-and 6


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

ill find another dually bed


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 24 2010, 07:08 PM~18397363
> *LOL!    Its  just  mocked  up  Tunz !
> 
> BUT!
> ...


Yup... not a fan of the whole donkey thing, but if done right, they do come out nice.... 24 inch rims would be the largest that would look good on there IMO....


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 12 2010, 07:35 PM~18297639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if you let one of these go i got first dibs!!!!!!!!!!! let me know mini..........


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 25 2010, 12:41 PM~18402460
> *if you let one of these go i got first dibs!!!!!!!!!!! let me know mini..........
> *



Your choice $150.00 ! They are fresh never showed off yet other then on here ! If i show them in june and they win price doubles :biggrin:!LOL !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

SOME THINGS YOU JUST CAN'T FUCK WITH UNLESS YOU RELIZE ITS ONLY PLASTIC ! 



































































AND YOU KNOW EVERYTHING IN THIS PIC CAN'T BE BOUGHT OFF NO SHELF YOU HAVE TO BE ABOUT IT AND CREATE IT !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 25 2010, 11:44 PM~18408788
> *SOME THINGS  YOU   JUST   CAN'T  FUCK  WITH   UNLESS  YOU   RELIZE  ITS  ONLY  PLASTIC  !
> 
> 
> ...


looks cool.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

UGLY ??? All i got to do is paint it and this bitch be better then half the shit on here ! 


NOT FOR SALE ! ITS GOING INTO RUBBER !


----------



## d[email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

wagon looks good D.

now see, im not scred to chop somethin up at all................ but my big thing is knowing where to make cuts and how you peice things together.

is thre a simple way to just look at two bodys and know where to make the cuts? what do you do? 


eithe way...................... youve been puttin in some serious work the past two weeks :biggrin: looks good brother


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 26 2010, 01:44 AM~18408788
> *SOME THINGS  YOU  JUST  CAN'T  FUCK  WITH  UNLESS  YOU  RELIZE  ITS  ONLY  PLASTIC  !
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good David. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 26 2010, 07:33 AM~18409946
> *wagon looks good D.
> 
> now see, im not scred to chop somethin up at all................ but my big thing is knowing where to make cuts and how you peice things together.
> ...



Jeff for me what i do is over cut on my donor , and under  cut on my project ! Meaning like on this project i cut the roof off the alternomad kit as it to make it a elco and cut down into the body at the body line to give me enough room to trim to fit ! 

On the crown vic i cut he roof from door line to door line on top and then at the door seams as if to open it up and removed the top then sized up the length of the wagon roof to fit with the length of the crown vic ! Once i relized the middile add to be taken out some i cut it down the center and then refit it and then over lap the other part the roof to see what needs to be trimmed to fit flush then i cut the trunk area out and start getting it to shape! 

Its really matter of LITTLE CUTS HERE AND THERE ! 

YOU CANT JUST CUT IT ALL UP AND THEN CREATE IT ! Thats where shit gets trashed is cause he jump all at it with out any knowledge of where to cut and how to even it out and make it what you want it too ! 

BUILD BY THIS LIST AND YOU SHOULD BE OK ! 


START CLEAN 

OVER CUT DONOR

UNDER CUT PROJECT 

TEST FIT 

TRIM FIT 

EVEN EDGE ALL SEAMS

SPOT GLUE IN PLACE

TAKE A 360 LOOK AND MAKE SURE EVER THING IS EVEN AND LEVEL

UNDER BRACE SEAMS

FILL IN GAPS 

SAND EVEN 


The spot glue means that do glue it totally ! just enough to hold it in place while you get all set up so fit your to high or too low you can readjust it to make it right ! 

Remember the more you do the easier it gets and the more shit you'll be eager to attempt !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 26 2010, 08:26 AM~18410140
> *Looks good David.  :biggrin:
> *


LOL! Well thanks ! You gave me the idea and i did it LOL! :biggrin: 

Now to do a 2dr and drop top ! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 26 2010, 10:31 AM~18410415
> *LOL!    Well  thanks  !  You  gave  me  the  idea  and  i  did  it  LOL! :biggrin:
> 
> Now    to  do  a    2dr  and  drop  top  ! :biggrin:
> *


Sounds good. Working on getting a few things now.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 26 2010, 12:15 AM~18408988
> *UGLY  ???  All i  got to  do  is  paint  it  and  this  bitch  be  better  then  half the  shit    on  here  !
> NOT  FOR  SALE !    ITS  GOING  INTO  RUBBER    !
> *


 :wow:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

I STILL NEED A MINI CREATION FOR MY COLLECTION! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeap, im all about doin uip shit like that. things ya cant find in stores.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Put it some work before the storm sent water to the basement !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 25 2010, 12:41 PM~18402460
> *if you let one of these go i got first dibs!!!!!!!!!!! let me know mini..........
> *


ill take golden brown!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 1 2010, 03:36 AM~18458165
> *Put  it  some  work  before  the  storm  sent  water  to  the  basement !
> 
> 
> ...





looks good D

i hope things arnt to bad there, and everyone was ok


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 26 2010, 07:44 AM~18408788
> *SOME THINGS  YOU  JUST  CAN'T  FUCK  WITH  UNLESS  YOU  RELIZE  ITS  ONLY  PLASTIC  !
> 
> 
> ...


SICK..


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 1 2010, 01:36 AM~18458165
> *Put  it  some  work  before  the  storm  sent  water  to  the  basement !
> 
> 
> ...


 Sick truck ..... Sucks about the water hope it didn't fuck anything up


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 1 2010, 08:15 AM~18458595
> *looks good D
> 
> i hope things arnt to bad there, and everyone was ok
> *




x2


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Been working on the Caddy for Dropped and made a few changes to get a better lookin build for him ! 

It was to be a single body but the damn thing kept braking at the seems even with my support plugs in it so i removed the bed and made it a separate item ! And Its also in frist primer !


























Still have a SHIT LOAD of work but it has to set up in this 2k primer for a day so i might just work on something quick and do a 2day build !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:run: :run: :run: :run: :biggrin: 


looks good dave! thanks again, and as always, if you need anything? just let me know :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

he wagon and caddy looks good..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Alittle update on the bench ! With all the rain this last couple weeks the floor has been under water so not much done !


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 22 2010, 04:33 PM~18635058
> *Alittle  update  on  the  bench !  With  all the  rain this  last  couple  weeks  the  floor  has  been  under water  so  not  much  done !
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 22 2010, 05:33 PM~18635058
> *Alittle  update  on  the  bench !  With  all the  rain this  last  couple  weeks  the  floor  has  been  under water  so  not  much  done !
> 
> 
> ...


dam


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 22 2010, 04:33 PM~18635058
> *Alittle  update  on  the  bench !  With  all the  rain this  last  couple  weeks  the  floor  has  been  under water  so  not  much  done !
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE WORK :thumbsup: HOPE TO SEE THIS IN YOUR AUCTIONS SOMEDAY :nicoderm:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

lookin good kid!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice truck :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Sep 24 2010, 03:54 PM~18653280
> *Nice truck  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 !


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 23 2010, 01:33 AM~18635058
> *Alittle  update  on  the  bench !  With  all the  rain this  last  couple  weeks  the  floor  has  been  under water  so  not  much  done !
> 
> 
> ...



In Amsterdam its also rains like shit ,good luck on the build cant wait to see this badass truck finished .


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

whatcha got goin?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 29 2010, 12:22 AM~18688958
> *whatcha got goin?
> *


Nothing right now ! I did just get a new EXT kit and bed for your project though ! :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 22 2010, 04:33 PM~18635058
> *Alittle  update  on  the  bench !  With  all the  rain this  last  couple  weeks  the  floor  has  been  under water  so  not  much  done !
> 
> 
> ...


so what kits do u need to make this big boy?


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 22 2010, 04:33 PM~18635058
> *Alittle  update  on  the  bench !  With  all the  rain this  last  couple  weeks  the  floor  has  been  under water  so  not  much  done !
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Thats badass. Lots of really awesome builds in here!


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Looking really good brother!


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Sep 29 2010, 01:47 PM~18693818
> *so what kits do u need to make this big boy?
> *


3 VW Beetle kits..... 
Umm looks to me like he used a couple fullsize truck kits.... :biggrin: 

Truck looks bad ass Dave....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Yea to make this i use the Revell 99 chevy truck and 2 revell caddy suv kits ! And regalman85 what are you calling Bullshit on ?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking sweet Dave


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 1 2010, 07:03 AM~18709580
> *Yea  to  make  this  i    use  the  Revell  99  chevy    truck  and  2  revell  caddy  suv  kits ! And  regalman85 what    are  you  calling  Bullshit  on ?
> *


 :wow:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 1 2010, 12:36 AM~18458165
> *Put  it  some  work  before  the  storm  sent  water  to  the  basement !
> 
> 
> ...



do u have more pics of the nissan...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 29 2010, 01:39 PM~18693285
> *Nothing  right  now  !    I  did  just  get  a  new  EXT  kit  and  bed  for  your  project  though  !  :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: :biggrin: :happysad: :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Oct 2 2010, 11:39 PM~18721802
> *do u have more pics of the nissan...
> *


Well no ! Its actually a very old built up i did many years ago that i sold to Rick at SCALEDREAMS.COM YOUR 1 STOP HOBBY SHOP THAT HAS THE BEST PRICES AND FASTEST SHIPPING IN THE HOBBY !

He sent it back to me last year in a trade we did a few months ago ! Its already in the reworking stage when i find the rest of the items i need to redo it !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 3 2010, 03:46 AM~18722669
> *:happysad:  :biggrin:  :happysad:  :biggrin:  :happysad:
> *


Q i need to call you probley on tues day so Please PM your # when it would be a good time to call Thanks !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Just doing a quick build while i wait for parts for a few projects !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Interior and engine bay look good man. Should look great with that body.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 27 2010, 08:25 PM~18925570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks great mini! u definitely pay great attention to detail  

can we get a full pic of the build?


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Looking good D!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

Looks good David. Nice to see you building.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 27 2010, 06:25 PM~18925570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 (I need your hose) size matters! lol (no ****)
I really could use about 6 of those radiator hose's!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice, what size braid are you useing for your radiator hose?


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 27 2010, 08:51 PM~18925843
> *Interior and engine bay look good man. Should look great with that body.
> *


x2


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 28 2010, 12:58 PM~18931156
> *nice, what size braid are you useing for your radiator hose?
> *


HUM ! My package dont say but it is the largest size that PRO-TECK has in their 1/24-1/25 scale line of detail items !


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Hey Mini Dreams just wondering if you have more progress pics or finished this build ?.









The reason i ask is that it inspired and motivated me to try do a simular build (thanks).
Check it out let me know what you think and any advice would be greatly appreciated.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=541614&st=120


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 28 2010, 09:53 PM~18934986
> *HUM !    My   package   dont  say   but  it  is   the  largest  size  that   PRO-TECK has  in  their  1/24-1/25 scale   line  of  detail  items !
> *



They have a website?




Nevermind i got it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Just alittle something that i start on this week ! 



















Going pro touring style trying to build a twin turbo for it ! Its not going to have any chrome !


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 5 2011, 01:46 AM~19508346
> *Just  alittle  something  that  i  start  on  this  week !
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 5 2011, 04:46 AM~19508346
> *Just  alittle  something  that  i  start  on  this  week !
> 
> 
> ...



What color are you thinking of running with?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 5 2011, 04:46 AM~19508346
> *Just  alittle  something  that  i  start  on  this  week !
> 
> 
> ...





are you gonna use the big wing on it? or no?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Unkown on the color Mayhem and dropped NO ! I am not using the wing ! I made a flush tail wing ! I want this to be slick and clean !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 5 2011, 04:59 PM~19511664
> *Unkown  on  the  color  Mayhem  and  dropped  NO !  I  am  not  using the  wing  !  I  made  a flush  tail  wing    !  I  want this  to  be    slick  and  clean !
> *




def somethin different with that nose on it ya know! either way, its gonna look sick...................... nice choice in wheels too


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 5 2011, 05:15 PM~19511804
> *def somethin different with that nose on it ya know! either way, its gonna look sick...................... nice choice in wheels too
> *



x2 What wheels are those? I need a set of those for my 70 Plymouth build.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I GOT A NEW PROJECT STARTED AND BEEN WORKING ON A FEW IN PROGRESS PROJECT !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 13 2011, 08:51 AM~20328318
> *I  GOT  A  NEW  PROJECT  STARTED  AND  BEEN  WORKING  ON A  FEW IN  PROGRESS PROJECT !
> 
> 
> ...


Where did u get the coffin bro that's shit looms sweet!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 13 2011, 05:29 PM~20331832
> *Where did u get the coffin bro that's shit looms sweet!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

daaaamn man, killer work


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> I GOT A NEW PROJECT STARTED AND BEEN WORKING ON A FEW IN PROGRESS PROJECT !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Well isnt this nice.... Finally you started posting again on here....
Glad to see youre back?!?!? Again


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 14 2011, 12:30 AM~20334388
> *Well isnt this nice.... Finally you started posting again on here....
> Glad to see youre back?!?!? Again
> *





hes not back, hes teasin you lol :0 :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh well... its fun to see him on here with that mouth of his from time to time....

NO ****


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 14 2011, 12:35 AM~20334430
> *Oh well... its fun to see him on here with that mouth of his from time to time....
> *


You sooo should have put the (no ****) after that statement.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I did.... but you were to fast for me.....

Thats it, Im puttin NO **** after every reply that I make....


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

here it is! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 13 2011, 12:51 PM~20328318
> *I  GOT  A  NEW  PROJECT  STARTED  AND  BEEN  WORKING  ON A  FEW IN  PROGRESS PROJECT !
> 
> 
> ...


I'm lovin that grille, what did you use on it?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 13 2011, 12:51 PM~20328318
> *I  GOT  A  NEW  PROJECT  STARTED  AND  BEEN  WORKING  ON A  FEW IN  PROGRESS PROJECT !
> 
> 
> ...




i just noticed your a 1/32 scale diecast feind for them wheels lol...... theyre off the yellow hummer huh?

i had one, took it out and went at it to get the wheels off and broke one of the wheels :angry: had me pissed!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 14 2011, 08:08 AM~20336252
> *i just noticed your a 1/32 scale diecast feind for them wheels lol...... theyre off the yellow hummer huh?
> 
> i had one, took it out and went at it to get the wheels off and broke one of the wheels :angry:  had me pissed!
> *


How did it brake? Man for a set a wheels that cost only $5.00 they work great and at this point not many people use them ! They are perfect size for our kits .

OH ! FYI if it was the post mount is what broke thats cool ! I had to shave these down to fit anyways so hopefully you still have them and you can SEND THEM TO ME ! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 13 2011, 11:51 AM~20328318
> *I  GOT  A  NEW  PROJECT  STARTED  AND  BEEN  WORKING  ON A  FEW IN  PROGRESS PROJECT !
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!...that 70 is bad ass.. :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Good Shit Dave, got some nice projects in here bro!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 14 2011, 09:14 AM~20336282
> *How  did  it  brake?  Man  for  a  set  a  wheels  that  cost  only  $5.00  they  work  great  and  at  this  point  not  many  people  use  them  !  They  are  perfect  size  for  our  kits .
> 
> OH  !  FYI  if  it  was the post  mount is what  broke  thats  cool !  I  had  to  shave these  down  to  fit  anyways    so  hopefully  you  still  have  them  and  you  can  SEND THEM  TO  ME  ! :biggrin:
> *





i wish it was just the post mount that broke, i went to pull the wheel off the metal stud and when i pulled, it pulled the center of the wheels threw the dish lol

not even workable, unless i use the rings for something  

but i saved 3 so i was thinkin of putting two on a car hauler or something ya know!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Damn what was you using to pull it apart LOL ! 

For me what i do grab a pair of vise grips and clip the axle and then turn the wheel till it gets loss . It seems to work very well for me !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 14 2011, 09:27 AM~20336332
> *Damn  what  was  you  using  to pull  it  apart  LOL !
> 
> For  me  what  i  do  grab  a  pair  of  vise  grips and  clip  the  axle  and then  turn  the  wheel    till  it    gets  loss . It  seems  to  work  very  well  for  me  !
> *



That's the same shit I do, only when I twisted, so did the center of the wheel right out of the rim, like it was real brittle or some shit!

It's fucked up because I haven't seen them at wally world sense the one I bought that time, and I'm not spending double on eBay for them wheels either!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well here are some new projects i strated today after talkin to Markie on phone ! It never fells that when i talk to another modeler new ideas are tossed about and i can't move on till i do them !


















































And an ALL PLASTIC 67/70 custom coupe


























Man like i didn't have enough stuff going already !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks bad ass David..... I gotta get my hands on a couple more 67's and 70's....
Hows the 70 Surf Hearse comin?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 15 2011, 12:21 PM~20346395
> *Well  here  are  some  new  projects  i  strated  today  after  talkin  to  Markie    on  phone  !  It  never  fells  that  when  i  talk  to  another  modeler    new  ideas  are  tossed  about  and  i  can't  move  on  till  i  do them !
> 
> 
> ...


 fu%K gunny? I thought I left a comment on these two cars already? that is the ticket right there bro.. you made that shit look better than we projected..
you were right about me needed some coup's... I dont know if its just the angle?
but that boot looks really good on that 70 .. but the up-top is just plain 
beautiful! you got to pull out some skirts from your bag of tricks! oh yea, we got 
work to do buddy! Enjoy the birthday party..


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Dec 25 2010, 08:48 AM~19417194
> *Hey Mini Dreams just wondering if you have more progress pics or finished this build ?.
> 
> 
> ...


AWSOME


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 15 2011, 12:21 PM~20346395
> *Well  here  are  some  new  projects  i  strated  today  after  talkin  to  Markie    on  phone  !  It  never  fells  that  when  i  talk  to  another  modeler    new  ideas  are  tossed  about  and  i  can't  move  on  till  i  do them !
> 
> 
> ...


65' CONV. TOP?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

rag looks good


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Apr 15 2011, 09:51 PM~20349012
> *65' CONV. TOP?
> *


WHats up Eddie where the hell you been boy ? Yes that top is a shorten 65 top !


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Vert looks good. Top looks lime it was made for it.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

projects are looking good bro Cant wait to see them finish :wow: :thumbsup: 

you need to pm your addy so I can sent them murals bro.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 15 2011, 09:21 PM~20346395
> *Well  here  are  some  new  projects  i  strated  today  after  talkin  to  Markie    on  phone  !  It  never  fells  that  when  i  talk  to  another  modeler    new  ideas  are  tossed  about  and  i  can't  move  on  till  i  do them !
> 
> 
> ...



Nice projects..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 15 2011, 12:21 PM~20346395
> *Well  here  are  some  new  projects  i  strated  today  after  talkin  to  Markie    on  phone  !  It  never  fells  that  when  i  talk  to  another  modeler    new  ideas  are  tossed  about  and  i  can't  move  on  till  i  do them !
> 
> 
> ...











you knew I would react.. lol


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 16 2011, 07:56 AM~20351639
> *WHats  up  Eddie    where  the  hell  you  been  boy  ?  Yes  that  top  is  a  shorten  65  top !
> *


not much big dawg finally got my internet goin' ....
tryin' to finishin' up on a couple projects .


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 17 2011, 12:46 PM~20358707
> *
> 
> 
> ...






























A VERT 70 WITH AN UPTOP, AND A HT 67 CAPRICE? 2 MUST HAVE'S FOR 2011!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

been at the bench working onn the the 67 and 70 drop here are some updates !

70 drop top !

































67 coupe









































Both pretty close to paint ! I have also hand made a drop top boot for the 70 ! I'll be getting more pics up in a minute ! I was on the phone with Hydro while taking these pics and couldn't find it !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

ok here are the pics of the boot and sun visors 



































Heres the boot i had ! it was from an OG 70 kit where it was just cut the roof off even at the top of the trunk and qrts !

































SO this the 1 i made ! 


















Just simple bends on the boot and sanding and then the front edge to fill in the gap and you have a great fit !


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good mini


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

damn, lookin real good homie!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

great work on both cars... the 67 is fuckin hot... the up top for the 70 is hot too..
the home made boot is very close, it cover's the trunk line better than the first one..
Im curious how a factory boot from a 69 promo would fit on the 70?
If I find one I will shoot it your way!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

that looks good bro :wow: :thumbsup:  

did U get my PM?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

both rides are looking good shit stain! :biggrin:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

KLEAN uffin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice work as usual Bro .....


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 23 2011, 11:15 AM~20401225
> *Nice work as usual Bro .....
> *


X2


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 22 2011, 11:47 AM~20396774
> *been  at the  bench  working  onn the  the  67  and  70  drop  here  are  some  updates !
> 
> 70 drop top !
> ...


Love the up top '70! Overall great quality work!


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

very nice work homie.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Let's get that up top casted with this boot! so I can put one on a 70 and a 69!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 24 2011, 04:53 PM~20409737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :yes: ill buy some..


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 22 2011, 12:19 PM~20396917
> *ok  here  are  the  pics  of the  boot  and sun  visors
> 
> 
> ...


coming along nice homie diggin it! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

What you think about the REAL CANVUS looking top and boot ?



















































I am happy with it being my frist attempt at it ! Its way cleaner looking in person for some reason but i still might redo it and see if there is a way to achive a better look !Tell me what you guys think !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

What did you use , and does it come in blue?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 26 2011, 09:41 AM~20422140
> *What did you use , and does it come in blue?
> *


Piss off ! I an't telling till after HeartLand !


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

looks good i like it!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

looks good! the addition of the seams to the up top are a nice touch :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 26 2011, 08:02 AM~20422262
> *Piss off !  I  an't  telling  till  after  HeartLand !
> *


:angry:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 26 2011, 06:01 AM~20421954
> *What  you  think  about the  REAL  CANVUS  looking  top  and  boot ?
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great to me hope to see it done soon :biggrin:


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

damn bro, that looks good!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 22 2010, 07:33 PM~18635058
> *Alittle  update  on  the  bench !  With  all the  rain this  last  couple  weeks  the  floor  has  been  under water  so  not  much  done !
> 
> 
> ...


ANY UPDATES


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 26 2011, 12:44 PM~20423186
> *ANY UPDATES
> *


NO ! This project was scrapped ! The plastic had a bad reaction to a new primer i tried out and its beyond repair !


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 26 2011, 11:16 AM~20423374
> *NO !  This  project  was  scrapped  !  The  plastic  had  a  bad  reaction  to  a new  primer  i  tried  out  and  its  beyond  repair !
> *


what kind of primer so we know not to use it in the future LMAO


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 26 2011, 02:16 PM~20423374
> *NO !  This  project  was  scrapped  !  The  plastic  had  a  bad  reaction  to  a new  primer  i  tried  out  and  its  beyond  repair !
> *





:wow: sooo............................. whats next lol!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 26 2011, 02:16 PM~20423374
> *NO !  This  project  was  scrapped  !  The  plastic  had  a  bad  reaction  to  a new  primer  i  tried  out  and  its  beyond  repair !
> *


 :0 Damn that sucks!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 26 2011, 06:45 PM~20425628
> *:wow:  sooo............................. whats next lol!
> *


Awaiting on you to send me the 2 kits i need !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 26 2011, 09:05 PM~20426288
> *Awaiting  on you  to  send  me  the  2  kits  i  need !
> *




we need to talk lol................... im off tomorrow, so ill give you a call around noon?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 26 2011, 07:01 AM~20421954
> *What  you  think  about the  REAL  CANVUS  looking  top  and  boot ?
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Minidick! :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 26 2011, 08:07 PM~20426307
> *we need to talk lol................... im off tomorrow, so ill give you a call around noon?
> *


I won't answer ! :fuq:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 26 2011, 08:09 PM~20426324
> *Looks good Minidick!  :0    :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Smallz ! You been doing anything ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 26 2011, 11:02 AM~20422262
> *Piss off !  I  an't  telling  till  after  HeartLand !
> *






:wow: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 26 2011, 06:11 PM~20426346
> *Thanks  Smallz !  You  been  doing  anything ?
> *


Yeah. Working on my Cutlass! :uh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 26 2011, 09:10 PM~20426336
> *I  won't  answer !  :fuq:
> *




ill keep ringin that shit till your old lady anwsers............ :biggrin: then ill tell her to put your cross eyed ass on the phone lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 26 2011, 08:17 PM~20426408
> *ill keep ringin that shit till your old lady anwsers............ :biggrin: then ill tell her to put your cross eyed ass on the phone lol
> *


I thought you were going to call me not Hearse?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 26 2011, 07:41 AM~20422140
> *What did you use , and does it come in blue?
> *


hmmm.....almost looks like a dark panty hose?! dont those things have the seams in em to use as stitching?! :dunno: what ever it is it looks killer mini!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 26 2011, 09:18 PM~20426420
> *I thought  you  were  going to  call  me  not  Hearse?
> *




:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 26 2011, 07:05 PM~20426288
> *Awaiting  on you  to  send  me  the  2  kits  i  need !
> *


David, i havent forgot about sending you that promo caddy either. Ive been busy with work, and didnt have time on my last set of days off. Im back up in camp til the 2nd, but ill get it out that week.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 26 2011, 07:01 AM~20421954
> *What  you  think  about the  REAL  CANVUS  looking  top  and  boot ?
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: me luuuuuuuv it , how much shipped


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 26 2011, 07:34 PM~20427146
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 26 2011, 07:01 AM~20421954
> *What  you  think  about the  REAL  CANVUS  looking  top  and  boot ?
> 
> 
> ...



this material looks perfect on there dave!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 27 2011, 01:54 PM~20432110
> *this material looks perfect on there dave!
> *



Yea I went and did another roof today and sprayed it black then i cleared it with a satin clear ! It looks ok ! I'll post some pics in a few minutes!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats bad ass!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 26 2011, 09:01 AM~20421954
> *What  you  think  about the  REAL  CANVUS  looking  top  and  boot ?
> 
> 
> ...


I dig the hell out of it!! I'm takin' notes!! Lmao!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 27 2011, 06:22 PM~20433739
> *Thats bad ass!
> *


Now thats been cleared with a satin finish ! I found another top i'm going to do tommrow and i'm going to cover it and spary it orange and then cover it with flat clear and see what happens !

It looks in person a tad to shiny compared to the top on the 70 ! So i'm a going to spay the flat clear next !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 27 2011, 06:24 PM~20433749
> *I dig the hell out of it!! I'm takin' notes!! Lmao!!
> *


Shit you know if you need any help i'm here !


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

looks great! i'll wait to after that show to see wat this material.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 27 2011, 06:30 PM~20433797
> *looks great! i'll wait to after that show to see wat this material.
> *


No problem I can tell you i just don't want hearse to know ! He'll be using this stuff to remove his ass crack hairs !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 27 2011, 04:31 PM~20433810
> *No  problem  I  can  tell    you  i  just  don't  want  hearse  to  know  !    He'll  be  using  this  stuff  to  remove  his  ass  crack  hairs  !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 27 2011, 06:27 PM~20433775
> *Shit  you  know  if  you  need  any  help  i'm  here  !
> *


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

they all look good bro ..


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Mini, glad to see you back....keep posting pic and progress...it keeps us little people motivated....


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 26 2011, 07:01 AM~20421954
> *What  you  think  about the  REAL  CANVUS  looking  top  and  boot ?
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: That top and boot are SICK! Always clean work in here!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 27 2011, 06:06 PM~20434519
> *Mini, glad to see you back....keep posting pic and progress...it keeps us little people motivated....
> *


X2.... Always enjoy seeing pics of your builds whether they are old builds or new...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 27 2011, 10:35 PM~20435883
> *X2.... Always enjoy seeing pics of your builds whether they are old builds or new...
> *


YEA i wish i could be building more but i seem to get side tracked alot lately ! I just can't seem to get anything to make sense.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 28 2011, 11:06 AM~20434519
> *Mini, glad to see you back....keep posting pic and progress...it keeps us little people motivated....
> *


x2 I agree


----------



## Sleepy2368 (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 26 2011, 07:01 AM~20421954
> *What  you  think  about the  REAL  CANVUS  looking  top  and  boot ?
> 
> 
> ...



looks like the same material that the flexible fabric band-aids are made out of.. looks good mini, as always :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL! Thats what it is ! Most stores carry the clear or the white but they are plastic style ! I'm heading down to the bench in a few minutes to clean up and do a how - to on it !


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 28 2011, 12:09 PM~20439601
> *LOL!  Thats  what  it    is  !  Most  stores  carry  the  clear  or  the  white  but  they  are  plastic  style  !  I'm  heading  down  to  the  bench  in  a  few  minutes  to  clean  up  and  do  a  how - to  on it !
> *


 :0 cant wait to see it


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 26 2011, 08:29 AM~20422407
> *looks good! the addition of the seams to the up top are a nice touch :thumbsup:
> *


 x2 the seams kill it.. in a good way..

the 69 boot is going off to get casted today.. But the word of the day is up-top..

how much harder could it be to mold them for 67's and 68's? 
i am thinking 69 and 70 should be about the same!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 28 2011, 12:41 PM~20439799
> *x2 the seams kill it.. in a good way..
> 
> the 69 boot is going off to get casted today..  But the word of the day is up-top..
> ...



Shit i couldn't tel you with out have in a drop 8 and 7 here with 2 more tops to flex into shape ! But it can be done ! :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

canvas tops are great! u gonna hava a lot of cats trying that now! ..myself included :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

David... Ost a couple pics of your red/orange nova please


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

To all LAY IT LOW members ! Other then to KB and Kevin sorry if i am the fault for the actions that have lead to the random topic shut down ! I do enjoy this place , and have meet a ton of REAL BUILDERS and for that Thank you ! I have also meet others that are pure jokes not only at this hobby but at life ! But from this point forward i will not post in any other topics cause when i do i'm either being rude, an ass, or stating that i'm better then those that are in it so all my post will only be in mine own ! 

If you wish to see them then open up and enjoy ! If you dont then don't look ! If your a shit starter and want to have some fun i'm here and i won't run to any mod to have it removed or to tell on you ! 

I'M A BUILDER, I DO BUILD , AND THATS WHAT I'LL BE DOING THIS MOMENT FORWARD ! 

THANKS FOR THE LAST FEW GOOD YEARS ON LIL AND MAY PEACE BE WITH YOU ! 


Oh and don't forget to get all your modeling needs from 

SCALEDREAMS.com !


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

I feel like I should light a candle for you! if you leave you will be missed, PM me brother


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 27 2011, 07:11 PM~20433681
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Kinda looks like hockey stick tape?


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice stuff in here, I especially like the cadillac truck and the hearse.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 28 2011, 06:12 PM~20441554
> *I feel like I should light a candle for you!  if you leave you will be missed, PM me brother
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


hes a shit stain on the hobby........ let him go :biggrin: he never did shit for the site or the hobby lol


















hes got a shitty attitude  



















hes hearses brother!  























so fuck off mini






















im just bullshittin :biggrin: you aint goin no where, just build and post foo!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 28 2011, 03:57 PM~20441449
> *To  all  LAY  IT  LOW  members  !  Other  then  to  KB and  Kevin  sorry  if  i  am  the  fault  for  the  actions  that  have  lead to  the  random  topic  shut  down !  I  do  enjoy  this  place , and  have  meet  a  ton  of  REAL BUILDERS  and  for that  Thank  you !  I  have  also  meet  others  that  are  pure  jokes  not  only  at this  hobby  but  at  life  !  But  from  this  point  forward  i  will  not  post  in  any other  topics  cause  when  i  do  i'm  either  being  rude,  an  ass,  or  stating that  i'm  better  then  those  that  are  in  it  so  all my  post  will  only  be  in  mine  own !
> 
> If  you  wish  to  see them  then  open  up  and  enjoy  !  If  you  dont  then  don't  look !  If  your  a  shit  starter  and  want  to  have  some  fun  i'm  here  and  i  won't  run  to  any mod  to  have  it  removed    or  to  tell  on  you  !
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 28 2011, 07:29 PM~20442461
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> hes a shit stain on the hobby........ let him go :biggrin:  he never did shit for the site or the hobby lol
> hes got a shitty attitude
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin: i was just bullshittin poop stain! dont get mad at me and ruin my how to thread :biggrin:


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

I've been on this site for almost an entire month and I've learned quite a few things from you Mini. Lots of people here would miss opyour advice and your killer builds, bro.

Do what you think is best, man.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 28 2011, 09:52 PM~20443083
> *
> 
> 
> ...





youza funny ass dude! had to throw my name in there right lol :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 28 2011, 09:10 PM~20443242
> *youza funny ass dude! had to throw my name in there right lol :biggrin:
> *


Your the only 1 that can take a joke !


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

LMFAO at poop stain. I call my girlfriend that sometimes...


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

lol, hay mini there is a show im memphis on the 28th of may you going. im going to be there.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 28 2011, 09:19 PM~20443328
> *lol, hay mini there is a show  im memphis on the 28th of may you going. im going to be there.
> *


Sorry i wont be able to attend it ! I can't get off work till June ! We are having a show in JUNE in Overland Park, Ks !


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

that's cool, ks is a little far for me


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 28 2011, 09:20 PM~20443343
> *Sorry  i  wont  be  able  to  attend  it !  I  can't  get  off  work  till    June  ! We  are  having  a  show  in  JUNE  in  Overland Park,  Ks  !
> *


JUST TELL YOUR WIFE YOU HAVE TO WORK AND PACK YOUR LUNCH THEN SHOW UP AT THE SHOW!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

hay mini were all over on fb chatin, come join us.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

the way you treat hearse is horrible... Im gonna tell the modelwads on you.... LMMFAO.... Holy shit....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 28 2011, 09:22 PM~20443355
> *JUST TELL YOUR WIFE YOU HAVE TO WORK AND PACK YOUR LUNCH THEN SHOW UP AT THE SHOW!!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Dude thats way to far to attend and return home in a 12 hr period!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

TELL HER ITS A DOUBLE SHIFT :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 28 2011, 07:23 PM~20443366
> *the way you treat hearse is horrible... Im gonna tell the modelwads on you.... LMMFAO.... Holy shit....
> *


 :wow: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 28 2011, 10:26 PM~20443397
> *TELL HER ITS A DOUBLE SHIFT :dunno:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




dave will get beat and sent to the hole to clean up baby shit all day if he did that ......................... oh wait................. he does that already :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 28 2011, 09:36 PM~20443492
> *dave will get beat and sent to the hole to clean up baby shit all day if he did that ......................... oh wait................. he does that already :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :roflmao:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

david, post pictures of that damn nova!!.....please :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

get the clock back out....or the batts dead ?... :cheesy:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 28 2011, 08:52 PM~20443083
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HAD TO WATCH IT TWICE LOL !!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 28 2011, 06:52 PM~20443083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is the funniest shit i've seen on here in a long time. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 29 2011, 07:58 PM~20450167
> *This is the funniest shit i've seen on here in a long time.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I want it to be funny with out hurting anyones feelings ! I wish that site was up when i would do them old ass phone call between the fools like s-10, Mclovin , and a few of those other lovely members from back in 2006 !


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

david... was it you that i gave that 61 olds to? if so, i found the rear bumper, i can send it with that promo caddy.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Good tip bro you could probably cut the top of a hardtop and make your own canvas up tops with that trick as well good looking out


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 29 2011, 11:02 PM~20450974
> *Good tip bro you could probably cut the top of a hardtop and make your own canvas up tops with that trick as well good looking out
> *






:wow: now thats useing your nugget E......... not a bad ideah :0


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 29 2011, 09:19 PM~20451098
> *:wow:  now thats useing your nugget E......... not a bad ideah :0
> *


Shit David started it I'm just ripping him off hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 29 2011, 11:31 PM~20451174
> *Shit David started it I'm just ripping him off hahaha  :biggrin:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 29 2011, 09:41 PM~20450830
> *david... was it you that i gave that 61 olds to?    if so, i found the rear bumper, i can send it with that promo caddy.
> *


No mike it wasn't me !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

SUP FOOLIO! THE CANVAS LOOKS KILLER MAN....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 29 2011, 11:08 PM~20451943
> *No  mike  it  wasn't  me  !
> *


you sure? long time ago, hot pink with silver flake top? i was sure i sent it to you


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 30 2011, 12:21 AM~20452024
> *you sure? long time ago, hot pink with silver flake top? i was sure i sent it to you
> *


NOPE ! Sorry fool it was not me !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 30 2011, 12:11 AM~20451965
> *SUP FOOLIO! THE CANVAS LOOKS KILLER MAN....
> *


Thanks i was tring what Rollin's idea with removing the top but it dont look right ! Next week i will cut it off then wrap it again see what it looks like !


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 29 2011, 11:38 PM~20452158
> *Thanks  i  was  tring  what  Rollin's  idea  with  removing  the  top  but  it  dont  look  right !  Next  week  i  will  cut  it  off  then  wrap  it  again  see  what  it  looks  like  !
> *


maybe use some styrene for ribs and shit shape it a lil more :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 30 2011, 02:29 AM~20452684
> *maybe use some styrene for ribs and shit shape it a lil more  :cheesy:
> *


I GOT A TOP IN THE WORKS BROTHER I WILL POST PICS IN A SHORT MINUTE ! 

BIG C CAME BY AND I DID SOME WORK IN PAINT BOTH TODAY ! JUST ANOTHER QUICK BUILD ! BASICLY OUT OF BOX WITH THE EXCEPTION OF I LOWERED IT ! CLEAR IS DRYING AND I WILL POST THE COMPLETE PROJECT AROUND 12 OR 1 AM ! I'LL HAVE THIS PROJECT DONE WITH 10 HRS LOL!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 7 2011, 11:06 AM~20499906
> *I  WILL  POST THE  COMPLETE  PROJECT  AROUND  12 OR  1  AM  !  I'LL  HAVE  THIS  PROJECT  DONE  WITH  10 HRS  LOL!
> *


 :wow: 10hrs, must be a simple build to get it done in that amount of time.
look foward to seeing this quick build

just wondering,
when you do quick builds do you remove seam lines and mold lines or do you just paint and assemble and be done with it ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@May 6 2011, 09:54 PM~20500389
> *:wow: 10hrs, must be a simple build to get it done in that amount of time.
> look foward to seeing this quick build
> 
> ...


Yea i give all my projects a working over and make sure all the glue seams are clean and that the project i'm doing is worth the time i up my paint and clear on it cause the clear i use isn't cheap stuff ! When i say quickie for me is a nice looking build means i basicly give a box kit nice details with going into a full blown project ! You dressing up the build vs redoing it !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well back i n the days of before LIL and around the time i started using real car colors and clear it wasn't nothing for me to build like 2 or 3 kits in a day ! I know they weren't the best looking but back then i was proud to have builds getting finished and to see peoples face's when i would enter a contest with 40 diffent kits every year ! EVen if they did look like Hearse and Mclovin builds i was still put it down ! 

Well missing them days and getting stuck and in a rut with to many projects i started thinking that i should return to the good ol days so today I'm going to try and push the limit and get these 2 done before i hit the sack around 3am ! 


















Now i started them awhile back and they just been setting in the boxes so its time to get them complete and out of the way ! I'll post up more updates later ! Have a great day of modeling Ladies !


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want this after it's completed! :biggrin: Colors? Color??


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

wheres the clock!? :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

he said hit the *SACK* LOL


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Sad update ! 


The temp drop here today like a mo fo causing my clear to take a while to dry and hardin up ! So it looks like the 1 day deadline is out unless i want to say i let Mclovn and Hearse paint them for me !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 13 2011, 09:09 AM~20544500
> *I want this after it's completed! :biggrin:  Colors? Color??
> *


I didn't do nothing crazy ! Its just a solid Honda Myjustic blue ~ But this thing is wet looking and is a super cool very dark blue so i left it all 1 soild color !


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

yo mini that truk is lookin sweet


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 13 2011, 10:02 AM~20544472
> *Well  back i n the  days  of  before  LIL  and  around the  time  i  started  using  real  car  colors  and  clear    it  wasn't  nothing  for  me  to build  like  2  or  3  kits  in  a  day ! I  know  they  weren't  the  best  looking  but  back  then  i  was  proud  to  have  builds  getting  finished  and  to  see  peoples  face's  when  i  would  enter  a  contest  with  40  diffent  kits  every  year  !  EVen  if they  did  look  like  Hearse  and  Mclovin  builds  i  was  still  put  it  down  !
> 
> Well  missing  them  days  and  getting  stuck  and  in  a  rut  with  to  many  projects  i  started  thinking    that  i  should  return  to  the  good  ol  days  so  today  I'm  going  to  try  and  push  the  limit  and  get  these  2  done  before  i  hit the  sack  around  3am !
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 13 2011, 07:02 AM~20544472
> *Well  back i n the  days  of  before  LIL  and  around the  time  i  started  using  real  car  colors  and  clear    it  wasn't  nothing  for  me  to build  like  2  or  3  kits  in  a  day ! I  know  they  weren't  the  best  looking  but  back  then  i  was  proud  to  have  builds  getting  finished  and  to  see  peoples  face's  when  i  would  enter  a  contest  with  40  diffent  kits  every  year  !  EVen  if they  did  look  like  Hearse  and  Mclovin  builds  i  was  still  put  it  down  !
> 
> Well  missing  them  days  and  getting  stuck  and  in  a  rut  with  to  many  projects  i  started  thinking    that  i  should  return  to  the  good  ol  days  so  today  I'm  going  to  try  and  push  the  limit  and  get  these  2  done  before  i  hit the  sack  around  3am !
> ...


the cowl hood from that ebay guy everyone has been talkin about?! i like the wheels on the truck too!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

here's a question for yah mini......for my 61 wagon im doin for the build off....i want to do the rear tails like they SHOULD HAVE BEEN DONE FROM THE FATORY! the 6 impy tails instead of the 4......








the resin tails are a tad bigger then the 61 plastic donors.......so they would have to go! i cant get a blade in to cut clean, i dont trust my hand with my dremel, variable speed or not! how would you cut em out...or if i had to keep em...how would you foil the resin tails?! i just see 4 circles of head ache and wrinkles and tear! :happysad:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 14 2011, 10:45 PM~20554116
> *here's a question for yah mini......for my 61 wagon im doin for the build off....i want to do the rear tails like they SHOULD HAVE BEEN DONE FROM THE FATORY! the 6 impy tails instead of the 4......
> 
> 
> ...


Well the easiest way to do that being that the 61 come with a chrome bezel and clear lens for the lights is to just sand off the resin 1's and add the kit plastic 1 !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

GOOD MORNING ***********


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man its been almost a year since i put up any work bench pics ! Between fighting this cancer scare , the issues with my kidneys and the little shit i was into over the mod march i guess i just stop posting ! Well its 2012 ! I'M BACK ! I'll be into it like it was brand new ! I plan to build a kit a month this year as my easy goal and i just might up it to 2 a month and if i get my big boy pants on i just might aim for 1 a week ! Now i dont know if i'll get my goal completed with appealing looking builds but atleast i'll be back at it ! FUck the cry babies this year i'm doing what i love to do !


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Minidreams Inc. said:


> Man its been almost a year since i put up any work bench pics ! Between fighting this cancer scare , the issues with my kidneys and the little shit i was into over the mod march i guess i just stop posting ! Well its 2012 ! I'M BACK ! I'll be into it like it was brand new ! I plan to build a kit a month this year as my easy goal and i just might up it to 2 a month and if i get my big boy pants on i just might aim for 1 a week ! Now i dont know if i'll get my goal completed with appealing looking builds but atleast i'll be back at it ! FUck the cry babies this year i'm doing what i love to do !


i was wondering what happened to you, welcome back


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I been on the book ! But i miss this place for some reason!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Holy shit. Welcome back Dave. Just now hearin bout you health issues, hope everything is gettin better for ya.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

grimreaper69 said:


> Holy shit. Welcome back Dave. Just now hearin bout you health issues, hope everything is gettin better for ya.


X2 bro keep u head up bro don't give up. And u would see everything going to get better bro! Glad u back homie!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

so is all good then bro?! i never said nothin cuz that was your issue! nice to see you back to the bench!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

YEA things getting better ! Still unsure if i'll lose my right kidney yet it still working but not at 100% more like 35%. Left is strong but working over time ! The shit in my right is dropped in size from what they say from the size of a dime to now a size of a BB pellet. Radiation seems to be working right now no KEMO yet i got my fingers crossed ! I go back next week on the kidney and get word if its a saver or if i'll need it removed or transplant ? THIS SHIT SUCKS ! I just got last months Radiation bill $3,456 for 1 niddle about 3mm of fluid and have to use the bed for 1 hour . I have to lay still for 1 hour way they watch the shoot move and flow into my kidney !


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Minidreams Inc. said:


> YEA things getting better ! Still unsure if i'll lose my right kidney yet it still working but not at 100% more like 35%. Left is strong but working over time ! The shit in my right is dropped in size from what they say from the size of a dime to now a size of a BB pellet. Radiation seems to be working right now no KEMO yet i got my fingers crossed ! I go back next week on the kidney and get word if its a saver or if i'll need it removed or transplant ? THIS SHIT SUCKS ! I just got last months Radiation bill $3,456 for 1 niddle about 3mm of fluid and have to use the bed for 1 hour . I have to lay still for 1 hour way they watch the shoot move and flow into my kidney !



Welcome back Dave:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

sorry to hear about the health issues mini, but I'm looking forward to seeing what you've gotten done in your absense.


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Damn bro I wondered bout u..... I wish U da best with ur health!!! Take one day @ a time.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK BACK ON TRACK ! So far here is what i got ON THE BENCH AS WE SPEAK !


























































So with these i have half my yearly goal in the works ! LOL!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Shit, those will be completed before I go to bed tonight!!!* :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

dam kid waco had told me bout your issues...hope things work out for you bro!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

X2 ! Welcome back homie !








grimreaper69 said:


> Holy shit. Welcome back Dave. Just now hearin bout you health issues, hope everything is gettin better for ya.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I just finished up the 69 nova project ! Here's sneek peak the completed pics will be displayed in my DISPLAY topic


----------



## 2side-gemini (Nov 26, 2010)

Minidreams Inc. said:


> I just finished up the 69 nova project ! Here's sneek peak the completed pics will be displayed in my DISPLAY topic


MINI, that looks incredible!!!! I am a big FAN of your work!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Builds are lookin good David glad to see I back


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL! Thanks to an idea and pics shared on here i have started another project ! LOL ! It seems it will never stop ! ITS MADNESS!


EURO WIDE BODY GNX 










































































And i also got my copy of LISM today ! What a super great mag ! THANK YOU !


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

Minidreams Inc. said:


> LOL! Thanks to an idea and pics shared on here i have started another project ! LOL ! It seems it will never stop ! ITS MADNESS!
> 
> 
> EURO WIDE BODY GNX
> ...



sup nice to see you here ,hit me up bro ,


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:nice work brotha........but that car is ugly!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Minidreams Inc. said:


> LOL! Thanks to an idea and pics shared on here i have started another project ! LOL ! It seems it will never stop ! ITS MADNESS!
> 
> 
> EURO WIDE BODY GNX
> ...


glad i could help:thumbsup: ill get to mine eventually if you want anymore radical ideas feel free to wait around till i get another one. did you just add the aeroback glass?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Lownslow302 said:


> glad i could help:thumbsup: ill get to mine eventually if you want anymore radical ideas feel free to wait around till i get another one. did you just add the aeroback glass?


Basicly yes but i did cut away the deck lid and trim out the rear window and made an interior panel to fill in the gap ! It needs some filling down on the lower corners of the glass to from to the roof !


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Killa work homie , got my eyes on this build ! :drama:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

way cool mini.. glad to see you back :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Minidreams Inc. said:


> Basicly yes but i did cut away the deck lid and trim out the rear window and made an interior panel to fill in the gap ! It needs some filling down on the lower corners of the glass to from to the roof !


cool if thats the case im just gonna ask someone for just the rear glass


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Lownslow302 said:


> cool if thats the case im just gonna ask someone for just the rear glass


Basicly thats all you need inless you want the GNX items like i got on mine .


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Mini please let me buy the SS decal sheet from the aeroback !!! Ill take the scraps from that kit also name your price!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Went ahead and opened it up with a set t-tops ! So now we have here a GNX T-TYPE TURBO !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LUXMAN said:


> Mini please let me buy the SS decal sheet from the aeroback !!! Ill take the scraps from that kit also name your price!


I seen decal sheets on ebay for $10.00 a sheet ! So if you want mine it will cost $59.99 plus $14.00 shipping and it will be shipped in 6-7 business months !


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Hell, this will be done by the time I get home from work in the morning!!*:bowrofl:


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Now dis is what I'm talking bout! Fa sho, thanks for the inspiring work!

[


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sweeeeeet Detail !



Minidreams Inc. said:


> Went ahead and opened it up with a set t-tops ! So now we have here a GNX T-TYPE TURBO !


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Minidreams Inc. said:


> I seen decal sheets on ebay for $10.00 a sheet ! So if you want mine it will cost $59.99 plus $14.00 shipping and it will be shipped in 6-7 business months !


6-7 business months - hilarious!!! Thanx for the info though. This buick is coming out sick!!! You should become a GM designer or sumthin!!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

LUXMAN said:


> 6-7 business months - hilarious!!! Thanx for the info though. This buick is coming out sick!!! You should become a GM designer or sumthin!!


i got some black ones i can spare


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OH SHIT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOOK WHO GOT UNBANNED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Should i return or stay on FB ????????????????? HUM !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Minidreams Inc. said:


> OH SHIT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOOK WHO GOT UNBANNED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Should i return or stay on FB ????????????????? HUM !


What was the ban for?? And I often ask the same question...


----------



## CALI-JOE (May 25, 2012)

:worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

darkside customs said:


> What was the ban for?? And I often ask the same question...


1 of the mods banned me for joking around with Rick LOL ! You know you give a little man some power their head gets all big and the lose control ! LOL ! It wasnt Rick or TOP DOG so i dont know who did it but it looks like im back So im have to update something when i get home from work Tuesday !


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

^ Haha. This fuckin guy.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:Good to c u back brotha....probly got tons of updates:run::biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

glad to see you bad mini! now post up whatcha got!


----------

